# IUI - Treatment May/June 2012



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in May/June 2012, this thread will be locked at the end of June and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


[csv=] 
Name , Insemination , OTD , Outcome
rachandsuzann , 13th April. , 28th April. ,  
********, 23rd April. , 8th May. ,  
hevaroo , 1st May. , 15th May. , 
Jules13 , 7th May. , 21st May. , 
Pixies , 7th May. , 21st May. ,  
nkmbuddy , 14th May. , 28th May. , 
MissM , 17th May. , 1st June. , 
Sarahella , 21st May. , 4th June. ,  
Sandra74 , 19th May. , 6th June. , 
KerryC , 23rd May. , 6th June. , 
Suz74 , 26th May. , 16th June. , 
Chubbypanda, 1st June. , 16th June. ,  
Jessiemay , , 23rd June. , 
JC12, 7th June. , 25th June. ,  
Spoon2502 , 15th June. , 2nd July. ,  
Orish , , ,  
Jellybean257 , , ,  

[/csv]


Just let me know if you want to added Sharry xx
​


----------



## Pixies

Morning ladies, Sharry thanks for the new thread I think we really needed it. Clean slate and hopefully we will see more BFPs here!!

*Loopy* that interview sounds dreadful, I'm not sure I would want to put myself through it on my OTD. But if it's a job you really want then go for it and good luck! 
*Loopy and Silverbird* fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you girls, I know the last few days are the most difficult. How are you coping?    

*Natty* when do you start next cycle? I'm always told to stop progesterone immediately once I have BFN beacause it does delay AF.

*Anrol*, no idea what the less then 1cm size mean, sorry. It is more helpful in mm. On day 8 or 9 I had around 14mm on my natural cycle but I know it's completely different when you are on medication. My first scan is tomorrow so will let you know and probably be asking the same question. 

*Hevaroo,* how did it go yesterday? I hope you are ok and good luck on 2ww.

*Mrs and Jules *seems we will be cycle buddies!! You have your scans on Friday, mine would be Friday too but my doc is off so he will do it Thursday instead. Best of luck to you both and praying we get our BFPs this month.    

*Kerry *how are you doing, haven't heard from you for a while. I hope you're ok hun and started cycle ok. xx

AFM enjoying the sun in Budapest but getting homesick so may go home after tx. Gone to the beach yesterday but must work today. My DH is in Sweden and my dog is in the UK. Feels like we lead a strange life - I dream about all of us being at home in front of the fire, cuddling up together and a BFP.  
Managed to find an acupuncturist in Budapest and got my first appointment for the 8th - which I think may be IUI day. Anyone knows when is best time to start acupuncture or should I not do it that day etc?

*Rachelandsuzann *best of luck hun, please keep us posted. I know you done acupuncture too any advise?

xxxx


----------



## Sharry

Clean slate ...... but felt I should leave the  gives us all some hope


----------



## hevaroo

hi everyone 

i had my iui yesterday and am going back this afternoon for another one. i feel like its over already and i'm only 1dpiui! the nurses at my clinic insist that they wouldnt use a sample if it wasn't a good one but i'm really concerned that with the numbers they keep using we have no chance! it was only 1.5million yesterday. i feel like theyre wasting our funding and we're not getting the best possible chance. 
i'm not the kind of person that likes to complain or question people but this is a very important thing and i'll have to say something soon as we wont be able to afford endless treatment if our nhs goes dont work!

sorry about the negativity! hope you're all ok. 

sharry- if you could add me to the table my iui was the 1st and otd is 15th.


----------



## Pixies

Hevaroo hun you sound very distressed but I think you have all the rights to question them. I would have thought that donor sperm is of high quality.

You are very lucky to have two shots in one cycle it must greatly increase your chances even if it's a low count. You only need one really.

Please stay postitive you have as good chance as anyone honest    

Ah, this will make you laugh - keep your spirits up!





xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## hevaroo

Thanks pixies, I've seen that video before, it is funny.    
Hope your scan goes well. xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ohh I’ve only just seen the new thread I thought my email notifications had been quiet!

Pixies I know the interview sounds awful but it’s something I’m going to have to do. I’ve arranged to meet my best friend in the afternoon so I will either be telling her all about the interview or telling her that I’m pregnant, I hope it’s that I’m pregnant FC FC FC. Good luck with the acupuncture hun and I hope this is the one for you.

Sharry yes it’s great to see the BFP flashing ;-) Hope I can join rachandsuzann soon.

Hevaroo yay for having your IUI yesterday hun. I understand how you feel about the numbers but I’ve seen success stories with less so you’re still in with a chance. Is there anyone you could speak to or send an email? 
Good luck hun don’t give up.

Silverbird2 how are u?

AFM feeling a bit fed up tbh, I’ve got to test Saturday now because of this stupid interview on Tuesday (as I want to give myself time to prepare if I’m going). I feel resigned to the fact that it will be a BFN and I’ll be going to the interview that I’m dreading. Hoping and praying for a BFP and I’m also too scared to test! You know what it’s like the longer you don’t know the more you have a bit of hope – its soooo hard!!! x


----------



## Jopo

Hi Everyone

I've got my first scan this Friday to kick-start my 2nd round of IUI.  

My hospital only does the scans on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays, and as the first scan has to be in the first 5 days of your cycle it can be extremely limiting, and normally I have to put my business life on hold to fit it in.  But.... for a change I started my period on a Monday, which gave me the choice of Weds or Friday for the scan so I didn't have to cancel my attendance at our quarterly sales conference this week.  Feels good to be in control for a change!

Also got additional meds and syringes/needles on order for collection the same day to see me through the cycle.

Unfortunately I couldn't resist a glass of wine last night, but I'm sure it won't have an impact on my fertility this month as I haven't even started the injections yet.

Good luck to everyone else starting a round this month!

Jo


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies!

Hope you lovely lot are all ok.

Pixies, your post brought a tear to my eye (the part about wanting to be cuddled up with your hubby and doggy    ) It must be so horrible and lonely being out there on your own   I am really really praying that you get your BFP this time. At least we will be cycle buddies! And Jules and also Jopo too....that's 4 of us having scans on friday now, hope it's huge follies for all of us!

Hevaroo, think positive hun. Sending you loads of   and   and hope the IUI went well today.

Loopy, at least the interview will take your mind off things. It'll be sods law that you get both a BFP & the job! Fingers crossed! I'll be logging on saturday morning to find out, loads and loads of babydust xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixies

Good morning ladies,

*Mrs *you are so sweet. It's not that bad, I did spend my childhood here and have some family as my mum is Hungarian. Staying with my Grandma who is 80 and zooms around in her little car drives me around - little scary  But I am very homesick and do miss my hubby, my doggy and my own home a lot so I may go back next week. Plus work demands....

Had my scan this morning CD8 I have 2 follies, again on the right (seems my left ovary doesn't work at all) one is 14mm the other is 17mm  
Doc said we won't have time for another scan, have my trigger shot on Saturday and inseminate on Monday. The 14mm should be nice and big by then too.

I'm a bit puzzled as to why my cycles are so short? My normal cycle is 26 days, this was the first medicated one and now it's even shorter. The IUI will fall on CD12 

I wish we had 3 follies though to give us a better chance. Also would like twins. I text my DH, his response was "no litter then"  

*Hevaroo* how are you, how did the second IUI go? I hope you are feeling more positive, you will be fine and have a BFP!!   

*Loopy* thinking of you and *Silverbird,* not long now and you will find out. Loopy I know testing is scary but at least you will know hun.

Good luck to all three of you ladies with tomorrow's scans. Grow follies grow!   
xxx


----------



## Anrol

Good morning everyone,
Second scan for me this morning CD10 and bad news. The small follie that was apprearing has gone and now I don't have any at all. I'm waiting on a phone call now to tell me what is going to happen next as there was noone available to tell me what the next course of action is. Seems Gonal F is not working for me. Previously on Clomid I managed 1 every month. Abandoning the cycle was mentioned but I'll have to wait til later today to find out.
*Pixies* fabalous news for you with your follies, fingers crossed for success so you can get home to your family. Get the cuddle you deserve.
*Loopy0123* and *Silverbird*I'm sending you lots of positive thought waves.
In fact I'm sending you all positive thought waves as the more good news I hear the more I'm able to believe that it might happen for me too. x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Jopo good luck for the scan tomorrow.

Mrs.M I hope one of them works out, preferably the BFP but if not I hope I get the job. Good luck for your scan tomorrow too!

Pixies great news on the two follies, wishing you all the best for Monday it won’t be long and you’ll be home.

ANROL so sorry to hear that the scan brought bad news hun, FC they will ring you with a solution so that you don't have to cancel this cycle.

AFM I’m feeling stressed! I’ve convinced myself that it will be a BFN so working myself up a bit for the interview. I hate not knowing what’s going to happen everything is out of my control. Really hoping for a BFP. Work is really getting me down too because my boss is horrible to me, just need to get out of here one way or another either on maternity leave or by a new job. Hoping it will be maternity leave though x


----------



## janey751975

Hello everyone, 

I hope that you don't mind me joining this thread? I don't know yet whether I will be having treatment in May or June as we have really only just started our journey this week. Having been told two weeks ago that we now have a sperm donor, I went for my very first scan on CD3 on Tuesday. This will be a natural cycle but as I have PCOS I am not holding out much hope for my second scan on Tuesday of next week. But feeling positive to have started moving forward after 3 years of investigations and not knowing what to expect really. 

Already I have learnt so much from this forum and it's just so nice to be able to speak to other people in same/similar circumstances as us. 

Thanks x


----------



## JessieMay

Hi everyone, hope it's ok to join this

Had our meeting with the consultant yesterday, my BMI is now 30 so we can start our treatment when i come on next!  Still can't believe it really, starting with Chlomid to see how we get on.  Got to go back on Sunday 13th May for IUI chat and then it's just a waitin game, hopefully end of May beginning of June.

Goodluck to everyone else on here and hopefully we all get the news we want

x x


----------



## Kerry C

Oh My word I feel so silly I have just tried posting a reply on the other thread !!! doh!!!  and could not work out why it wouldn't let me so send a msg to you MRSM as seen you was on-line lol sorry.

Anyway wow its been busy and hello newbies sorry everyone I have not been about this last week just wanted to try and get my head round everything.

I'm waiting for my AF to show up that should be about the 10th  then back on TX.

JessieMay-great news about starting xx  

janey751975-welcome  

Loopy - not over till the AF shows xxx sending you lots of   try not to stress I know it must be so hard xxx  

ANROL-Orrr hunny sending you lots of huggs 

Pixies -I am a 26 like you and I'm on medicated so messed my last AF up Grrrr   and sorry not replied I had not booked marked this thread so wasn't getting notifications !!!! doh xxx 

Jopo - hope your scan goes well xxx  

MrsM - How are things with you ?? hope all is well with your cycle and sending you lots of hugs xx  

Hevaroo - how did your IUI go got everything crossed for you  xxx

Silverbird -  how are you xxx

Hello to everyone that I have missed sorry got to nip into a meeting but now I'm book marked and got notifications I will now at least be able to keep up lol feel silly now  

AFM - Really sorry I have not been around this last week I so wanted to get myself in a better place I'm still finding it so hard at home without Charlie, we have now decorated and looks good, Picked Charlies ashes up Saturday and hes under the worktop (where he used to sleep) not doing anything with him just yet as not in the right frame of mind to make a decision and tbh don't want to let him go :-( yet.

I'm just waiting for my AF and that is due on the 10th can't come quick enough tbh Oh and all the decorating is done and looks great xx 

Catch you all later xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Welcome to Janey & JessieMay, hope you can both get started with your treatment soon. This forum is honestly a god send, think I might have gone insane without it (or drove hubby insane  )

Kerry I'm glad you're back. Been thinking about you ever since you lost Charlie, it really touched a nerve because how much I love our little doggy. Time is such a great healer, and he'll be happy where he is now. At least the decorating has distracted you, only thing is - whenever I decorate one room it makes me want to do the whole house! I hope 10th comes round quickly for you so that you can get started again.

Anrol, really sorry to hear that your scan didn't go well.   Have you heard from the clinic about what to do next? I've read stories about follicles disappearing, perhaps it was just hiding on the scan?...I know that they once couldn't find my left ovary. I really hope you're ok.

Pixies, brill news!! I'll be praying for twins for you! Hope the IUI goes well & wishing you a quick 2ww with very happy news at the end!

Loopy and Silverbird....please bring us some good news soon. Fingers crossed very tightly for both you lovely ladies xxx

Hevaroo hope you're ok and resting!

For everyone having scans tomorrow, hope it's good news (myself included!)


----------



## Pixies

*Anrol,* so sorry to hear that. Are they going to do another scan soon to check things again? Please stay strong, I hope you're ok.

*Loopy* I know how you feel, the last few days are horrid. Having a nasty boss isn't helping things. Can't you call in sick and relax a little? Hopefully you get a BFP soon!

*Janey and JessyMay *welcome and wishing you best of luck on this journey. It's not easy but we are here for each other.  

*Kerry *I'm still thinking about your poor little doggy.   I can't say better words than Mrs time is a great healer and God's willing you may have something else to focus on soon when you get your BFP.    

*Jopo, Mrs and Jules *looking forward to reading your news tomorrow, fingers crossed it's all good!   

AFM I got so homesick and teary today I got my ticket for next Saturday. Caught DH on Sweden airport, just boarding a flight back home and stupidly got angry with him for not being here. It's so silly but I feel I can't do it without him. He is doing his best bless him and works really hard so we can pay for it all and now I had a go at him, I feel terrible...   Can't wait for him to land so I can speak to him again.

Once again I'm worried that I will ovulate too early if one follie is already 17mm is it going to stay put until Saturday?

Sorry for being so negative, felt fine this morning and now just so emotional.


----------



## hevaroo

evening all

anrol- really sorry your follies disappeared   i know its hard and disappointing but sometimes we do have the odd month where things like that happen, on my first month of treatment my follies were 11mm on cd10 and they still hadnt grown by cd16 so the cycle was cancelled. since then each month i've had one follie grow to around 20mm (25 this month). so bad news this time doesnt mean that next month wont be different. 

pixies- i know everyone is different but i'm sure your follies will be fine until saturday, it gives them a bit more time to grow. mine were 15 and 17 on cd10 this time and i still didnt ov untill cd16. unfortunately the 15mm one didnt grow any more so i only had one follie that would ov again.  
good luck with your iui on saturday and i hope you get home soon. 

janey and jessiemay- hello   i'm sure you'll find this site very helpful (and addictive!!) during your treatment, theres lots of lovely people here to help with anything and everything.  

kerryc- nice to hear from you, not long untill you start treatment again, hope you've had a nice break from it all despite losing your doggie.   hope af arrives very soon for you!

good luck for everyone having a scan and to everyone testing soon! hoping for some BFP's in the very near future!    

afm- had my second lot of iui yesterday, it went ok but i still wasnt pleased with the sperm count   1.5 mil again.
my iui's this month have been less painful than previously, whether thats because i took some paracetamol a couple of hours before or not i dont know. it was good having 3 days off work though and i cant wait till the weekend when i'll have another 3 days off  
not feeling very hopeful this month, i'm sure we'll get through all 6 funded iui's then need ivf. maybe a new donor will give us some hope if it doesnt work this time? if it doesnt work this time i think we'll be having a couple of months off, even though i dont want to wait we'll need appointments with the consultant to discuss other options then we'll be going on holiday the next month. i'm sure it'll do us some good really to have a break.


----------



## Dreamer1

Hey ladies 

I hope its ok to join this thread with you all - i've read that it can really help talking through the cycle with other girls in the same boat. I'm hopefully starting my 1st IUI when my AF arrives - due on 11th May - and i'm very anxious. My DH picked up the medication this afternoon so all feels very real now - and hopefully we wont have to wait long. Got very daunted by the Cyclogest pessaries but suppose i should be more concerned with the injections. 

Just want to say good luck to all the girls who are waiting or having scans soon or those who will be testing. 

xx


----------



## Kerry C

Hi  Dreamer welcome and yes that's what were all here for as it helps a lot and I'm due to start 10th so we will be cycle buddies  xxx


----------



## Dreamer1

Fingers crossed Kerry (good name by the way - i spell mine with a C)- i think having someone else going through at the same time will make it easier especially as its my first time. 

We using Suprecur and Menopur - not read  that many people have used this combination so bit nervous. 

xx xx


----------



## Kerry C

That's the combo I will be on.    

Any questions or just a rant n moan then post away xx 

I find it helpfully and I know I'm not alone in saying that our partners don't fully understand how were feeling tehehe.  

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer1

Well you are the first i've read doing that combo - even better if we are cycle buddies we can compare even more!! x
Think my DH is a bit fed up because i keep saying things like "_i've read that this is good and i've read that is good_[/i]".
I'm trying to find out what can boost our chances for success but part of me thinks fate has a lot to do with it.

I'm taking Pregnare Concepcion and completely cut out alcohol so hopefully there a step in the right direction and i'm trying to keep .

Any more tips would be welcome by all xx xx


----------



## Jules13

Evening everyone 

Only just found out that this new thread had started and Im so glad it has cos i felt the last one was jinxed with all the sad stories, except for rach&suzann's bfp! Glad its carried onto this thread for a bit of positivity!

So it seems I have some cycle buddies  Im off tomorow for CD10 scan to see how many follies. On this cycle they've doubled my GonalF dosage so Im slightly worried that I may have too many follies. Like Pixies, my left ovary never produces any decent follicles so Im hoping with this new dogage it'll have produced at least one, and one or two on my right would be nice too but time will tell. Jopo and mrs, let me know how your scans go tomorrow!

Its nice to hear from Kerry again, I was wondering how you were getting on. Im also considering a bit of decorating to take my mind off things. We did our livingroom last summer and already Im bored with it. The wallpaper I got looked good in the Next store but not so good in our front room lol. Im sending you a hug cos I read you'd brought Charlies ashes home and I got a big sad lump in my throat   

Hello to all the newbies onboard, will send personals tomorrow when I have more time. Catch up with you all soon  

Jules x


----------



## Kerry C

Thanks Jules - we only decorated just b4 Xmas liked paper in shop not on the wall  

Hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow sending you   

Xxx


----------



## Pixies

Good morning and welcome Dreamer1.

I'm feeling a bit better this morning. Spoke to DH on the phone last night just crying my eyes out but he is so good calming me down. I'm going home on Saturday the 12th on a coach!! I'm so fed up with flying and always scared a bit and I'm not sure how it may effect implantation as I would be traveling round day 6-7. So I'm gonna get on a bus here, curl up and DH will get me off in London on Sunday. 

He said he will come with me next time and shouldn't have come on my own although I was fine last month. I think doing it back to back started to get to me now. We decided to do one more in June and do IVF in September if there is still no joy.

Off to stem cell clinic this morning to have my little swimmers transported to IVF clinic ready for Monday. I may do some hand bag and shoe shopping after, so cheap over here and I'm allowed 2 times 20kg luggage on the coach!! I'm planning to fill one with handbags and shoes - that should make me feel better  

Will be back later, looking forward to hear about today's scans girls!

Love xx


----------



## Anrol

Good morning ladies,
I've been reading through all the posts and although everyone is at slightly different parts of the cycle, it seems that the positivity is spreading. 
For my part I had a call yesterday to say that I need to double dose of Gonal F for the next two days and go for another scan on Saturday. My consultant has asked to be called on her day off to advise on the next step for myself and DH. It just goes to show that people work so hard to help and to make dreams come true. Personally i'm overwhelmed with the online community and the kindness of those people working at the hospitals. 
And I have such a good feeling that we're all going to have a happy ending!!!
For those testing today I've got everything crossed for you.
I'm spreading the baby dust, and sending lot's of hugs   x


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Anrol - Yes were all at different stages and each hospital does treatment differently, I'm in Sheffield at ACU Jessops and they are fantastic, - I really do hope that the increase in Gonal F will bring your back right and all will be well on Saturday please let us know but were here for you anytime xx

Pixies - good to have a cry every now and then but been alone must be so hard xx hope all goes well for you today xx get plenty of shopping in tehehe how long is the travel home ??  

Jules - how was your scan ?? xxx  

Dreamer - Pregnacare is good as my clinic advised me to take from 2mths before treatment as its got folic acid in and we dont drink and I stopped smoking back in December.  best thing I ever did xx

hevaroo - hope you are keeping you legs up lol how are you feeling today ? xxx

Mrsm - How was you scan ?? xx

Silverbird - How are you ?? xx

JoPo- Which hospital are you at ? xx

Rachelandsuzann - how are you feeling been PG whop whoooo xx

Loopy - Not long to go how are you feeling hunny ? xx

And to anyone I have missed .... xxxx

        
AFM - just waiting ..... tick tock xx


----------



## suz74

Hi ladies   havent been on for a while hope everyone is well ....after finally getting transferred to a new clinic (last clinic had no donor sperm left for us to use ) we were matched with a donor in March !!! - my first cycle of IUI with donor sperm is iminent on my next due period which should be around 10/11th May  Yesterday had my training day of how to take my injections (am on 75ml of Menopur) plus my ovulation trigger drug ovaltrine (spelt wrong i know) lol -My partner came with me to see how the injections are done and he gave me a test one which he did a great job of so feel a lot more calmer now about it all !   to say im excited is an understatement!!!    anyway would love to hear from any of you awaiting treatment and I would like to wish you ALL the best of luck with your treatments   xxx


----------



## natty84

hi ladies, sorry havent been on for a while but was a bit down in the dumps. af arrived and was horrid-very painful (guessing it was the progesterone) have spoken to clinic and am going to do second iui in june on my next cycle. they want to try a stimulated cycle this time so am off to clinic 16th may for a training session. Am terrified as big needle phobic, hubby is tagging along as he will need to do the injections. Not looking forward to it. Keeping my fingers crossed for all those testing soon and praying to see some more bfp's. We need a positive thread this time. It has begun with a wonderful bfp lets carry it on


----------



## Jules13

Hello again 

natty,  I dont want to tempt fate but is it too early to say Ive actually got a good feeling about this thread/month? Lat one wasnt so good so it can only be better  Im also bad witrh needles, in fact I almost passed out with my very first one. My poor mum has to come over to do them for me and I gotta say Ive actually got used to them now and even watch her do them. They're easy-peasy now! Im sure you'll be the same!

Kerry & Pixies thanks for asking about todays scan. It went as follows......

Got two follicles, 14mm & 17mm and they're both on the right ovary which is great news cos my left tube is slightly blocked. Ive been given an extra gonalF injection for tomorrow to help make them bigger then ovatrelle for Sunday then IUI on Monday. Theres only 4 nurses at my clinic who do the insemination and so far Ive always had the one I dont like. I asked who was on duty on Monday and its the 2 nurses I have the most faith in so Im actually really positive about things, for a change! Its my last try at IUI so Ive got everything crossed that it works before we have to spend our savings on IVF.  Also booked reiki session for tomorrow afternoon and one for Tues so hopefully that helps.

How did the other scans go today?

Pixies Im glad you're feeling better. I like you're thinking.... spoil yourself rotten  

Hello to everyone else, hope alls well x x


----------



## smc81

Hi Ladies

I was hoping to join in on your conversation. I am currently on CD6 of my first DIUI cycle, have Day11 scan next wed.

I think after the initial first couple of weeks (I had to take norethisterone for 10 days to get AF) and all the drama of mood swings and just general horribleness I feel a bit useless at the moment. I decided with the nurse after CD5 scan to not take menopur after clomid for fear of over stimulation, and as happy as I am to do that, I feel like I can't do anything now, at least while I was taking my meds I was doing something useful, but this waiting for the next scan is really hard!

Does anyone else feel that way if they are in a similar situation?

Sarah x


----------



## Pixies

This new thread is definitely more positive. I feel there will be lots of good news this month!!  

*Anrol* such good news, fingers crossed. I hope they come back bigger than ever!  

*Jules* great scan! You have the same as me. Which day was your scan hun? Mine was only CD8 but I didn't get any further injections etc. to make them bigger. I have to do Orvitrelle tonight (Sat) for Monday insem. 
It would only be too easy if clinics did the same thing everywhere&#8230;.
I hope you get the good nurse hun. We are cycle buddies!! 

*Smc81* hi! I felt great on Clomid it was only when I stopped - that's when the crying started&#8230; Good luck with your first IUI - hopefully it will be the last! 

We never got any training as to how to do the needles. Clomid was tablet form and we just do the trigger shot every month. Watched a video on youtube.

How did other scans go? Mrs and Jopo?  

Anyone tested yet?
xx


----------



## Dreamer1

*Jules* thats great news about the scan sounds very positive.

*ANROL* fingers crossed for your scan today - lte us know how you getting on.

*Pixies* how was the shoe shopping? hopefully that helped keep your mind off things for a bit - not long till the 12th now bet you really looking forward to coming home.

*Suz74* looks like you'll be cycle buddies with me and Kerry C and on the same medication too. 

*Kerry C* hope you ok - not long to wait now! xx

*Natty84*we had our training session few weeks ago and it was really helpful and got to ask loads of questions - the needles dont look that huge but i'm still anxious about using them too. Good luck

*Smc81* keeping positive thoughts that IUI can work first time for both of us and anyone else - 

Good luck to those who are due to be testing -  xx

I'm still waiting for my AF - feels weird that i'm actually looking forward to it for once!!

Sending all my  and  to everyone xx xx xx
*Hevaroo* hope your 2ww going ok - keeping fingers crossed for a BFP


----------



## hevaroo

hello all  
has anyone tested yet? really hoping for lots of BFP's this month   

i'm feeling fine, other than i feel like it's never going to happen   but i suppose a lot of people feel like that at some point. only time will tell.

i'm only 4dpiui but its going quite quickly, relaxing now on my weekend off while dp grouts the kitchen floor. we started doing our kitchen last september, its took until now to get finished as he's done it all himself on his days off! i'm so glad its nearly done. it looks lovely  

hope you're all ok x


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

*Loopy* any news? Have you tested?? Fingers crossed for you hun. 

*Hevaroo* glad the IUI went well. You sound lovely and chilled, hope your 2ww is nice and quick. 

*Pixies* hope you're feeling better. Big hugs. You'll be home with your hubby soon. 

*Jules* great news on the scan! And loads of luck for your IUI! Hopefully 3rd time lucky for you. 

*Anrol* that's good news about them doubling your dosage and not cancelling the cycle. Hopefully those follies will reappear for you! Let us know how you get on. 

*Natty* i'm also a big needle phobic, so if I can do it then I'm sure anyone can, it will be totally worth it when you have that baby in your arms. 

*Kerry* not long now till AF arrives and you're back on the rollercoaster! 

*Suz74* and *Dreamer* hope that you can both start your cycles soon! It is very exciting/emotional/exhausting! Best of luck to you! 

*smc81* you're not too far behind me, i'm day 9 today. It'll be nice to share stories. 

AFM, had my first scan yesterday. I have one 9.5mm follie on the right ovary and multiple small follies on both sides. So it's early days for me yet. Day 9 today, didn't have IUI till day 18 last time. I'm still on a low dosage of Gonal F (incase we stimulate too many of the small follies.....bloody PCOS) Have another scan on monday so will bring more news then.


----------



## smc81

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend

*Mrs M - * How was your first IUI, did you just have clomid, or injections too. I decided to just have clomid this first time, but now worrying that I was being a bit too cautious and won't have any follies at scan on Wed, that'll be day 11.

*Dreamer1* - Wishing you luck on your first IUI too, really hoping this will be the only one we need,  for a miracle!

*Pixies* - I was given a DVD to show me how to do injections, but I will be chickening out and getting my mum to do it for me! I don't really like needles and not sure I will be able to get up the nerve to do them!

Wishing everyone a happy long weekend

S xx


----------



## Jules13

Pixies my clycle buddy my scan yesterday was CD10 but how spooky....

We're both 36
Both on our 3rd IUI
Both got 2 follicles
Both follies are on the right
Both follies are 14mm & 17mm
and we're both getting IUI on Monday! 

I hope and   that this is our time  

Good luck to everyone else, esp mrsm for your scan on Monday and to hevaroo on your 2ww. Dreamer hope AF turns up soon, it feels weird to be wishing it to come lol, this time next month you'll be praying for it to stay away!

Sarah, if your nurse decided to drop the menopur after clomid then its probably for the best. On my 1st clycle I had clomid followed by gonalf injections and I ended up having the cycle abandoned at CD11 cos I had 5 big and multiple small follicles. I was so upset that Id started my IUI journey with disapointment so at least there wont be the chance of that happening to you. Id imagine they'd be able to increase meds if follies arent growing so its better having that than having too many. Good luck with everything!

jules x


----------



## Kerry C

Just a quick one but bloody hell Jules that's right spooky lol xxx 

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## smc81

Good luck Kerry and jules for Monday, I'll be thinking of you!!

Jules thanks, you are probably right, the nurse said there's no reason to think clomid won't work for me.
Think I just worry about everything!

S xx


----------



## Pixies

Jules that's well spooky!!  

To add one more thing:

We will both have a BFP on the 21st May  

xx


----------



## Jules13

Haha I'll hoild you to that  x


----------



## Anrol

Good morning all,

*Pixies and Jules* how very odd but in a nice way, fingers crossed for a perfect outcome.
*Kerry* good luck for Monday
*Mrs* keep those follies growing for a lovely BFP

I logged on this morning hoping to see BFP'S, but not yet, so my fingers are firmly crossed for you ladies that are testing this weekend.   

Not such good news for me tho. Went for day 12 scan yesterday after double dosage of the Gonal F to find 1 follie at <10mm. The radiographer phoned my consultant who advised to stop the medication immediately and abandon this months cycle. To say I was dissappointed yesterday, would be accurate, however I am thinking that this month was a trial run with the meds so next month should be a lot better. I hope. 

Now I'm actually looking forward to AF (a novelty in itself) to get started all over again. On the plus side now tho, after getting the heebee geebee's over the injections the first couple of times, i'm practically an expert and thinking about swapping careers to become an "injectionist"!!!


----------



## Dreamer1

Good Monring Ladies

Sorry to hear your cycle was abandoned ANROL but like yu said it was a trial one so next time will be perfect - i'm half expecting my 1st one to be a trial with the dosage due to the low AMH level but stay positive.

Good luck to Mrs M for tomorrow - fingers crossed the scan goes well.

As for me, i'd like to keep the positivethinking going but i have major signs of my AF arriving but my clinic is shut until Tuesday and you are not allowed to go ahead and start until they can confirm they can fit you in. If my AF arrives today then I should have to start on Suprecur tomoroow evening but not without the go ahead - Keeping my fingers crossed it can hang on a day or two -   xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Janey751975, smc81, JessieMay and Dreamer1 welcome to the thread! Nice to see some new faces 

Kerry C thanks for the kind words, my head’s all over the place at the moment thinking about testing and also about the interview. Ekkk so hope I get a BFP. The 10th won’t be long away hun I’m sure you’ll feel better once you’re on the IUI bandwagon again.

Mrs M how are you?

Pixies I hope the IUI went well and you are now feeling better, FC the time passes quickly until the 12th. Enjoy hitting the shops ;-)

Hevaroo sending you lots of luck hun I hope this IUI is successful.

Jules13 good luck for your IUI tomorrow and great news on two follies.

ANROL so sorry to hear that they had to cancel your cycle hun.

Suz74 good luck with your IUI it won’t be long now.

Natty84 so sorry to hear that the witch is being cruel this month.

Silverbird2 how are you doing? When are u testing?      

AFM well I was going to test yesterday but decided not to as I was worried I might get a false result as my OTD isn’t until Tuesday. So I’ve decided to test tomorrow morning ekkk it’ll only be one day early then and I feel like I need to know before going to the interview on Tuesday just feeling really stressed with everything at the moment x


----------



## Kerry C

Hi everyone hope your are all nice n relaxed xx

Loopy- fingers toes crossed sending you lots of                  thought would do you a dance for good luck xx 

Hope all who is having scans go ok xx
Anyone 2ww not going to  
In waiting like me flippin hurry up xxx 

Sending lots of


----------



## incywincy

Hi all,

Can I be added to the list?

I don't have any dates yet because I'm in a bit of an indecisive mood.  I was planning to start unmedicated DIUI this month but it's taking us so long to move house that I'm wondering whether to postpone it to June.  Also, it's our first wedding anniversary in what would be my 2ww and we've been saving a bottle of champagne for the occasion.  I know that sounds shallow, haha!  

My heart is telling me to start this month because I really want to and I want to avoid a summer baby, my head is telling me to concentrate on moving house, setting the new place up, enjoying it for a while then starting properly in June when I have time to sit with the hot water bottle and concentrate on eating lots of good food.

I have to decide very soon though, AF is due any day now and if I'm going to do it in May, I need to phone the clinic on Day 1.  I'm not very good at making big decisions like this.

Good luck to all of you out there on the 2ww, and to all getting ready for IUI soon.


----------



## suz74

Well this weekend is going sooo slowwwww just wish it was around the 10th /11 so I can get my AF (cant believe im willing it to come LOL ) -  and get started!!! LOL    great to see so many others at the same stage - Dreamer 1 and Kerry   anyway good luck to you all this week ! I have everything crossed for those of you in 2WW or waiting for scans etc  and the actual insemination !


----------



## hevaroo

evening all  

incywincy- i know how you feel just wanting to get started, but if you have doubts and will be missing out on things this month because of treatment then i would wait until june. it'll be here in a flash! i cant believe how fast time goes when going through treatment, i'm on my 2ww after our 3rd iui, i really cant believe we've had 3 already! i would get settled into your new house and enjoy your wedding anniversary then you'll be ready to properly focus on your treatment. good luck with your decision! 

xx


----------



## suz74

Hey Incy I agree with Haveroo  if you wait until next month you will have a lot less stress and be able to fully concentrate on your tx .....hope you have a lovely anniversary xxx


----------



## smc81

Hey incy
I would also suggest waiting til next month. I'm on day 8 after taking notethisterone and clomid and you honestly need as little stress as possible. I underestated how emotional all this would be so you need to be as ready as possible.
Good luck! 
Sarah xx


----------



## Jules13

Good luck to pixies and anyone else having insem today! X x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ladies in total shock just got my BFP! Wanted to give u all hope that IUI does work  x
Ps wanted to check it can't still b the trigger shot can it? I had IUI two weeks ago today - I'm just in utter shock!!!


----------



## hevaroo

Omg!! loopy that's fantastic I'm so pleased for you! A great start to this thread!

Good luck to all having iui today, hope it goes well.


----------



## Sharry

Well done loopy!!!!


----------



## Dreamer1

Loopy that is fantastic news - Congratulations!! It's a relief to know it can work first time!! xx

Good luck to all those inseminating today!!

xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks ladies I can't believe it!
Please reassure me it can't b the trigger can it after 14 days? X


----------



## hevaroo

Loopy I didn't use the trigger but I'm sure that'll be out of your system by now, think I've read somewhere that its gone after 10 days? I might be wrong but I'm sure its got to be a genuine bfp! Congrats! xx


----------



## Sharry

The trigger would not still be in your system by now


----------



## Jules13

OMG!!!!! Congratulations!!!!

That's awesome news, I'm so happy for you. I have a good feeling about this months thread. I'm off for iui today so let's hope we keep the bfps coming!

thats just what I needed to hear today, such encouraging news! 

X x x


----------



## smc81

Congratulations loopy, what fantastic news!! So pleased for you!

Jules - good luck today, sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

S xx


----------



## Jules13

Thanks Sarah x


----------



## Kerry C

Congrats loopy whop whooo well done to u both xxx ( see that the little dance would do the trick ) hahaha 

What about the interview are u staying put  Xxx 


Thinking of ya Jules xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Loopy CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am sooooo sooooo happy for you! It won't be the trigger hun, it's for real. Enjoy every second! And keep us updated! 

Good luck with IUI today Pixies & Jules....hopefully we'll see more BFP in 2 weeks!

AFM, just had another scan (day 11) and no change...several small follies but no lead follicle. Back on wednesday so hopefully one or two of them will have grown!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the bank holiday. xxxx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

Hi all

My name in Michelle I am new to the site but have been reading all your lovely messages and they really help. I had my IUI insemination today after a tough 2 weeks of injections an scans and I am really happy I got to this stage, now just need to wait, hope and  , that it works.
Is any1 else going this week? be good to hear for you's as they next 2 weeks are going to be a killer am not very good at being patient at the best of times...lol 

good luck to every1 with whatever stage your at and keep your chins up I know it hard but we'll all get there


----------



## Dreamer1

Hi Michelle

welcome to the thread and hope your IUI went ok today. Hopefully this thread will make your 2ww easier. Keeping our fingers crossed for you and the other girls (Jules & Pixies) who also having insemination today xx 

  xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

thank u dreamer, went as well as could be got the sample there in pleanty time and went bk 3 hours later for the big show tried to stay relaxed and calm plus the nurses had smooth radio on in the background so that helped... 
great news for some of the other girls fantastic news for you and your partners.

and good luck when you get to start dreamer.

shell


----------



## Kerry C

Evening Ladies

Shell - welcome hope you are been nice and positive  were all  for you so now just sit back and relax as there is now nothing else you can do now let nature take its course.    

Dreamer - how are you feeling not long to go now till were back on the merry go round  lol  xx (Cycle buddy)

Mrs M - are you on medicated ? sorry loose track as were all on different treatments xx as I was a slow maturer and they left me 2 extra days but we got there in the end xx

Loopy - Congratulations again  do you have to go to the clinic for bloods as we do at mine xx also what about the interview ? xx

Jules - Same as Shell just sit back and let nature take its course  

Sharry - how are you ? are you in TX ? xx

hevaroo - not long to go to the 15th got everything crossed for you hunny xx

Pixies - How did your IUI go ? hope you are feeling well xx

ANROL - So sorry they abandoned you TX, my 1st was abandoned as I had a simple cyst was horrid but things happen for a reason and like you said it was a practice run and next TX will be allot better xx

suz74 - Time is ticking hun xx (Cycle buddy)

natty84 - Hope you a feeling a little better hunny xx

smc81 - How is your TX going ?? xx

incywincy - Hope you have made the decision hun xx there is no point in stressing as its only 4 weeks away and will pass really quick xxx

AFM - I was waiting for Charlies dog walker to come as she wanted to say goodbye to him bless her but then she had to cancel as her little one cracked his head open !! geee, also wanted to say that I'm very swollen and been having tummy pains and twinges and also feeling sick !!! and were on a sort of 2ww here is hoping and praying but I'm not that lucky  trying to conceive is such a stain if your on TX or not 

Anyway sending you all a massive  and remember to keep  and lots of  xxx 

Sorry If I have missed anyone x


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Hi Ladies,  hope it's ok for me to join you on here.  I am waiting to confirm that we are moving on from IUi to iVF next month after a terrible time on IUI (3 x AF in space of 2 weeks - started CD1, CD 9 and CD 17).

Just wanted to keep up with how everyone is doing.  Loopy, so please for you with your  . Had been checking out the April thread until I realised it had been discontinued and found this one with your result!

AFM we are trying with nature this month while waiting for hospital appointment on 17th May to see if we are moving to IVF.  Been really down afteer grandpa died on the day we started 1st disastrous IUI.  Having a funny month, yesterday had some pink blood when I wiped then some brown gloppy stuff and now nothing.  It's only CD15 yesterday so not idea what my body is trying to do now!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Jules13

Evening all....

Kerry I   like mad that those could be good signs for you. When you say stomach pains do you mean cramps?

mrs M, hope wednesday brings you better news. Its so frustrating sometimes when that happens. Have you tried the hot water bottle thing. Some girls swear by it.

Hopefully soon, hello again. Sorry to hear youve had a tough time recently  . If this IUI fails then we'll be moving to IVF too so keep in touch 

Shell, looks like we're cycle buddies along with Pixie! We also had IUI today so fingers crossed that this is our month. This is my last cycle of IUI so Im praying like mad that its worked! Do you mind if I ask if you're in Scotland? Just noticed the glasgow name. Im from up that way and just wondered if we possibly we're at the same hospital today?!

Pixies, dont keep us in suspenders, how did you get on?

My IUI went better than I couldve imagined. DH produced an 'excellent' sample and I got my favorite nurse to do the insemination. For some reason I actually felt that it worked better than the last. Previously I didnt feel a thing when they were doing it but this time I could actaully feel that she was doing something. I know that sounds weird but it made me feel better. After my past IUIs I was up and out in about 10min but this time the nurse went for lunch and told us to stay in the room for as long as we wanted so I made sure I stayed with my legs up for at least 20min! 

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weekend 

x x


----------



## smc81

Evening ladies, hoping next week brings good news for some of you.
Kerry - thanks for asking, I am currently waiting for my Day 11 scan on Wednesday, so just willing my follicles to grow. Is it weird that I talk to them? At the moment I think I'll try anything. My greatest fear that they will abandon due to too many follies as I have never had Clomid before. Also, I am a bit concerned that when I have tracked my cycle previously, I sometimes don't ovulate until about day 22-23, so hoping that clomid actually sorts that.

I'm just keeping Loopy's BFP in mind and using that to focus on the positive!
It's my birthday on Saturday and I have cancelled all celebrations in the hope that I will have IUI on that day. People keep asking me what I'm doing for my bday and to be honest I have barely thought about it, this next couple of weeks is all about baby making. But it is times like this I kind of wish I had someone to share it all with. But I still have no regrets about doing this alone!

Sending everyone lots of     
S xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

jules: am under GRI are you with them too? the nurses I had today were fantastic too be honest they all are but I have my fav been going now for 2 years nhs waiting list huge but finally got to the top and lost weight for it too. I hope this is our time it was my second cycle on iui but was abandoned on the 1st hormones in blood dipped too low but got there this time.

smc: defo need support now you got us, some of my family know bout our situ but I don't like sharing as they tend to smother me a bit with it but it's great to get advice from those in the know and support

shell


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Hi Jules, definately keep in touch. Would be good to have a cycle buddy who knows how hard it is to move from IUI to IVF.

Where in Glasgow are you? I am originally from Livingston but went to uni at Glasgow Caledonian and worked at GRI for 2 years.  Live in Newcastle now but all family in Livingston or Glasvegas!

G x


----------



## Dreamer1

Jules - i'm so glad it went well for you today - you'll have plenty of positive thoughts xx

Pixies - hope things went just as well for you and Hopefully Soon xx

SMC81 - i cant imagine how hard it must be doing this on your own its hard enough with a partner but you can cry, moan and scream to us all you want  xx hope Wednesday's scan is a good one!!

Kerry - had major signs my AF would be coming early - thought typical over a bank holiday but its held off so far - keeping FC that your signs are more than AF.  xx

hope everything going ok for everyone and you've managed to relaex over bank holiday xx


----------



## smc81

Thanks shell, just about all my friends know about my situation and my family are very supportive but it's not quite the same as going through it with someone. I have a friend who has pcos and is trying to get pregnant again after having treatment with her first so she's my lifeline as well as the ladies on here. It just gets a bit lonely sometimes. But hoping it'll all be worth it - fingers crossed!
S xx


----------



## smc81

Thank you dreamer, there have been a few tears already so no doubt I'll take you up on that soon!
Xx


----------



## Kerry C

Jules its cramps every now and then, just think I'm over analysing !! Lol xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hopefully soon: I am from Clydebank just on outskirts of Glasgow.


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Shellmc - I know it well. I lived in Anniesland, Partick and Kelvindale. Love Glasgow, especially at night. Miss my old haunts such as Waxy O'Connors, Bamboo, Bar Ce Lona etc... And shopping on Buchanan St xxx


----------



## Pixies

OMG Loopy Congratulations!!!!! BFP - please someone tell me how to do lots of dancing things for you!!

I need to read all the post properly tomorrow, just wanted to say hello Jules (my cycle buddy) pleased to hear it all went well. Mine went well this morning, opposite this time: I didn't feel a thing. 

I haven't logged in as I was a total bundle of nerves I'm sure it was the hormones. I was convinced I ovulated on Saturday before my trigger shot as I can always feel it and had lots of little pains on Saturday. This morning when I should have ovulated there was no pain, couldn't feel a thing so just cried my eyes out.    
Asked doc to look, follies were gone so defo ovulated and he said there were no yellow bodies yet, which means I couldn't have ovulated on Saturday. Felt much better instantly. Pheew. I had a lovely big sleep this afternoon so finally feel much more calm and not like a nutcase. Starting lovely pessaries tomorrow.

Will catch up with all the posts tomorrow, so sorry.

xxxx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

Hey ladies I've been getting cramps in my stomach all evening is this normal after insemination?


----------



## Kerry C

Hi hun I had cramps for a couple of days so try not to worry xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

Oh phew that's good to know


----------



## silverbird2

Firstly, huge congratulations to the lovely loopy!  You lucky, lucky lady.  I bet you're both over the moon.  

I hope all of you get your BFPs really soon.

Sorry I've been AWOL but I couldn't find this thread after the March/April one stopped.

Unfortunately I had early bleeding again at 10dpiui    We are both heartbroken, as I had started to get lots of unusual symptoms and I must admit it had raised our hopes.  So AF, plus the fact it was stupidly early again brought us both crashing back to earth with a huge bump.

I know I will be put on Progesterone now, as she said she would be doing this if it happened again but she felt I would be fine that cycle because my follies were so much better ... gutted it didn't.

Started injections again today, which was tough as I'd hoped to have seen the back of it all.  First scan is next Monday.  We're actually on holiday at Center Parcs, but we've decided to travel back and forth for the scans rather than skip a cycle.  We've waited long enough already.


----------



## Hopefully Soon

So sorry to hear that silverbird, fingers crossed the relaxation at Centre Parcs and the progesterone will result in BFP this time round.  Keeping everything crossed for you. Good luck and we're here for you if and when you need us! xxxx


----------



## suz74

Wow Congratulations Loopy!! that is such fantastic news!   

Good luck to all with scans and stuff today! thinking of you all - 

got all the signs for my AF to start so hopefully in next couple of days!! come on hurry up!!!


----------



## janey751975

Congratulations Loopy on your BFP. It certaintly gives us all hope! 

I have got my CD10 scan this morning at 11am.... 

Good luck to everyone for this week. xx


----------



## suz74

Good luck Janey!


----------



## incywincy

Hi, 

Thanks to all who gave me advice earlier. I am trying to let my head rule nd so am probably going to wait until June. You are all right, it would be much more sensible! And as Kerry said, it's only 4 weeks. I can fill them with DIY! 

Loopy - massive congratulations on the BFP! So exciting! I hope all continues to go well for you. 

Silverbird, sorry to hear about the early bleed. Progesterone sounds like a good plan. Fx that it will help make the next one more sticky! 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mrs.M

Silverbird, i'm really sorry to hear that   Hope you're ok hun. Enjoy your holiday  It's a shame you have to come back for scans etc but i'd probably have made the same choice too. Make sure you get the pessaries this time round, then at least you'll feel like you're doing everything you can. Loads of luck hun xx

Janey, hope the scan went well and those follies are growing  

Suz, how strange is it when we're wanting AF to arrive,   Hopefully you can start soon!

Kerry I hope that AF doesn't arrive for you and that those symptoms are actually pregnancy symptoms! Even a 'month off' isn't really a month off when you're TTC is it? Let us know hun, thinking of you and fingers crossed 

Pixies, glad that the IUI went well. Bet you're very excited about coming home aren't you? Hopefully you won't be going back again for more treatment!

Shellmcglasgow, i've heard that cramps are completely normal following IUI....it could even be ovulation, try not to worry i'm sure it's all fine  

Hopefullysoon, sending you loads of luck for IVF. It has much better success rate so hopefully your BFP will be coming to you soon  

Jules, good to hear that you're feeling positive about your IUI. Hopefully 3rd time lucky, keeping my fingers crossed for you hun  

Loopy, are u ok? Has it sunk in yet?! What did you decide to do about the job interview?

AFM, clinic have changed my scan to thursday (instead of tomorrow) to give me abit longer to respond. They've also doubled my dose of Gonal F so fingers crossed that those follies are growing!! (But hopefully not too many of them.....apparantly there are about 15 under 8mm - i officially HATE PCOS! I'd be so gutted if the cycle was cancelled.) Will keep you updated. Hope everyone is ok, sending loads of luck and babydust!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Pixies

Silverbird so so sorry hun. I hope you are ok.   

Janey how did you scan go this morning? 

Shellmc I had a lot of cramping after the second one. Every time it's a whole new experience so try not to worry unless it doesn't go away or gets severe. Good luck we are cycle buddies YAY! I think it's about 5 of us now.

Hopefully Soon so sorry IUI didn't work out for you. Best of luck with IVF and let us know how it goes. 

Mrs good luck with follie growing. Fingers crossed for you for Thursday.   

Jules well done DH!    Lots of great signs for you, good nurse + rest afterwards all helps but most importantly that you have a good feeling about it. Fingers crossed hun this is our month!! 

I'm feeling very positive today, really goes to prove what a rollercoaster this process is. 24 hours ago I didn' even want to go along to do the insem as I was convinced it wasn't going to work. Now I feel really good. Ask me again in a week...

Love xxx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

thanks girls feeling much better today, my 1st time for insem and   will be only time but not going to get my hopes up high just incase


----------



## Dreamer1

Hey ladies

Hope everyone enjoyed the long weekend!! 

Well like Kerry and Suz i'm still waiting for my AF - although been having symptoms since Sat (spotting and tummy pains - no proper AF yet though). Hope you both ok!! 

Sorry to hear you had bleeding Silverbird - its a horrible cycle (we wait for our AF to arrive so we can start IUI then pray after that we wont see another one for 9 months) xx 

Janey - i jope your scan went well

Shell - glad you feeling better 

Pixie - glad your insemination went well - FC on your 2ww xx hopefully there will be BFP for both you and Jules    

SMC - good luck for the scan tommorrow

& Mrs M - good luck for Thursday - hopefully the extra day will make the differnce

Sending lots of   to you all and anyone I've missed xx Our thread is getting bigger   xx


----------



## George1976

Hi everyone, I am starting my first IUI cycle in 2 weeks in Sheffield, I am really apprehensive but knowing there are others going through similar treatment is really reassuring. Good luck to everyone XXXX


----------



## Kerry C

Hi George I'm at Jessops ACU I'm just going to be starting my 2nd IUI end of this week xx


----------



## George1976

Hiya Kerry, good luck with your treatment, have you been doing the the gonal f injections?


----------



## Kerry C

Hiya yes full medicated x x


----------



## Jules13

Hey ladies,

Hows everyone doing today?

*Sharry* Can you add me to the list please. My IUI was Mon 7th May and my OTD is Mon 21st May. Hope you're well 

*silverbird* So sorry to hear AF came  Maybe 3rd time lucky? You're getting 6 right?

*suz* & *dreamer* Hope AF comes soon. Are you due any day now?

*janey* How did your scan go?

*incywincy* Sounds like June is a good idea. Good luck with it, and good luck with Mays DIY 

*mrsm* Really hoping Thursday brings you good news. Fingers crossed for a couple of good sixed follies 

*kerry* Hows you?

*pixies* Glad you're keeping positive! Lets keep this vibe going! I guess its too early for symptoms but let me know how you're doing!

*shellmcglasgow* Im at Monklands in Coatbridge for IUI. They dont don IVF so if this IUI fails then I'll be off to GRI. 
Ive had a couple of appointments there already and they all seem really nice!

*Hopefully* Im from Lanarkshire but have cousins in dedridge in Livingstone. Nights out for me are normally in Glasgow and actually going to Waxys on Fri!

*george* Good luck with your first IUI. We're all here anytime you need a friendly ear 

Jules x x


----------



## Jules13

*loopy* Can i ask if you had any symptoms during your 2ww? x


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Jules, I am actually from Deridge.  Where do they live? Did my student placement at Monklands and then worked at GRI.  

How small a world!

So sorry to hear your news Silverbird, you gave me so much support after our failed cycle and hope we can all give you as much support.  The person you put me in touch with really helped lift my mood even though it still ended up being abandoned. Sending hugs xxx

Got to run, off to work and lots of travelling today!


----------



## nkmbuddy

Hi everyone! 

I was so excited to find this thread about people trying IUI in May/June. I have been trying to have a baby naturally for the last 3 years - failed. Spent last 6 months on clomid (50mg) with zero results. This has been the most frustrating experience in my life, especially with friends and family having babies so easily around me. 

Anyway this month we are trying IUI. I started 100mg of clomid on the 2nd - finished on the 6th. Now going in for my first scan on the 10th (TOMORROW - GULP!) hopefully all goes ok....... I wish I could control my emotions. I go from depressed/it will be bad news / to upbeat fingers crossed.     

Hope everyone else is doing ok - and we see lots of positive results soon!!!


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi nkmbuddy

Welcome! This forum really does keep me sane! I'm on my 2nd cycle of IUI, although i'm using injectable meds. I'm also having a scan tomorrow to see if i'm ready for IUI (that will be day 14 for me.....last month I wasn't ready until day 18.) Try not to worry about it, if you're not quite ready they'll probably just re-scan you in afew days. What days do you normally ovulate on?

Let us know how the scan goes! Everyone on here is so supportive!

xxxx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi

jules finger crossed iui works for you this time, all the nurses at gri are great there's only one who really bruised my arm but only once, it can be busy, but most of the time it runs on time and scans are from 8.15 in morning so really good for work.

welcome nk totally know how u feel about emotions up and down and friends and family getting pregnant around u, same thing with me but I just keep thinking it'll be me next and give the lucky couple a big   and hope the babydust rubs off on to me  

hows every1 else feeling today?

shell


----------



## nkmbuddy

@ mrs m - thank you my typical date has been the 12th day of my cycle. . . but have had it be the 14th. Let me know how you make out. So this is your 2nd time having IUI? Fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Mrs_O

Hi girls,

I'm brand new to this forum , hope you don't mind me jumping in!
I started injecting on Saturday for my first course IUI, after waiting 5 months for an ovarian cyst to shrink!

xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey everyone, 

Thanks for all those who asked about my scan yesterday. Unfortunately there was very little change from CD3 so it's not looking promising for this natural cycle. I have to go back again on Friday CD13 for another scan..... 

They don't really tell me much when I go, I don't know what to expect? Because this is my first cycle of checks will they let a whole cycle go by before they give me treatment? I should be asking them these questions myself but I am feeling a little intimidated by the whole thing. I don't know what my body is supposed to be doing and when?! Only what I have picked up from speaking to you guys really. All they said yesterday was there were no follies taking the lead and my lining hadn't thickened at all.  

How is everyone else getting on? 

x


----------



## Pixies

Janey    you should not be ashamed to ask questions. Clinics and hospitals assume we know it all, or sometimes they think we don't need to know so they don't say much. I always ask a million questions... I know it can feel a little intimidating at times but I always keep thinking they do this every day for 8 hours for a living so I'm sure in 5 min they won't even remember me...
You are trying to do 2 things: grow nice big follies and thicken your lining. They need to tell you (or ask) how many follies there are, how big they are (in mm) and how thick is the lining. We are generally aiming for 17mm follies (or preferably bigger - my hospital is usually happy with 17mm) and on or two smaller ones if possible. Not sure about the lining thickness, can't remember the numbers now.

Anyways it can take any lenght of time to achieve the above really, depends on the person. My cycles are so fast I had 17mm CD8, Loopy took many weeks and now has BFP so really no right answer here. Keep going for the scans, they can grow a lot in a day once they get going. I'm sure they will tell you when you are ready to go ahead or perhaps give you some medication to help things along.

Hope this helps hun, just try not to worry and get busy as we're always waiting for something. I'm considering taking up cross stiching or knitting to keep me busy for 2ww    Perhaps I'll knit a baby blanket.  

xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi mrsm its slowly sinking in but I think its going to take a while longer   I was up at 4am on Tuesday morning I just couldn't sleep because I'm so excited and nervous that its not real. I poas well 2 sticks actually at 6am just to make sure and they both came back +ve so I'm feeling a bit more relaxed about it all.

Jules13 in the 2ww I was really bloated but I think that is down to the progesterone pessaries I'm taking so didn't think anything of it. The only other things were that I was hot and cold a lot, often wraping myself up in a blanket and I also started noticing smells more. Not that they made me feel sick of anything for example, I was walking up the stairs in work and I said oh god smell that bacon because it was so strong. I also commented to my DH about a bin smelling and said to my mum how strong the washing up liquid smelt. I tried not to read too much into this though as I thought it could just be coincidence. I've also had a couple of headaches and a mild cramping really low down in my belly. I  hth good luck hun.

Ladies wanted to wish you all the very best of luck with your IUI's. I feel extremely lucky and blessed for it to happen for us. I am literally on cloud nine x


----------



## janey751975

Thank you for your help Pixies   I know that the hospital know what they are doing and I am sure that they will know when to take the next step. To be honest I did want to ask questions on Tuesday but the fire alarm went off while I was having my scan and I got really stressed out so I just wanted to leave ASAP! (Drama seems to follow me everywhere I go!!) 

It does seem like we are all waiting for something to happen or change, days seem like months!! I am sure I will get to used to the waiting but I agree with you a hobby might be a good idea!   When is your 2ww over? 

I am so glad to have found you all xx


----------



## smc81

I'm having a bit of a moment - in the car park waiting to go in for day 11 scan. I am half an hour early and am thinking too much aka worrying! I just have this awful feeling I've not responded to the clomid at all and they're going to say no point in carrying on this cycle which would mean waiting til July because the clinic is on deep clean next month and I'll have spent £500 on nothing.

I've tried to stay positive all week but it seems my positive thinking has run out.

I am freaking out!


----------



## Love2BaMum

smc81 only just saw your post but wanted to wish you loads of luck for your scan.
I worried at every stage of my scans and it worked out in the end, I'm sure it will be ok hun let us know how you get on x


----------



## Kerry C

Evening ladies just a quick one as on way out 

How have the ladies that are scanning today got on ?? Xx 

I'm still waiting for AF no real signs apart from I'm so bloated and keep getting small cramps so we shall see xx


----------



## smc81

Scan showed no viable follies at the moment. Felt quite low at the news but after a bit of thought and a chat with the nurse realised that having pcos means that it can take a little longer to ovulate so hopefully they'll grow soon. Back in for another scan Friday. Times like this I wish I was a more patient person!

How has everyone else gone on today?
Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi smc81

What cycle day you on today? I also have PCOS and wasn't ready until day 18 last cycle. I'm currently on day 13 and not yet ready. Don't worry, sometimes those follies take their time. I'm sure you'll get there


----------



## jellybean257

Hi !!
Was wondering if i could be added, first IUI tomorrow 10/05/2012


----------



## smc81

I'm just on day 11 Mrs M. Still early I know so hopefully there'll be progress on Friday. I'm just tired of waiting!! I'm not very good at it!
S xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Smc81 just to let u know I didn't have IUI until cd30 and it worked 1st time!
I have high AMH so they would only put me on a low dose incase I made too many eggs I expect it will b the same as u with PCOS x


----------



## smc81

Wow day 30! Thanks loopy that makes me feel a lot more hopeful!
S x


----------



## kaiecee

ill be doing my first iui around the 20/25 of this month if i get af in 3 days 
so can i be added id love the support


----------



## janey751975

I am having third scan CD13 tomorrow I also have PCOS and it's reassuring to see that others waited till CD18 or longer in come cases to see a change in folllies. Gives me hope!! 

Good luck everyone. x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

welsome Jellybean & kaiecee hope all goes well with starting you treatment, have you gone thru any yet or new to it all? 

I am on my 2ww at mo 3 days in started progessiries today which I decided I don't like but hey needs must..lol been getting little cramps but early days.

hope everyone getting scans are all good and growing.

shell


----------



## jellybean257

Hi everyone !!

First IUI done and dusted lol. Insemination  complete 10/05/12. So will be due
to take test on the 24/05/12. Keeping my fingers crossed now!!

Good luck to u all as well xxx


----------



## smc81

Good luck shell and jelly, got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

Jellybean, glad that the IUI went well, hope your 2ww is quick  

Smc81 & Janey good luck with your scan tomorrow, hopefully you'll be ready!

Hope Jules, Pixies & Shellmcglasgow are all ok & 2ww isn't too horrible or long!!

Kerry, has AF arrived yet? Have you thought about doing a test just to make sure?!

Welcome Kaiecee & good luck with your IUI! Any questions feel free to ask!

AFM, day 14 today, follies still not ready. She didn't even measure them, just said that they are too small but that there's alot of them   Back on saturday which will be day 16 (on my last cycle on day 16 my follie was 17mm) so keeping my fingers crossed and hoping i'll be ready   but I think it's unlikely. Drinking loads of pineapple juice and also milk (i'm sure i've read somewhere that this is good for the follies) and will also have the hot water bottle permanently attached to me tonight!! Will be back with an update on sat.

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok x x x


----------



## nkmbuddy

Hi everyone. Just got back from the doctors having my first scan on day 10- received good news.  She saw 4 follies - all 4 looked good - 2 of the four were a better size. I'm off to go buy an ovulation sticks so we know when to start iui looks like either Saturday or Monday (fingers crossed). 

Question mrs m - what is this about a hot water bottle? Also I wasnt sure about milk is it good to drink it? I did hear to eat pineapple core after the iui but my doctor laughed at me lol! I love pineapple so I guess it can't hurt ;-)

Btw - can someone tell me what BFN stands for?

Thanks


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi nkmbuddy

Glad the scan went well & those follies are ready! Good luck with your IUI, let us know how you get on.

BFN = big fat negative
BFP = big fat positive

As for the hot water bottle, well, quite afew of us on here have read that it can help your follicles to grow abit quicker. However, I don't think that it is very well researched or anything like that, but on my last cycle it deffinately seemed to help so I'm sure it won't hurt!! 

x x x x x


----------



## Kerry C

Hi MrsM no sign of AF and have thought about it and if nothing will test at weekend xx 

Fingers crossed for sat hun xx grow grow grow lol xx 

Hi to everyone else will come back on later xx


----------



## Jules13

Ive never tried the hot water bottle thing and when I asked at hospital about it the nurse said she'd never heard of it. Some girls swear by it and it wont do any harm to try. 

Ive also looked into the milk thing too and after a few google searches it seems that its only full fat milk thats good, half fat/semi-skimmed not so good. I think its good for implantation?! Ive recently switched to full milk now. 

Pixies, glad you're getting home soon. Ive been going to accuptuncture too and just tried reiki a few days ago. I'll try anything just now lol. I dont have any symptoms other than sore boobs but I sometimes get that before AF so Im hoping its not gonna come early. Maybe its just the drugs?

Kerry, what day was AF due? Id have tested by now, I get more impatient the more cycles I do! Would be nice to have a natural conception!   like mad for you hon x

mrsm, hopefully you'll have one or two lead follies by saturday. How many do your hospital accept, 2 or 3?

Welcome to the 2ww club jellybean, theres a few of us this time so hopefully it flies by for all of us. I was looking at page1 of this thread and it was such a good feeling to see the first two names flashing with BFPs! Hopefully we'll be joining them!

Hope everyones well 
xx


----------



## Jules13

Meant to ask.....

Has anyone heard from Sarahella or Hilly recently? It seems a while since they were on here and I wondered how they were getting on x


----------



## Pixies

Jules, I had sore boobs the day following my IUI - I never had that before, not even with normal AF. But surely 24h later?   I'm going nuts I'm sure   
It stopped now and apart from the little cramps there is nothing. 

One change I made this month - as I'm suffering with horrendous constipation with the pessaries (sorry tmi) I'm drinking prune juice and it works! Which means I generally feel 100 times better then before.  

What's reiki? Sorry I'm being thick. I hope it helps, anything worth trying 

xxx


----------



## Pixies

That reminds me Sharry could you please add me to the list too, exactly the same dates as Jules.

I haven't heard of them, I hope they're ok.

x


----------



## Jules13

Pixies, my clinic dont give pessaries so I cant blame any of my symptoms on them. I think this proccess drives us all nuts!

Reiki is super relaxing, I almost fell asleep during it! Its kinda weird but I felt great after it. Not sure if its ancient chinese healing thing but hard to describe. Google it lol. The woman who did it concentrated on areas to help conception so fingers crossed its done some good. My sister tried it on her very last IVF attempt and she fell pregnant with twins  

xx


----------



## Pixies

Oh, I like the sound of that. Will find out more. Anything that can help relaxing is good. I'm seriously considering another attempt in June, but if there is still no joy we will stop for a while so our lives can return into some sort of normality and it will be nice to spend some time not obsessing...

x


----------



## Mrs.M

I agree with Pixies, I have a really positive feeling for you Kerry  

Not long till you're home now Pixies, and hopefully for good! I feel sorry for myself having to travel back and forth to the clinic every other day - and it's less than an hour so I don't know how you do it! Enjoy being reunited with the hubby!  

Jules I think i'll now be replacing the semi-skimmed with full fat milk   I haven't heard from Sarahella or Hilly. I'm sure Sarahella was going to start again mid May though, so hopefully she'll be back soon! Hope Mustbemummy is ok too! 

x x x x


----------



## Dreamer1

Evening ladies

Hope you all doing ok!! xx

i'm feeling pretty deflated today - my AF has arrived on schedule but when i rang my clinic they have put me off this month because of staffing issues  I cant believe it - gutted!! been told that i should be ok next month but worried i'll get caught by the double bank holiday!! 

Trying to stay positive - thinking of it as an extra month to get myself ready (more vitamins, exercise etc) 

Kerry - looks like you'll be needing a new cycle buddy 

hope you all have better news this month -   xx


----------



## suz74

Hi all hope everyone is ok and treatment/scans/2ww's are going well! so sorry Dreamer1 that you have to wait another month   thats  a bummer but will have my fingers crossed for you for next month  

I have started my AF this evening - only spotting so far ....will be ringing my clinic first thing tomorrow morning! Im assuming they will count my first day as tomorrow 11th as they said to me at last meeting that if I start after 3pm they will class the next day as my first day of full flow .... so will prob start my injections saturday??   wish I had started whilst the clinic was open   lol trust me! anyway getting a bit more excited now hopefully am now on the move!!  

hugs and lots of     to everyone xxx


----------



## Dreamer1

Hi Suz

Yes i'm keeping everything crossed for next month - cant believe its staffing issues that have put us off - but thats the NHS for you!! feel both angry and upset about it but nothing i could do!! Asked if there was another clinic in the health board we could go to but they are the primary clinic for all hospitals in the area  xx

good luck with your clinic and hope the cycle goes well for you!! xx


----------



## suz74

Hey dreamer yes i bet u are so frustrated and rightly so ....its such a pity they could not transfer u somewhere else(( ....but like u say it will give u a bit more time to prepare etc ....keep yr chin up hun xx


----------



## Dreamer1

thanks Suz i'll try  xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Ah Dreamer, that is so crap. I'm really sorry hun   xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

PS...Jules, do u think there's full fat milk in Hagen Dazs?!


----------



## Dreamer1

thanks Mrs M - hope that hot water bottle is helping!! xx Fingers crosses for you on Satuurday xx


----------



## Kerry C

Dreamer ohhhh so sorry hunny sending you lots of hugs xxx 

My AF is due today but still nothing and dout I am as boobies don't hurt but tummy is bloated so much its all doing my head in.  

May test over the weekend me thinks ..... Mmmmmm  

MrsM  Hagen Dazs no milk tehehehe x 

Pixies, suz, Jules, and where have all the newbies gone don't post and run please xx were a friendly bunch  .  Xxx


----------



## nkmbuddy

thanks everyone for tips - have my hot water bottle ready and may have a glass of milk while watching TV. Honestly as you all i will try anything to make this work. 

Jellybean - glad to hear all went well today. Keep us all posted.


----------



## Kerry C

Nat just blown you ur 1st bubble for good luck xxx


----------



## nkmbuddy

thanks Kerry C


----------



## Pixies

Dreamer really sorry - they really don't consider that there are real people involved with lots of emotions  

I'm going out to buy some last minute stuff for my 27 hour journey   Food is a bit of a pickle (  no pun intended) as I'm both gluten and lactose intolerant. Going to make gluten free pasta salad with some chicken and veg and hope it won't go off until we get to Dover.
Everyone thinks I'm a nutter for going on a coach when I could just hop on a plane but I feel I have to try everything. If it makes my little ones stick better (or stick at all) I'll go to the moon on a bus. 

Coach will go on ferry which I love! So looking forward to that. I hope the rain stops at home by Sunday.

xx


----------



## suz74

Phoned clinic this morning starting my injections tomorrow and first scan next Thursday !    its real now ......im soooo excited  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Pixies

Suz best of luck for you fingers crossed!     
x


----------



## suz74

Thank you !!  and you hun!!


----------



## suz74

ooo just one quick question what does OTD mean??


----------



## Kerry C

Morning Ladies hope you are all well just to let you know AF showed up this morning so at clinic tomorrow   xx 

Suz good luck not really much to it xx

Pixies flippin heck woman !!! that long xx 

Hi to all scanning waiting and carrying lol xxx


----------



## Pixies

Kerry so sorry     I was really hoping perhaps a natural one for you.

Suz OTD means "official testing date / day"  

x


----------



## janey751975

I am still here..... 

Just waiting on CD13 scan later today. CD10 scan showed no change to follies or lining from CD3, so really not sure what to expect today, still on a natural cycle for now. As long as the fire alarm doesn't go off again while I am having my scan done I will be happy, that's what happened on Tuesday LOL! 

Good luck and hugs to everyone, its really hard to keep up with were everyone is up to but I am doing my best! Will report back after scan... 

xx


----------



## suz74

Hey Kerry big hugs      will you not be doing a cycle now though ?  still hope if you are hun xxx

Pixie - ahhh right thank you! I keep seeing it and thinking what the heck ?? lol  xxx

Janey - Good luck with the scan today  xxx


----------



## natty84

hello everyone, been away for a few days and this thread has moved so quickly! Hope everyone is doing ok and are all well. Thanks for all the reassurance regarding the dreaded needles. As you all say it will be worth it. xx


----------



## janey751975

Thank so much Suz and good luck to you for tomorrow and next Thursday   x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi all

on my 5day after insem feeling bit off today, sore stomache and flushed hoping this is a good sign. 

pixie hope u'r journey goes ok that's a long trip. I don't envy u.

dreamer can't believe they put u off due to staff, am also nhs but not had any staff issues

kerry still here hoping every1 is doing well.

shell


----------



## Pixies

Janey hope your scan goes well this afternoon and no fire alarms  

Shell I'm pretty bloated, can't eat a portion of food now don't seem to be able to fit it in my stomach. Started yesterday. Are you taking any pessaries?

x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

pixie yes am on pressiries too, feel the same bloatedness I don't know if it's the pessaries that do that or not, I'll just keep taking hem as instructed. we're nearly halfway throu so am keeping everything crossed for us.


----------



## janey751975

Well the good news is there were no fire alarms today, that's where the good news ends I am afraid. My biggest follie was 10mm and my lining was still really thin. They said this month was a right off....After looking at my history of periods lasting from 28-42 days and the severity of my PCOS the hospital have suggested that I bypass Clomid and go straight to Gonal F injections on my next cycle. 

Can anyone share experience of using Gonal F injections please? 

Thanks xx


----------



## silverbird2

dreamer - that sucks!  Seriously can't believe that  

Pixies - that's a looooooooonnnnnng coach journey    Yes, Progesterone pessaries can cause MAJOR bloating.  I have a couple of friends on another site who have been on them and they had very severe bloating and fullness.  Not nice, but you do what you gotta do, eh?

Suz - good luck   

janey - I'm so sorry    I've been on Gonal F for both cycles so far.  You get used to the injections very, very quickly and it's weird how much you look forward to doing them just because you feel like you're doing something proactive if you get what I mean.  Or at least I do!  My first cycle I had a strange 'whooshing' feeling and dizziness/faintness about 1 hour after each injection that lasted about 2 hours, but this stopped after the 3rd or 4th injection and I've never had it again since.  Other than that no symptoms at all in my experience.  It's best to just hold the part of the syringe holding the liquid in your hands for a minute or so before injecting, as sometimes if it's too cold it can sting quite a bit when you're pushing the fluid in.  

Will they give you anything to bring your AF on now or have they advised to just wait it out naturally?


----------



## Pixies

Thanks Silverbird I just thought I'm being fat.. Although this is my 3rd cycle on the pessaries I seem to forget how crappy they really are. I never felt this full on them before. Yes you do what you have to do. I stopped caring about my looks during my first cycle, will worry about it later. DH likes huge breasts I'm growing and they seem to stay like that after every cycle.   Will look like my mother soon...

Janey I'm sorry, some people do take longer especially with PCOS. Having said that 10mm on CD13 isn't that bad especially if you have long cycles. I think they should still do it but then I'm not a doctor. Our Loopy had her IUI on CD30 and got a BFP, so don't give up hope!  Are they suggesting abandoning the cycle? 

Jules how are you doing on your 2ww? How about you Shell? Yes, almost half way now.


----------



## janey751975

Thanks Silverbird and Pixies. 

In answer to both of you, they are abandoning this cycle and waiting for my AF to come naturally. And so the wait begins...again!! 

Silverbird I can understand what you mean about feeling proactive in pushing things along doing your own injections. How does it work exactly? I was told that on my next cycle I will go in for scan between CD2-4 and they will show me how to inject myself every other day for about 5 injections. What happens after this? Will I start monitoring for changes? 

Pixies, I read that about Loopy and it did give me hope. 

Thanks for your support ladies xx


----------



## Dreamer1

thanks ladies - i've calmed down a bit now although DH is still mad  

Sorry to hear the AF came Kerry but fingers crossed this is your last IUI attempt  

Wishing you all the best on your cycles and in the nicest possible way i hope none of you become my cycle buddy next month because you'll all have BFP's  

Sending lots and lots of   xx


----------



## jellybean257

Here's hoping for a Bfp  for us all !!!! Xx


----------



## hevaroo

hello all, 
sorry i've not posted for a while, i was on a sleep in at work last night after working yesterday and couldn't get on the net. had a terrible day yesterday, had hundreds of ants in my kitchen cupboard which stressed me out! then i started spotting (like clockwork, same day as the last 2 months) then i put my back out and could hardly move then had to go to work when all i wanted to do was stay at home and cry! everythings stressing me out at the mo! so i know this month will be another BFN and af will arrive on sunday as it has the last 2 months. i knew it hadn't worked as soon as i'd had the iui.
it's funny but i actually feel quite relieved that i can have a couple of months off now and get back to normalisation a bit. i think it'll do us some good. i also feel positive about the hope to move to a different clinic, i will book an app at my gp's on monday to ask him to refer us.

hope everyone on the 2ww is coping well, good luck to you all and to everyone having tx soon! xx


----------



## smc81

Hi everyone, thank goodness it is finally the weekend!

Janey - so sorry to hear they have abandoned your cycle, PCOS is so frustrating and unfair. Hopefully next month will be better.

AFM I had day 13 scan today and the news was better than I had on Wednesday. Amongst lots of little follies I have 3 or 4 about 12 mm, so hoping 2 of them continue to grow by Monday when I have my next scan.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Sarah xx


----------



## Pixies

Hevaroo so sorry to hear about your awful day!      I wish I could give you a real hug. Ants are awful, I had them last year. I found they were coming from a crack outside so poored a few kettle full of hot water down. 
Don't give up hope yet, you know the score hun, could be implantation it's not AF yet so there is always hope. Fingers crossed for you      

Sarah congrats on the follie developent!   

x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

evening

pixie am doing good was on a wee night out tonight no alcohol of course...lol although could have done with it at this party.  stomache very bloated but getting on with it, really hoping it has been worth it and wishing my patience holds a bit longer roll on the 22..

havroo hope the rest of u'r weekend goes well and sending big   think u need one after u'r day.

janey sorry to hear u got cancelled, I was on menopur injections daily I found them fine was daunting at first but after I got the first one out the way was a doddle, I also prefered to take it in morning. 

shell


----------



## kaiecee

so i didnt get period yet if it doesnt come gret if it does ill be doing my first iui in 10/15 days


----------



## Sarahella

Hi everyone (who can remember me from last iui thread) 

hope you are all well ive Not been on here for quite some time as I've had a month off treatment. Can't believe how fast threads move along. I'm officially back on the rollacoaster on CD2 today so start my menopur injections tonight I think we are cycle buddies KerryC  .

Good luck to all you ladies.  

Sarah x


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies,

Sarahella, great to see u back, we were just thinking of you the other day! Hope you enjoyed your month off! Good luck with this cycle  

Kerry, sorry AF arrived but best of luck with this cycle hun. We might even be cycle buddies (infact if my follies keep growing so slowly then you might even end up having IUI before me!)  

Hevaroo, sorry about your crappy day hun. Don't give up yet, it could be implantation. Fingers crossed for you  

Kaiecee, hope AF stays away!  

Janey, really sorry that your cycle got cancelled. I do Gonal F injections daily, it's not too bad at all (and i'm a needle phobic!) I start day 2 of my cycle and keep going until my follicles are ready (which varies from person to person.) Any questions at all, we're all here  

Smc81, fab news on the follies! Keep them growing and i'm sure you'll be ready for IUI in no time!  

Pixies, Silverbird & Jules, thinking of you all.

To everyone else, hi! And hope you're all ok  

AFM, day 16 today and still not ready   Scan this morning shows x3 follies at 8mm and multiple small follies that they didn't bother measuring. I've got to increase my dosage again, and am back for another scan on monday. I'm quite disappointed because last cycle on my day 16 scan I had a 17mm follicle. This time round they are being soooooo slow and trying to juggle my shifts at work is proving very difficult because i haven't told my manager & didn't really want to. Hopefully, on monday I might FINALLY have some proper growth!!

x x x


----------



## Dreamer1

Ladies

i cant help think our positive thread is starting to dampen!! Hopefully we'll start having some better news coming through!!  

Hope all the slow developers will be much better on your next scans xx 

Hevaroo - keep your fingers crossed that it is implantation spotting like Mrs m says

Janey - sorry about your abandoned cycle - when is your AF due? (I've got about 24 days and counting - AGAIN!!)

Ladies on 2ww - hope you all holding up and staying positive xx 

Pixies - hope the coach journey going ok xx

sending you all   - think this week a few of us need it x


----------



## suz74

evenin all hope evryone is ok ....so sorry to hear about yr cycle janey (( big hugs ....keep positive sounds promising that they r changing yr meds ((())))....did the first menopur injection tonite! Went well...DH did it for me lol ....we did lose a tiny bit of liquid but hopefully tomoz we wont ....will catch up with u all later xxx lots of positive thoughts for evryone this week ((()))))


----------



## Dreamer1

Good luck with the injections Suz xx


----------



## janey751975

Evening everyone! 

Mrs M - Thanks, my AF is due around the 28th of the month. Me and DH need to make a decision as to whether we will go ahead with tx this month as we are due to go abroad on the 9th June for one week to visit his mum. I don't think that I will be able to be taking injections and be abroad the timing would be terrible. Personally I want to get treatment started and would miss out on the trip but DH really wants to see his mum. I think he might have to go alone.... but he said that's not an option! I hope your 24 day wait goes quickly! 

Thanks to everyone else who has commented about injections, feel better to know that it's not as bad as it sounds!!

Good luck to everyone with scans, 2ww's and treatments etc xx


----------



## janey751975

That might have sounded bad on DH - when I say him going alone is not an option means he wouldn't go and leave me here to undergo tx alone!!! It sounded bad sorry!


----------



## Kerry C

Sarahella said:


> Hi everyone (who can remember me from last iui thread)
> 
> hope you are all well ive Not been on here for quite some time as I've had a month off treatment. Can't believe how fast threads move along. I'm officially back on the rollacoaster on CD2 today so start my menopur injections tonight I think we are cycle buddies KerryC .
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies.
> 
> Sarah x


Hi Sarah welcome back hun and yep we sure are xx

I went for scan they found no cyst this time (whop whoo) I been told to inject at 9 in morning and bloods and pick up drugs. So all syatems ar go go go


----------



## Kerry C

Will be piping on tomoz as had mates and a 9mth old round all night got loads of cuddles and shattered now so hope everyone is ok sending hugs and love to all xxx


----------



## nkmbuddy

Hi everyone - hope you are enjoying your weekend. I found out this morning that I'm ovulating so we go in for the 1st IUI tomorrow morning at 12:00 - bit bummed/frustrated that I ovulated today on a Sunday. . . Hoping tomorrow is not too late. I guess my body didn't get the message that i needed it too on a Saturday or Monday - LOL. Anyway off I go tomorrow. Fingers crossed. 

To be honest feeling its a bit like its a "waste" if I'm at the end of my ovulation cycle and trying this. Its so darn expensive if money for us was not an issue I would be more laid back about it.  I had hoped to catch it on the first day as it just sounds more "fresh" or higher chance of success. Does anyone know if it matters or is this all in my head? Also does anyone know i have 4 follie does that make chances higher? - trying to not focus on the 10% success rate tomorrow but finding it hard. . . I'm 38 so my chances of success are already low 

Ok - final question for all - LOL do you know if you/partner should or should not have intercourse the day before after. We were sort of wondering if we should or should not today. . . wondering if it helps or doesn't help . . . .

gosh sorry so many questions today - head is spinning with nerves and excitement. 

Natalie


----------



## Sarahella

Hi Natalie,

My clinic advised to abstain from sex for 3 days before (as they say the sperm is fresh and strong) but if you feel it'll be to late then Maybe try the natural way unless your dh has a low sperm count. 
I was the same as you on my last iui - I had my Ovitrelle trigger shot on sat night was booked in for iui on the Monday at 1pm, i had a positive ovulation test on the Sunday. 

from what I've read on the whole conception process the sperm can survive for 24 hour so the more swimmers in there surely the better the chances if one of them reaching the egg
The ovulation test kits indicate your LH surge the instructions on my leaflet says after getting 
Positive result ovulation can occur within 24-36 hours. 
I have read that intercourse every other day is advised as this covers all angles for conception. The problem is there's soooooo many different theories it's a mie field! 
Hope this makes sense  
I've probably Confused you more  

Sarah x


----------



## jellybean257

Hi ladies !! 

How are you all. Im 3 days down, just need to get the next 11 days over then
i can test !!

How are u all ? Xxx


----------



## nkmbuddy

thanks Sarah totally makes sense. We are going to wait and try this out bit bummed out about the bad luck of Mr. Timing but what can you - suppose the doctor wouldn't allow me to waste my money if there was no point. Neither of us have an explained reason as to why I can't get prego - he has a normal sperm count and all looks"normal" from my side. Some days I just want to SCREAM!!! I'm sure everyone on here feels the same way at points!


----------



## Kerry C

Good Afternoon Ladies  what a nice day. 

hevaroo - how are you feeling not long left got everything crossed for you hun xx  

Jules13 & Pixies - how are you coping on the dreaded 2ww ?? xx  

Sarahella - How are you today ? xx 

Kaiecee - Hows thing at the min hun ? xx 

Janey - Could you both not go another week ? xx 

Dreamer - I know what you mean about the thread hun xx hope you are ok xx  

Smc81 - Hope your scan goes well Monday afternoon xx 

Mrs.m - Hope you have got your feet up and taking things easy hun and them follies are growing xxx Here is a little growing dance lol       

suz74 - Tick tock to the next injection lol hope DH does you good tonight, I have to do my own as it does take me a while as I sit there saying 1 2 3 jab but just as i say 3 i cant do it lol xx   

rachandsuzann & Loopy hows been PG feeling ? xxx 

Jellybean257 - Just keep counting down them days hun you will get there in the end xx   

Natalie (nkmbuddy) - After IUI feet up sit back and just relax as there is nothing more that you can do hun have to let nature take its course xx  

shellmcglasgow - How are you ? xx  

Hopefully Soon - Really hope things go well at the IVF evening and please keep in touch with us IUI ladies xxxx 

Silverbird - hope the break is doing you both the world of good xx  

natty84 - How are you doing ? x 

George1976 - Have you started Treatment yet hun ? xx 

mustbemummy - Hope the time out and rest is doing you lots of good xxx 

Milliemoos,melanieb,Boomerang, Hilli,incywincy,Mrs_O hope you are all doing ok   xx ( I have sent a few PM to the ladies we not herd from for a while just letting them know we have been thinking about them xx  really sorry if I have missed anyone I have gone right through the old threads to get names lol x

AFM sorry my last post was a little confusing as was on my Blackberry !! flippin predictive text lol anyway I did my injection and wow forgot how much it stung geee i took it out twice as was that bad !! anyway got there in the end, got to go back in the morning to have another lot of bloods done so they can then advise what level of Gonal F to have !!.
In a mo were going out to see my cousins new born baby :0) just makes me more broody lol xxx


----------



## janey751975

Good afternoon Kerry and yes it's a gorgeous day if not a bit too windy to sit out where we are!! 

You're so good thinking of everyone....

Yes you are right we could definitely go another time, that's kind of the conclusion we have come to ourselves, it's just we will lose our flight money about £400 and my DH's work are really funny about holidays so he will have to try and change the week with them but see what we can do! It all depends on the timing of AF etc but doesn't it always..... 

Best of luck and big   to everyone whether you're waiting, being treated or taking it easy this week! xx


----------



## jellybean257

Me again, lol !!

Im home alone at the minute and my brain is going into overdrive lol   

Have any of you lovely ladies any tips or ideas on taking your mind off the 2ww !!

I swear im going crazy !!  

Thank u girls and hope everyone is well !!


----------



## Kerry C

jellybean257 said:


> Me again, lol !!
> 
> I'm home alone at the minute and my brain is going into overdrive lol
> 
> Have any of you lovely ladies any tips or ideas on taking your mind off the 2ww !!
> 
> I swear im going crazy !!
> 
> Thank u girls and hope everyone is well !!


Hi Jellybean the trick is try and keep busy at all times I was cleaning out all sorts lol and having Reflexology and working longer hours anything to stop me going  try not to analyse symptom's as that will make yo go  lol did with me the 1st time round xx


----------



## Kerry C

janey751975 said:


> Good afternoon Kerry and yes it's a gorgeous day if not a bit too windy to sit out where we are!!
> 
> You're so good thinking of everyone....
> 
> Yes you are right we could definitely go another time, that's kind of the conclusion we have come to ourselves, it's just we will lose our flight money about £400 and my DH's work are really funny about holidays so he will have to try and change the week with them but see what we can do! It all depends on the timing of AF etc but doesn't it always.....
> 
> Best of luck and big  to everyone whether you're waiting, being treated or taking it easy this week! xx


Sorry hun dint know you had booked flights mmmmmm could the airline transfer the flights if you explained that you having treatment as they may suprise you  don't ask don't get and all that !! xxx


----------



## Kerry C

HI Again I noticed when I was posting that ladies dint know what things ment so here is a little help  

What do all those abbreviations and acronyms mean?

These are basically a type of shorthand for some of the more regularly used words on FF. Here is a brief list of the most common ones:

2WW = 2 Week Wait (the nailbiting period between embryo transfer/ovulation/basting and pregnancy testing)
AF / Aunt Flo = Menstrual cycle
AFM = As for me
BFN= Big Fat Negative  
BFP /  = Big Fat Positive  
BMS = Baby Making Sex
DE = Donor Egg 
DH = Dear/Darling Husband 
DN = Dear Neice/ Nephew
DP = Dear Partner 
DW = Dear Wife 
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son 
DX =Diagnosis
D/R = Down Regulation (the first stage of long protocol IVF)
DPT or DPO = Days past transfer or Days past ovulation.
EC = Egg collection
ET = Embryo Transfer 
FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer
FSH = Follicle Stimulating Hormone
HPT = Home Pregnancy Test.
IF = Infertility  
M/C = Miscarriage
OPK = Ovulation Predictor kit
OTD = Official test day
Pee stick = Home Pregnancy Test 
PG  = Pregnant
PM = personal message (sometimes IM is used)
PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (i.e. on the 2ww)
SA = Semen Analysis  
TTC = Trying To Conceive  
TX = Treatment

Hope this helps xx (I still have to look things up still hehehehe xx )


----------



## jellybean257

Thanks Kerry C !!

This is my 4th 2ww but first with IUI treatment, it never gets any easier, in fact i think it gets more stressfull !!!

Hubby is out and i find myself thinking about it all and im driving myself around the twist lol !!!!


----------



## nkmbuddy

Kerry C thank you - was wondering on 90% of them  

Ok so off I go tomorrow ladies - then I will be in the 2ww club with a few of you on here  sounds like I'm going to go nuts with waiting LOL


----------



## Kerry C

Well when u have been don't forget to post ur OTD so sharry can add ur name to page 1. Xxxx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi all

nk - hope all goes well tommorrow I'll keep my fingers cross

kerry - omg...lol I wish I had u'r memory, or are u trying to keep busy

sorry not been on most of the weekend had family and friend get togethers on sat all day and today has been football overload nothing like a few good games to take your mind off things if your into football or any other sport. Anyway offically will be halfway thr 2ww tommorrow been ok so far part from the pesseries but what's a girl to do...lol 

hope every1 else is doing good keep on growing follies


----------



## Kerry C

Lol I have to have this page open and word !! I flick between them reading up on everyone to catch up lol took ages lol xx


----------



## hevaroo

Unfortunately It's yet another bfn for me    af arrived today. I knew it hadn't worked again. We'll be having a while off from treatment whilst I sort out changing clinics. I think a break will do us some good. Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Kerry C

so sorry hunny xxxx sending you lots of


----------



## jellybean257

Sorry hevaroo xx


good luck nk !!!


----------



## suz74

Good morning Ladies hope everyone is well ....thanks for the abbreviations Kerry! 

So sorry Haveroo  big hugs    hopefully a change in clinic and a rest will prepare you for the next bout of treatment and bring success for you   

Good luck to NK today!!  

And lots of positive vibes for everyone in 2WW and scans .....my injections going well....got first scan on Thursday! 

love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hevaroo so sorry to hear it was a BFN hun     I hope the new clinic is the answer and you get your BFP very soon x


----------



## smc81

Morning ladies
After a fab weekend I feel really anxious about my scan this afternoon, I'm day 16 and hoping that 2-3 follies will be matured. I just have a really bad feeling that all 4 will have developed and my treatment will be cancelled. As I'm self funding I really can't afford for that to happen.
I'm trying desperately to be positive but I can't shake this feeling. 
Also, if I do have too many follies, I have no idea what they will do next as I only had 50mg of clomid anyway.

Sorry to go on but I can't get this out of my head today.

S x


----------



## Sarahella

Morning ladies

Hevaroo - so sorry you got a BFN Really hope the break and new clinic bring you a BFP  

Sm81 - good kick on your scan fx for your folkie growth  

Hi loopy - congrats on your BFP really pleased for you.  
Nk- fx for you   
Shellmcglasgow - half way there keep yourself busy (football yesterday was a good distraction!)  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok.

AFm - had my second menopur injection last night and have had my usual afternoon naps as the drugs make me ridiculously tired. Got my day 8 scan booked for Friday morning so will find out how my follies are doing then.

Sarah x


----------



## Love2BaMum

smc81 wishing you the best of luck for the scan hun. I was the same as you I used to worry before every scan as at one stage I had 5 follies all the same size and i was really worried that the cycle would be cancelled but on the next scan there was only one and it was the right size for the IUI. Things can change so much from one scan to the next its an awful feeling as you can't control the outcome. My advise would be jsut to keep your fingers crossed and take it one step at a time - good luck.

sarahella thank you for the congratulations. Good luck with your scan on Friday x


----------



## Pixies

Sherrella great to see you back, this is such a positive thread and we already had 2 BFP’s ! Good luck with your cycle. 

Mrs, hang in there I’m sure they will get going soon. Good luck with today’s scan  

Janey sorry to hear they’ve decided to abandon it. I feel lot of it is trial and error before they know what medication is right for you. Fingers crossed for you next cycle, hopefully Gonal F will do the trick.   

Kerry exciting! Fingers and toes end everything crossed for you for this cycle.  

Natalie best of luck with tx today. Hope it all goes well and welcome to the dreadful 2ww. Put your feet up and chill.  

Jellybean you have to try and keep busy. I work from home, so I slept a lot or watched funny movies etc. Tried to work but my attention didn’t last more than an hour at a time.  It’s very hard, we all go through it. After my first 2ww I thought second time will be easier but it turned out even worse. I’m ok for now, half way through but I think only because I had to focus on my travels. 

Hevaroo so so sorry hun. I hope you are ok. Best of luck with the new clinic. We all need a break too as the whole process is just grinding us down.   

Suz good good luck with your scan!

Sarah I hope you scan goes well today. 

AFM I survived the marathon coach trip home. Wasn't too bad. I think it definitely took my mind off things. It did shake a lot when there was some bad patches on the motorway. Not sure if that can affect things but made me worried. 
So happy to be back with my lovely hubby, showed up ad Dover with a bunch of flowers   cleaned the house and emptied the junk room (which will be baby's room one day hopefully). I'm so lucky and after 10 years of marriage I still love him more every day. I hope I can give him some good news soon - I feel I'm failing him every time we get a BFN   

xx


----------



## Pixies

Loopy how is it going for you? When is your first scan? Are you feeling any different any "real" symptoms yet?

Hope you will have a nice pregnancy and keep us posted hun!

x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Pixies,

Glad to hear that you survived the coach journey home. I'm sure you'll have some good news to tell your DH soon.
I'm ok thanks my first scan is on the 28th May so 2 weeks today, I can't wait!
My (.)(.)'s are now a bit sore, I'm really tired often having afternoon naps lol and bloated but I'm putting that down to the progesterone pessaries they've got me taking.

Keeping my FC for your BFP announcement soon hun x


----------



## Sarahella

Pixies, it feels weird being back on this website after what seems an age away (only 1 month)  - good luck on your 2ww fx for more good news as this thread def seems more positive than the last. 

Loopy - hope your scan goes well on 28th it's all very exciting for you  

Sarah x


----------



## Mrs.M

Hevaroo im so sorry about your BFN  Hope you're ok, we're all thinking of you xx

Smc81, how did your scan go? Hope it was good news. 

Sarahella, hope that your scan goes well on friday - what day of your cycle did you have IUI last time?

Pixies, so pleased for you that you're finally home. I really hope you won't be going again because you get a BFP. Enjoy your time with the hubby 

Loopy, hope you're keeping well and hope the time passes quickly for your scan!

Suz, glad the injections are going well, they deffinately get easier to do, but I think it makes the journey more emotional. Let us know how your scan goes.

Jules, Pixies, Jellybean, Shellmcglasgow & nkmbuddy hope the 2ww is going smoothly and quickly 

To anyone i've missed - im sorry, there's just so many of us now!

AFM, well day 18 today, scan this morning and still no bloody growth. Biggest follie is 9mm. And apparantly I have about 26 very small ones....26!!!!! They want to see me again tomorrow, which is unusual as they usually leave me 2-3 days between scans. I think they might be cancelling my cycle.  Maybe i'm just being really negative, but there's alot to be said for female intuition. I'll be back tomorrow with more news, in the meantime I've got to try and grow a huge follie overnight!! xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

MrsM so sorry to hear that it didn't do as well as you'd hope. Keeping my FC that you have a niec big follie by tomorrow I'd try the hot water bottle trick - sending you lots of luck       x


----------



## nkmbuddy

I had my procedure today. I couldn't believe how fast it was!!! I half joked that I wait longer for a coffee at starbucks. Anyway all went well - sperm count was high (used 10 million) so it's now up to the quality of my eggs. I was told I can do a pregnancy test on the 28th - so far away hahaha!!! 

The doctor said I didn't have to lay down after she said once in they don't come out so no worries! Weird to go back to work after.... Sitting here eating pineapple any other things you should eat Haha Loopy what was your magic dust ;-)


----------



## Love2BaMum

nkmbuddy yay great to have it done isn't it. Sending you lots of babydust for luck   xxxx


----------



## Sarahella

Mrsm - I had my iui on cd11 last cycle but i am on 150iu of menopur as i have low ovarian reserve  so have to have a high dose. I would def get that hot water bottle on. Im just having an afternoon snooze with mine on its literally been on since sat night! 

Nkbuddy - sending you lots of  hope you get a BFP  

KerryC how are you?  

Sarah x


----------



## nkmbuddy

Thanks ladies


----------



## Kerry C

Sarahella - I'm good thanks had bloods done all went well and now got my dosage for Gonal F and back for a scan on Monday  x How are you ?

Pixies - orrr the comment you made about - So happy to be back with my lovely hubby, showed up ad Dover with a bunch of flowers cleaned the house and emptied the junk room (which will be baby's room one day hopefully). I'm so lucky and after 10 years of marriage I still love him more every day.( this bit made me smile as mine is all flowers and gifts) 

* I hope I can give him some good news soon - I feel I'm failing him every time we get a BFN * but this put a lump in my throat as you are not failing him at all, some of us need that little extra help so don't think that xx  

Glad you are back home hunny xxx

nkmbuddy- they told me the same but I took the day off  just sit back and relax xx

Loopy - good luck with ya scan its a bit like a 2ww lol 

Mrsm - try and keep  were all  for you xxx

Kerry xxxx

Just going to do a dance to lift everyone


----------



## Sarahella

Like your dance Kerry that made me smile 
Hope your scan on Monday goes well for you. I'm not to bad just really tired and headaches - after a month off tx I forgot how it all feels. I'm off today and am so glad as I've spent the entire day on my own at home on the sofa with my hot water bottle.  My dh and dd will be home soon andare very good at looking after me with my flo of decaf tea!

Sarah x


----------



## Jules13

Evening all and hello again *sarahella*! I was just asking after you last week so glad to see you back. I also had a month off cos my clinic closed over the easter holidays and my cycle was abandoned but Ive just had my final IUI last week and now 2 week waiting it out!

I havent been on for a few days and cant believ how quickly this thread is moving!

*kerry*I was gutted for you when I read AF came. I secretly thought that this couldve been your month but Im happy to hear you're moving on and got a new cycle buddy  Also *hevaroo* Im so sorry yours came too. I know how awful you'll be feeling 

*dreamer* so sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled. My clinic has the same crappy nhs staff issues and its unfair the way they treat people who are already going through a stressful time. Keep your chin up and lots of positive thinking for your next cycle.

*pixies* nice to hear you made it home, its the best feeling isnt it! Hows the 2ww going? Also *shellmcglasgow* we're all in the same 2ww, hope next week flies for all of us! Ive had no symptoms except for sore boobs but i always get that before AF anyway. You guys experiencing anything else?

*mrsm* Im really hoping that tomorrow brings you better news. Did they mention increasing your dosage? Im sure if they were going to abandon things then they wouldve done it today. Lets hope theyve had a growth spurt overnight 

*nkmbuddy* Good to hear youve had a successful IUI today with a good sperm count! Did I see you mention that you had four big follies? Did they say how big they were? My clinic will only do iui with a max of 3 follies and I think thats the same for most clinics. Fingers crossed for a BFP soon!

Im so sorry for everyone Ive missed. Its such a hectic thread now and Ive tried to remember as many names as possible! Hope all the 2ww-ers are doing well and loadsa luck to everyone scanning or having insem soon x x


----------



## smc81

Evening ladies
My treatment has been cancelled this month's cycle. Scan today revealed I'm not responding to just clomid so they thought it best to stop at this point.
I've never been so disappointed and I'm still in such early stages.

Hope others have better news.

S x


----------



## Jules13

Awwww smc81, thats so sad. I know how frustrating it can be. My very first cycle was cancelled for the opposite reason, I had too many follicles so they decided to abandon it. You get so excited for things to finally get started only for the bubble to burst. On the positive side, at least now they know what your body will and will not respond to so next cycle should be better and more positive that things will happen for you. 

Hugs   x


----------



## Kerry C

Orrrrr hunny so sorry to hear that sending you lots of.     


Have they said what's next hun ?? Ask them to put you on medicated xx


----------



## smc81

Thanks Jules and Kerry.
They said I can start again after AF, but god knows when that will actually happen.
I was on 50mg clomid, so this time I will do the same but also with menopur.


----------



## Kerry C

my first got cancelled also as had a simple cyst and was so disappointed xx how many goes do u get ? Xx


----------



## smc81

Because I'm single, I'm self funding, so I have already paid for 4 vials. Just got to pay for each treatment as I have it. So, it all depends on how much I can finance.


----------



## Kerry C

Could you not try another clinic hun ? So sorry hun xxx


----------



## smc81

It's the same anywhere, single women don't get any funding. It's like I'm being punished for not meeting the right man!


----------



## Kerry C

Is it expensive ? Sorry don't know about cost x


----------



## smc81

I paid about £1600 for 4 vials, and it costs £650 for each IUI and £200 for the drugs each go, so pretty expensive.


----------



## incywincy

This thread has moved so much since I last looked, so I'm sorry if I've missed any big news. Smc81, very sorry to hear the cycle has been cancelled. I couldn't afford treatment in the UK. I'm not entitled to free goes either so I know how you feel. I assume you don't pay if it is abandoned though? 

I'm going abroad because of cost. I'm lucky enough to live within easy driving distance to a big airport. 
Afm, i have moved house now. Thanks again to all who advised me to wait until June. I'm so glad I am now! I'm on cd7, am exhausted from moving and no way am I fit to go to treatment in less than 10 days! We have no bathroom or kitchen so are showering and eating at the mother in law's. She's a great cook, but it's not doing my pre-treatment diet any good!


----------



## Kerry C

Orrrr hunny I wish I could just wave a magic wand and give us all what we deserve there are people out there who don't deserve to even look at a child nevermind make one !!! Sorry really riles me up !! Sorry xx 

Incy- glad the move went ok how long till you get everything sorted hun ?? Xx


----------



## nkmbuddy

Jules13 - I had 4, 2 on either side. 2 out of the four were small at the time of the scan. She didn't give me the measurements and I forgot to ask which was frustrating. I was also surprised they didn't scan me before the iui - not sure what was there 4 days later...

Smc- so sorry this whole process is so darn stressful. Hopefully you have good friends and family around you give you hugs!


----------



## Pixies

Nkmbuddy – you had me laughing this morning. Quote: "I couldn't believe how fast it was!!! I half joked that I wait longer for a coffee at starbucks." Just like the real thing then haha!!   Welcome to the 2ww club. 
I had them too (pineapples)! I instructed DH to bring 3 ripe ones yesterday and started eating them. You meant to eat the core too which isn’t very nice. The things we do…
They never scanned me before the insem as there is nothing there. If you had trigger shot you will ovulate. I did ask doc to look this time as I was really upset that I didn’t ovulate, and he showed me the screen and follies were gone so I did ovulate.


Mrs so sorry to hear that those follies aren’t growing for you. Did they do anything different this cycle? Perhaps a different medication? Fingers crossed for today hun.   

Kerry thanks, you are so sweet. It’s just so many emotions involved in this process. I just hate to see him disappointed. 
I love the dance!! When is your scan hun?

Sarah (smc) I’m really sorry. I hope you’re ok. This can be a long journey sometimes. FC for your next one, hopefully they find a better med for you.  

Incywincy such an exciting time for you. It’s not easy to have tx abroad, with work, stress, traveling etc. but so much cheaper. We could never afford to have tx in the UK. Our treatment in Hungary costs about £340 including donor, medication and insem. I hope your DH can go with you, that was my biggest heartache that mine just doesn’t have enough holidays. 

AFM felt really run down yesterday, lots of cramping. Not sure if it's implantation or I'm about to have some horrible urinary infection after peeing on a hundred different loos for a day. Now I just feel like someone punched me in the uterus. Or I think that's where it is. I'm still not going nuts, which is a first for me, acupuncture then client meeting. Another meeting tomorrow plus lots of work to do. DH will take Thursday and Friday off work so we can spend some time snuggling finally before we find out the news. Will test on Sunday.

xx


----------



## nkmbuddy

Pixies good luck on Sunday!! So nice of your DH to take time off to chill before the big T day!


----------



## Jules13

Hi pixies, think I'm going to test on Sunday too although my gut feeling is I'm going to be disappointed. Can't help but think iui just isn't working for us. We've already booked our first appt at a private hospital to start ivf ASAP. Think I've just lost my positive head


----------



## Pixies

Jules I know it is so hard to remain positive but we have to try.    
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. if you feel IVF is the way forward it's fine you must do what you feel is right. I think the main thing is that you are doing something. 
   You never know when it may happen xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Pixies & Jules, sending you both so much luck for sunday, will be thinking of you both. Fingers crossed 

Smc81, I think it's totally unfair that single people don't get funded treatment. It's completely crap. Hope you're ok 

Nkmbuddy, hope you're taking it easy!

Kerry how are you? When's your first scan?

Sarahella, i'm also at Care Notts, we could bump into each other!!

AFM, well waiting for follicles to grow is like waiting for a bloomin' bus. Five have grown overnight,* FIVE!!* They aren't big enough yet but they are all the same size - 11 - 11.5mm. I'm back again thursday but they've warned me that if there's more than 3 over 15mm then they'll cancel  So i'm preparing myself mentally for cancellation. It's so frustrating!

Hope you're all well! xxx


----------



## Jules13

Mrsm. thanks for the nice wishes. I'm actually up and down with this cycle. Yesterday I was so positive then today I woke up feeling really deflated about it all. Time will tell.....roll on the wkend!

Can I ask u a personal question? if u had 5 big follies and ur cycle got abandoned, would u try at home or would you consider ttthat be too much of a risk? Reason I ask is cos I had 5 with my first iui and nurses advised us against trying but everyone I knew told us to go for it so we did. It resulted with a bfn. I was sure that at least one or two would have worked. Hopefully though u won't need to worry about that! Fingers crossed a couple of them turn into monsters overnight! XX


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello everyone. Just thought id would come on to say hi. I see there are still some familier names her and some new ones. Havent been on in yonks. Had to have a bit of a ttc break. Spent our 1st anniversary climbing a mountain! Had a lovely week and didnt want to go back to work today  My mind is now starting to wander back to iui and when we can have our next treatment but with the jubilee and the olympics who knows.... (still finding that very frustrating) but hoping to use the time to loose a bit of weight.

Congrats to loopy and rachandsuze (not sure of spelling) on your   's. Hope all is happy and healthy for you. Not sure when i will be back but i havent forgotten you all. Guess i will be back when i have news.

 and   to all


----------



## Mrs.M

I was wondering that myself Jules....will i still ovulate without the trigger shot? We'd still try anyway regardless of the risk, i think most people would when they're desperate for a baby. We'll see what thursday brings!  

I think it's normal for you to go from feeling positive to negative about your cycle, that's natural i'm sure. That's exactly how I felt after my 1st cycle. I really really hope it's a BFP for you hun, and for Pixies. I'll be logging in on sunday and praying it's good news!

Nice to hear from you Mustbemummy, we've all been wondering about you   Glad you enjoyed your anniversary with the hubby and hope you'll be joining us again soon! Is there not another clinic you can go which is easier? xx

xxx


----------



## Sarahella

Hi ladies

Mustbe - nice to hear from You and glad you enjoyed your anniversarry. Hope you can start your next tx soon. 

Smc- so sorry your cycle got cancelled  

Jules- sending you some PMA  

Pixies - hope your 2ww goes quick. Nice that your dh is taking time out with you. 

Mrs m - I'm booked in for a scan on Friday morning at 8am so if youre there I'll be the one with the times newspaper under my arm and a carnation flower on my jacket!!!  (I have long blonde hair and will be with my dh who also has blonde hair and my dd who has light brown hair and looks like a mini me) I'd be nice to meet you if you are there 

Hi to all you öther ladies  

AFM - not feeling as tired today which is just as well as I've had to clean my house from top to bottom as we have a viewing at 9.15am tomorrow. Luckily my dh was working from home so he helped out. He as now decided to take me out for tea (so glad as I don't want to mess the kitchen up!)

Sarah x


----------



## natty84

hi all, thread has moved on very quickly again s so many people on here now.Cant keep up with u all. have been snowed under at work and not had time to get on here. Am off to clinc tomorrow for hubby to train on giving me injections. Got a call today to say donor sperm has arrived so just waiting on af now. should be end of may so iui should be second week of june. Hope everyone is getting on ok xxx


----------



## MissM

Hi girls, god this moves quick - I've some reading up to do!!!!
Just a quick update, I have my trigger shot tonight and IUI on Thursday! So feeling excited which is a nice feeling! 
Love & luck to you all xxx


----------



## smc81

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I'm feeling ok, I keep thinking that maybe I'm over reacting, that there are others that have been through far worse than me. But I think what has really upset me is that I haven't even got started and it already feels a bit hopeless. I was getting excited that things were finally moving forward and then someone put the brakes on.
I've also got a couple of other things on my mind as well so things just feel worse overall.

I think I am going to try to remember that I know more now than I did before and I know what to expect next time.

Hope everyone else is well.

S xx


----------



## Sarahella

Smc81 - you're bound to feel this way and dont think you're over reacting. We all know how you feel as we all want this soooooo much. When I got my bfn from my first iui my husband was amazing and said the way we've got to think about it is we've only officially been trying for one month (on iui) if we compare ourselves to a "normal couple" naturally  the chances of them getting a pregnant first month is extremely low. So what I'm trying to say is put this month down to a practice run and they can get your meds right for next time.
And be kind to yourself all this fertility game is one hell of an emotional rollacoaster so having all these different feelings is part of it all. 

Hope all this makes sense.

Sarah x

Ps hi missm good luck for Thursday


----------



## Dreamer1

Hey ladies

hope everyone doing ok!!

Sorry to hear your news Sarah (SMC) - i'm keeping my fingers crossed that next time will be better for you xx 

MrsM - hopefully on a couple of those follies will grow to size  

This process is such a minefield to get your head around and there are so many ways things can go wrong for us!! 

Juke, pixies, Shellmcglasgow, nkmbuddy - hope you are holding up on your 2ww xx 

Sarahella - your DH sounds great for reassuring you - my DH doesnt really know how to react when i'm down and feeling like crying (dont think he really understands how i feel) xx


----------



## hevaroo

evening all  i'm not very good at keeping up with everyone and doing personals, so good luck to everyone having iui within the next few days and to everyone testing soon. i shall be  for some BFP's to give me hope that iui can work for when we start again.

*mustbemummy*- its nice to hear from you, i've been wondering how you are! glad you had a nice break. 

afm- as we've had 3 BFN's now we have an appointment to see the consultant on the 30th may, i am going to tell him that we are no longer happy there and want them to refer us to another clinic. (one with a bigger choice of donors, hopefully better sperm counts and higher success rates). I hope they'll understand that we just need to do what'll be best for us to give us the best chance.

*sarahella and missm*- I am hoping to be referred to care in notts for the rest of our funded tx, i've read good things about them, would you recommend them? and also do you have any idea of how long it may be until we get an appointment or start treatment? would be grateful of any info.

in the mean time, whilst waiting to start tx again, we are planning our wedding! something positive to look forward to. we've been together nearly 11 years and engaged for 4 so its about time really! hoping to book it for the 21st sept this year, shouldnt take long to plan as i only want a small wedding and a nice meal. cant afford anything too expensive as we need to start saving in case we have to start paying for tx!


----------



## Sarahella

Hi hevaroo

Care at notts  are great we chose thm as they had the best success rates. I'm with dr maha shes lively and the nurses there are me too (easpecoally Karen).

Let me know how you get on.
Sarah x


----------



## hevaroo

thanks sarahella, i will feel so much more positive if we can go to notts. their success rates are higher for iui and more than double for IVF than at the LRI. We're going to a patient info evening there on the 6th june then hoping not to wait too long to get started! x


----------



## hevaroo

with regard to my earlier post- sorry missm i meant mrsm at care notts! read an earlier post wrong!


----------



## Sarahella

Hevaroo forgot to answer the question on apt time. We had to wait 3 weeks for consultation then agreed to start iui when AF arrived which was 10days after consultation. So pretty quick. (ps just re read my post and meant dr maha is lovely not lively! It's way past my bedtime! 

Dreamer - I'm very lucky my dh is reassuring he's so logical which is probably why we work so well together. He's not totally perfect though as he has been so engrossed in some tv programme for the last 2 nights that he hasnt even reminded me to do my injection I just went in the dining room and did it, came back into the lounge and he still hadn't noticed then I asked him the time (I do my injections between 9-9.30pm) and he said 9.35pm still oblivious until I said - I've done my injection by the way thanks for reminding me! His face dropped a mile and off he went to get me a fresh decaf tea. Bless him men are on a totally different planet. Remember if you're feeling down or need to offload we are all here. 

Sarah x


----------



## hevaroo

thanks again sarahella- that sounds very promising! we'll be slightly different to you as we're using donor sperm but i've read on their website that they have a good bank so there hopefully shouldn't be a wait for that. thanks so much for the info   xx


----------



## Sarahella

Heveroo - you're very welcome 

Sarah x


----------



## suz74

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing ok !

good luck to all having treatment this week and those in 2WW     

sorry Im rubbish at keeping up with everyone this thread moves v fast lol 

Everyone growing Follies sending positive vibes to make them grrooowwww ((())))

My injections are going fine  DH does them every night and he has been fab! he now thinks he is a doctor! pmsl    my first scan is tomorrow at 8.30am !!   hoping its all going to plan  

Im also at Care Nottingham under Dr Mhah (spelt wrong ) lol  - the nurses are all so lovely too! I moved to this clinic after being at QMC where there was no donor sperm left for us and I must say I feel so much better with this clinic ! 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## nkmbuddy

Suz74 good luck today hope the scan goes well. 
Hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## jellybean257

8 days to testing !!! Going in really quick now. Keep ur fingers crossed !!

Hope ur all well   xxx


----------



## Pixies

It's started to go really slowly now 9dpo  
How are you girls all doing on the 2ww? Jellybean you are half way there!

I have so much work to do, really have to force myself. These are the times when I do wish I had a place of work that is not at home. Find it hard not to get distracted. I just want to curl up and watch Friends when Fiby gets pr with ivf... back to work  

xx


----------



## nkmbuddy

Jellybean so jealous ;-) you must be excited to reach tour testing day! Pixie same with Sunday is almost here!  

12 days and counting for me. I'm on an emotionally roller coaster. I try sooooo hard to not think about it but can't - it's in every thought. Trying to stay +!!!!  I have had major cramps today I hope that's not a bad sign


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi every1

wow this moves fast...

smc sorry to hear u'r first was cancelled, My 1st was too estrogen level was too low alothough I had a perfect folli so left clinic in the morning skipping that I was on the instem rd till the afternoon phone call with bad news...but on the positive 2nd time round they got the dose right and noww in 2ww so think positive it will happen next cycle.

missm am with GRI also staff are really nice and intem is so quick like kerry says u wait in starbucks longer lol and it's alot like a smear test. fingers crossed you get bfp

suz/saraella hope they folli's grow for u but not too many x

hope every1 else going for scans are doing ok

jules/pixie/kerry how u's doing? think am going into   mode keep looking up websites are early pregnacy signs lol not long too go now thou and due bk @ clinic on tue for blood test but do u think I could do a test on sunday? do u think it would be accurate or should I be more paitent and wait til tue?


----------



## Kerry C

Sorry no personals at the min as I'm not doing so well as stabbing is hurting and getting a lot of growing pains so had the hot water bottle x also I'm so emotional I was crying at holby city last night !!!!! Crying about Charlie not having a good time at all xx

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## hevaroo

kerry -    hope you'll feel better soon x


----------



## Anrol

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been on here for ages. Since my first IUI cycle was abandoned in fact. I didn't want to spread negative vibes, but I realised that it's just another part of the journey...........This thread really keep my spiruts up.

Wow lot's of people on 2WW. I'm keeping everything crossed for lot's of positive outcomes.

*Sarah* Have you got meds for next cycle? For some reason AF always visits me approx 8-12 days before every bank holiday! My fc have already advised me that it's not worth starting another cycle to have it abandoned if my scans fall over the bank holiday. Gutted to say the least.    I feel like my whole life is on hold at the moment. One month i'm desperate for AF to arrive and the next praying for AF to be late. Can't seem to win!!!

Funny though, either early or late will do this month .............as long as my days don't fall over the bank holiday

Double dose of the GonalF for me next cycle tho and i'm going to try the water bottle idea. Although I'm not sure I can stretch to the pineapple core. Emotionally so much better on GonalF than the Clomid, I turned into an emotional monster on the Clomid. Just for one day until I managed to pull myself together. DH is squeamish over the injections so have pretty much mastered them now. After the first time it's practically easy.

*Kerry*, if the injections are hurting you could buy some tattoo gel? it numbs your skin for a little while to take the sting out for you? Also on VERY close ispection of the needle when one of my injections hurt I noticed a slant on the end. Now i'm very carefull to hold it at the right slant or it hurts a lot. And it bruised.

Fingers crossed for lots of  this month. xxxxxx


----------



## jellybean257

Feel better soon Kerry c


----------



## janey751975

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you're all doing ok. 

I am still keeping up with the thread even though I have nothing to report myself. My first natural cycle was abandoned due to no follies and thin lining. 

Next AF I will be started on Gonal F injections, so the end of this month. 

Good luck to all on 2ww!! 

Big hugs to Kerry   x


----------



## nkmbuddy

The things we do - just ate pineapple core. Hoping it's the magic a girl needs cuz it's gross! Does anyone else know what you should do in your two ww wait? Was wondering about milk?


----------



## jellybean257

Pineapple  

Should i b noticing any  symptoms yet ? Can't remember from my first pregnancy 

starting to doubt that the iui has worked  

One week too otd 

hope ur all well. Keeping my fingers crossed for u all xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies, hope you're all ok!

*Pixies* & *Jules* thinking of you both, sending loads and loads of luck & babydust your way for sunday! xx

*Suz,* how was your scan? Hope those follies are growing nicely for you!

*Kerry * hope you're feeling better soon hun  When is your next scan etc?

*Janey* I'm also on the Gonal F injections, they are fine once you get used to them! I seem to have found a certain spot where it just doesn't hurt! Hope you can start your next cycle soon!

*Jellybean* I hope that those 8 days go quickly for you & that there's good news at the end of them! Keep positive hun.

*Anrol* lovely to see u back! The IUI journey is just as difficult as IVF im sure. It's such an emotional rollercoaster. Like you, I didn't like the Clomid at all and I'm finding the Gonal F much better! Fingers crossed that the bank holiday doesn't effect you this time!

*Hevaroo* I would highly recommend Care at Nottingham. The nurses are all absolutely lovely. I initially didn't take to my doctor straight away because she gave me some wrong information - but I have the feeling she is new, so have forgiven her! Do you live close to Nottingham?

*Sarahella* good luck with your scan tomorrow! Funnily enough I will also be at Care tomorrow, but not until 9am so will probably miss you. Hope those follies are growing nicely.

*Nkmbuddy* hope the dreaded 2ww is going ok for you  Oh and pineapple core....yuck!!

*Shellmcglasgow* best of luck with your test next week (or sunday if decide to!) Let us know!

*Natty* glad you're restarting soon now that your donnor sperm has arrived!

*MissM* hope that the IUI went well today & that you're putting your feet up for the afternoon! I know that they say you can carry on as normal, but alittle bit of resting won't do any harm!! 

*Dreamer* & *Smc81* when will you be cycling again?

*Mustbemummy* hope you're doing ok, please come back soon!!

*Incywincy* best of luck with your cycle, you know what they say....'new house, new baby!' 

*Loopy* & *RachandSuz* hope you're ok & your first pregnancy scans go well!!

So sorry if i've missed anyone! AFM, well....Day 21 today & I went to Care this morning absolutely convinced that all 5 of my 11mm follicles had grown too big (because i'd woken up with tummy cramps) and I thought they'd be cancelling my cycle. Anyway, one of them has grown to 15.5mm! And then there's one at 12mm & two at 11mm. So i'm back again tomorrow & hopefully, hopefully will FINALLY be ready for IUI. I'm still not completely out of the woods yet, i've been warned that if there's more than 3 over 14mm then it will still be cancelled. So i'm just sitting tight and praying that we actually make it to basting!! This journey is bloody tough!!

x x x x


----------



## suz74

Hi all wow Mrs M! how do you remember everyone!   Im rubbish lol  ...hope everyone is doing ok esp those in 2ww must be so frustrating sending lots of baby dust!!   

My scan went well  follies growing nicely for where Im at in my cycle - she did say we just have to be careful not to get more than three big ones because then it may cause a cancellation in treatment ...hope that does not happen - she said I had lots of little tiny ones two biggish ones and a 3rd which was much smaller than the two so .....  -anyway just had my phone call to say I have to carry on my injections tonight and tomorow and then booked in for scan again on Saturday morning ....   

Good luck everyone look forward to lots of postive updates this weekend  xx


----------



## hevaroo

mrsm- i live in leicester so care is only about a half hour drive for us. we're currently at the fertility clinic at the leicester royal infirmary, i've never felt confident there because of sperm counts and our compromise on donor. looking at success rates care seem so much better. we have an appointment with our consultant on the 30th may, going to get him to refer us to notts. x


----------



## hilly35

Hi Ladies,

wonder can I join? I had my 2nd IUI on Tuesday (OTD 29th)- 2 follies this time - 1 21mm and the other at least 17mm which is good news. I only had one the last time in Feb. It really brought a smile to me face seeing the two BFP's at the start of the thread. It seem such a good vibe. I Hope everyone is doing OK on their treatments and/or 2ww's. I have vowed to try and stay calmer this time round - my first BFN was so devastating - I suppose I felt that now I finally had treatment that would solve the problem rather than embracing it as the start of another journey to get to where I want to. Feeling a little more in control of this cycle. Also doing acupuncture which I have found really helps and has definitely improved my cycle in between treatments. Anyway ladies just checking in to wish you all the best on your treatments. Fingers crossed for more BFP's x


----------



## jellybean257

Ive noticed pineapple mentioned a few times. Is this something i should be eating 

xxx


----------



## Dreamer1

Evening ladies xx

WOW *MrsM* very impressive that you have thought of nearly everyone on the thread  Glad your scan went well xx

Welcome *Hilly35*. Hope your 2ww is going ok - there's quite a few girls on here now in the same situation  lot's of BFP's coming up this month 

*Kerry* - hope you feeling better today  xx i certainly have down days and not even on TX yet xx

*Suz* - glad the scan went well sounds very promising??

I've read that using a hot water bottle can encourage follicle growth but should you use it if you've got the risk of too many growing

Hope all you lovely ladies on your 2ww are holding up - not long now *Jules/Pixies * xx

Sending love &  to everyone xx

AFM - i'm counting down the days for my next AF which should be around 6th June - hoping it doesnt come over Bank Holiday couldnt cope with being told to put off for another month!! xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

evening

welcome hilly am in 2ww also and like u I thought when I started treatment it would just happen, so I was also shattered when 1st cycle was abandoned but now I am just glad am getting the chance and   that this 2nd one will happen.

mrs.m thats great news and   that the other follis don't catch up and u'll geto basting 

suz good news for u too hopefully you'll get to basting too   

afm counting down the days think am gonna wait till tue for offical clinic test my DP wants me to wait as he thinks if I do a test on sun and get a neg on it I'll just be a an emotional wreak and the blood test will be 100% result...bout the pineapple what does it help to do? I eat it anyway but just curious?

shell


----------



## Pixies

hi girls

sorry I have been away, reason is I'm really upset and negative and DH wants me to take a break. Just having a really rough time. I'm convinced I'll get a BFN again, not sure acupuncture actually helped or did more damage   

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww! xx

sorry for being negative I'll go away


----------



## Sarahella

Evening ladies

Kerry & pixies - hope you're feeling better soon . Feeling down is a natural process in all this. Be kind to yourself. Sending you some  

Welcome hilly hope your 2ww goes quickly and to you other 2ww ladies  

Mrs m - great news on follies growing I may see you tomorrow morning if I'm still there when you are please come and say hi.   there's quite a few of us on here from care nottslets hope we all get BFP's and make cares results go through the roof!  

Hevaroo - if you want to try an get into care sooner if you look on cares website you can refer yourself rather than wait for your consultant apt on 30th to dO it. I got my go to do referral letter. Might save some time if you wan to get started ASAP.  

Jules - how are you?  

Hi to everyone else hope you're all well sending all of you lots of   and   

AFM - cd8 scan tomorrow at 8am to see how my follies are so fx for 1-2 decent sized ones.

Sarah x


----------



## hevaroo

sarahella- i did see that you can refer yourself but i wasn't sure if i could as we're on the nhs and not private? i'll look into it, thanks  

pixies- hope you feel better soon, i know its sooooo hard to feel positive at all isn't it? especially when you've had bfn's before. i've felt so negative about the last 2 cycles after my 1st bfn, i felt like i knew it hadn't worked as soon as i'd had the iui! and whats worse is i was right! i'm hoping moving to a new clinic with better success rates will give me the positivity i need!   

goodluck to everyone, hoping for some bfps very soon!


----------



## nkmbuddy

Pixies keep  + u r almost there! It's going to happen for you. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok today. To the ladies testing this weekend good luck I have fingers crossed we see lots of BFP. 

AFM - I'm just trying to relax and stay + I have been experiencing alot of tightness in my stomach so nor sure if that is my AF or nerves or an egg planting. I get it now it's hard to not assume the worst... I'm only on day 5 out of 14 so lots of waiting to go!!!! I wish someone would come up with a test sooner hahaha!!!!

Have a fabulous Friday everyone!


----------



## Jules13

Hilly! Welcome back. I've been asking afteR you on other threads so its good to hear you're doing welll. Hope the acupuncture works, iits super relaxing isn't it! Good luck with your cycle. 
Jules x


----------



## suz74

Heveroo - I am NHS with Care Clinic ...I was referred from Queens Medical Centre - its very quick and easy to do and Care respond v quickly  good luck xxx

Pixie - HUGS its so hard to remain positive I know ...but Im sure things will work out for you -   

Dreamer 1 - Yes ive heard about the hot water bottle but I think im going to wait until Tomorrows scan and see where im at then  dont want too many to grow ....but thank you and good luck for the AF coming before the bank holiday got my fingers crossed for you  xx

To everyone Testing this weekend GOOD LUCK!!!   praying like crazy for you all  

  for all the follies growing  

Speak over the weekend xx


----------



## hilly35

Hey Jules, its nice to be back. I took myself away as it was all a bit dark (so Pixie I completely understand your negativity) but am back and I genuinely feel more upbeat (well today at least!!). I do really think the acupuncture helps and I am the biggest cynic when it comes to anything like that. So I still have my cyst on my ovary but I am forcing them to deal with it if this round fails. If I can get that removed on the NHS then I plan to go private thereafter and move to IVF. So I kind of feel in a weird way way less pressure on this cycle as its a stepping stone to getting everything sorted. I know you are on the waiting list for next year - what is your plan. Is this your final IUI round? Fingers crossed 4th time is the charm for you. Sarah good luck with your follies this am - fingers crossed for right amount, right size! 

Good luck to everyone else - I just feel a good vibe about this cycle for us ladies - there will be more BFP's


----------



## hevaroo

morning ladies   
suz- thanks for the info, sounds very promising, its just annoying that we're having to wait so long to see our consultant! we were going to have to wait about 4 weeks for an appointment but luckily they had a cancellation, still got another 2 weeks though! its sounds as though care notts would be a very good choice, everyone highly recommends them. i've not read many good comments about the clinic we're at now. 

hope everyone is coping well with the 2ww and waiting for tx, hoping to be joining you again soon! its actually been nice to have a break, and i now have something positive to focus on! we've booked our wedding for the 21st september! yay


----------



## hilly35

Welcome Ellie, not long now for you. Wishing you all the best of luck with your treatment. x


----------



## EllieBrighton

hello, I'm having my first IUI using a sperm donor next month (week of the 11th june I think) for first child.

Very very excited and nervous!!!

Doing it at the agora clinic in hove. Anyone else similar?

Ellie xxx


----------



## Kerry C

Welcome back Hilly missed ya xxx glad you are in a better place xx 

Pixies - I'm thinking positive for you hunny try not to give up yet xx

Ellie - big welcome xx

Havaroo - big congrats and the 21st sept will be here in no time xxx

Jules - how are you feeling ? xx 

Hello everyone else not mentioned xx 

AFM stabbing still hurting but hey will be worth it xx and I got 50 cupcakes to do this weekend for mates christening  

Here is a little dance for you all xx


----------



## suz74

Hevaroo - Wow that is a long time  - I referred myself ! I phoned Care first to enquire about them taking NHS which they said they did and then all I had to do was phone the Queens Medical and ask them to refer all my notes to Care .....I enquired on the 4th October 2011 to Care and I got all the forms to start with them etc by the end of October ....I would most certainly phone Care if I were you and see what they advise you to do  xx


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls ..........

Just wanted to wish everyone testing this week GOOD LUCK !!!!

6 days left for me to testing !!

Thinking of u all 

loads of love and hugs
xxxx


----------



## Sarahella

Evening ladies
Hope you're all ok. Hope the 2ww ladies time is going fast for you.
Hope your follies are growing to the  ladies Going for scans.
Hope all you other ladies waiting for tx to start don't have to and you get a natural BFP!

Just a quick one I  Had my cd8 scan today only 1 follie which was 15.5mm my lining was 8.9 so have to got back tomorrow at 8am for another scan so prob have iui on Monday.

Sorry for no personals am in a crazy rush tonight.

Sending you all lots of    and  

Sarah x


----------



## MissM

Hi, just a wee update, IUI went very well yesterday, no problems, and now on the 2ww!!      
MrsM.. I should have checked out names on threads when signing up!! Hope they follies are growing nicely.
Hevaroo - congrats on the wedding!! The time will fly by. It was the happiest time of my life, enjoy every minute    
Sarah - I only had one follie.. it was 15mm on Monday & had IUI yesterday. Good luck!!
Jellybean - lots and lots of luck!!!!    
NKM - I'm 4 days behind you! Trying to do same and it's killing me already! Organised lots of time out with friends and family to try and keep mind off it but it's impossible!!

Hi to everyone else, lots of love & luck xxxx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

morning girls

hope everyone going for early scans today get good growth and maybe some instem on monday fingers crossed for you.

got 4 days left to wait now and really can't think of nothing else...lol help! 

how u other 2ww going? 

shell


----------



## nkmbuddy

wishing everyone luck!!!!!

Suz74 - Scan on Monday  

Sarahella - Scan on Monday 21st  

Shellmc- testing on the 21st  

Kerry C - Testing on the 24th  

Jellybean257 - testing on the 24th  

Me (nkm) - Testing on the 28th  

Hilly35 - Testing on the 29th


----------



## hilly35

thanks for updating - dates right for me. Good luck everyone who is testing soon and good luck to those waiting on scans x


----------



## Kerry C

Morning ladies 

I'm only day 7 I'm going fir my scan Monday to check how things are growing xx 

Good idea each week for scans !!  as so much going on sending me.  lol xxx

Xx


----------



## nkmbuddy

Oops sorry I got your dates mixed up Kerry - wishing you tons of luck with the scan


----------



## Kerry C

Hey wish I was hehehe


----------



## Sharry

Hi nkmbuddy

I have only added people to the front page if they have asked to be added, as not everybody likes/wants to be added  

Sharry xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

Good luck to all those of you on the 2ww or testing tomorrow.  

Sarahella, i didn't see any sign of you at Care otherwise i'd have come and said hello! Hope that follie has grown and good luck for IUI monday if that's when it's going ahead.

AFM, cycle cancelled   I have too many follicles at my scan this morning..... a 19mm, a 15.5mm, x2 at 13.5mm & apparantly my oestrogen levels are high, which indicates that those follies are very likely to all contain good eggs. I'm gutted   This cycle has just been so long, it's day 23 today and it's took forever to get to this point. I've been to the clinic x5 times this week, had bloods and scans everytime & then with the daily injections, trying to discretly swap my shifts round at work etc, I just feel so emotionally exhausted. The doctor has told me to trigger with Ovitrelle tonight to ensure that we get rid of all the follies and bring on a period so that I can start again. They've told us to have protected intercourse. My question to you ladies is, would it be totally stupid if we didn't have protected intercourse and took the risk?! What would you ladies do in this situation?

x x x x


----------



## Kerry C

Orrrr mrsm sending you lots of hugs hunny xxxxx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

aww mrs.m so hard when so much time effort and emoition has gone into, I wouldn't risk it myself I know multiple births is already a chance and for me if I went for it and got any BNP from it I would be desestated to lose one at the end really because of any complications. I would be very tempted though hope u's come a decision that works for u guys.

shell


----------



## Jules13

Mrsm I'm so sorry to hear that. As I said in a previous thread or post, I had five big follies with my first cycle and it was also abandoned. We were told not to have intercourse because if the risk of a multiple pregnancy but we decided to try anyway cos I didn't actually think all five would fertilise. I was hoping that at least one, two or even three would but unfortunately I ended up with a bfn. 

I'm not telling you that u should try cos its a personal choice and something you've been told to avoid but I was so desperate I just felt that I had to try. I know how frustrating it is to have an abandoned cycle so massive hugs to you.  XX


----------



## hilly35

Mrsm so sorry to hear the cycle has been cancelled. Heartbreaking to get so far and have that happen. I haven't been in the same position but I know I would be tempted too. Do what you feel is right.


----------



## Sarahella

Mrsm - so sorry your cycle got cancelled. It's a tough decision re trying naturally that only you and dh can make. When will you start tx again do you have to have a month off? It would've been nice to say hello at care yesterday. I was there again this morning and that's only twice for mme so i can imagine what a nightmar it must've been for you to got so many times for scans. 
Take care of yourself  

Sarah x


----------



## Sarahella

Sorry forgot to post some important information for all you ladies using the hot water bottle. I spoke to my nurse today about using the hot water bottle and she said its probably NOT a good idea as it should be our bodies controlling the temperature. In the lab all the equipment for tx is set at 36-37.5 degrees so she doesn't recommend the hot water bottle at all. I was in shock as I've practically got mine strapped to my stomach all the time. 

AFM
Had my scan again this morning and have a lead follicle that 18.5 so have done my Ovitrelle trigger shot tonight and go on Monday at 12 for iui! Fingers crossed (and legs after iui) that it works this time. 

Hope all you ladies are ok.

Sarah x


----------



## jellybean257

Loads of hugs Mrs M xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

good luck and fingers legs everything crossed for u Sarahella  

good luck every1 testing today   

2 sleeps and then test time for me


----------



## Jules13

Game over  

BFN for me. That's me came to the end of my iui journey. Was really hoping it would be third time lucky but I guess it wasn't meant to be 

Good luck to pixies and anyone else testing today. Xx


----------



## Jules13

Sharry you can add my bfn to the page one list 

Hopefully it'll be the last one you need to add x


----------



## hilly35

So sorry to hear that jules, I thought it was your time.   good luck as you move to your ivf journey, I am not far behind you and will be looking out for you


----------



## Kerry C

Orrrr jules sending you big hugs xx 

When can u start tx next (ivf) ?? Xx


----------



## Dreamer1

Sending  to *Jules and MrsM * xx was really keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP  xx

*MrsM* - i'm sure it is very tempting to have intercourse and i'm not sure what i would do until i was in your situation. Sending you lots of love xx

*Jules* - Good luck with your IVF journey - hopefully this is the the TX that wil work for you 

*Kerry, Suz, * - Good luck for your scan tomorrow xx

*Sarahella* - Good luck for your insemination tomorrow - keep everything crossed xx

*Pixies, Shellmcglasgow* - Keeping fingers crossed for BFP 

Good luck to all those testing later in the week xx


----------



## Pixies

We have a BFP!! Still keep crying, just can't believe it! 

Jules I'm so so sorry hun, and wishing you best of luck with IVF.    

Mrsm oh really sorry your cycle got cancelled    

Sarahella fingers crossed for you for tomorrow   

Kerry good luck for Monday with the scan! It will be your turn this time   

AFM want to thank for your huge support I would never have been able to do it without you. Will keep you posted and pray for you xxx


----------



## Dreamer1

Pixies - Massive congratulations - so pleased for you xx     xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

omg pixie am crying with you that is so good so so happy for you guys  

aw jules big big   hopefully ivf will be the tx for u guys.

shell x


----------



## Mrs.M

Jules, i am so so sorry   Hope you & hubby are ok. When will you start IVF? The statistics are so much better & i'm sure you'll get your BFP. Big hugs x x x 

Pixies! OMG, I am absolutely over the moon for you! You must be ecstatic! And now you don't have to travel for anymore treatment. Wishing you a very healthy & happy pregnancy. Please keep in touch xxx

Shellmcglasgow, hopefully it will be good news for you too hun  

Sarahella, very best of luck for your IUI tomorrow. Make sure you take it easy and let your hubby wait on you hand & foot afterwards!   Hope it's a quick 2ww for you  

Kerry, Dreamer, Jellybean, Hilly & all the ladies mentioned above, thank you so much for your kind words   We've decided to take the risk and try the natural way   This might be completely irresponsible & I know all too well the risks involved with multiple pregnancies (I'm a midwife) but my gut instinct is telling me to go for it anyway. The 2 smaller follies are only 13.5mm & i'm sure they won't be mature enough. We'll see anyway, i'm leaving it upto fate.

Best wishes to everyone, & loads of babydust xxxx And extra big hugs for Jules xxxx


----------



## janey751975

Congratulations Pixies, gives us all hope.

xx


----------



## hilly35

Pixies so so pleased for you. It's so wonderful to see a bfp from iui. I bet you haven't even taken it in yet


----------



## smc81

Hi Ladies

*Pixie* great news, so pleased for you,   

*Jules* so sorry to hear your news, here's hoping that IVF is the answer. got my fingers crossed for you 

AFM waiting for AF so I can re-start IUI. I'm taking advabntage of these next couple of weeks to have some fun! Got a wedding in Portsmouth next weekend in an old Navy ship, with lots of navy men  

Sarah xx


----------



## Kerry C

Big congrats pixie another bfp whop whoo xxxx


----------



## jellybean257

Massive congrats pixie !!!!!


----------



## hevaroo

so sorry jules and mrsm   it'll happen for us one day  

congrats pixies   thats fab news! i bet you're so happy you wont have to travel anymore for tx! good luck for a healthy and happy 9 months. 

good luck for everyone testing soon! keeping my fingers crossed for you all! x


----------



## Sarahella

Jules- so sorry you got a BFN I really hope IVF is successful for you. Keep in touch won't you.  


Pixies - well done you sending you a massive              I'm so so happy for you. I hope you have a very healthy and happy pregnancy  

Thanks for The good luck wishes for me from all you ladies. I will def take your advice and get dh to be my butler for at least 24hours after IUI.

Sending lots of    to you all.

Sarah x


----------



## Anrol

*Pixies* what amazing news! I'm so pleased for you. You've been so positive to the rest of us on here and kept us going, and your still doing it by getting your bfp!

AMF - waiting for AF to start next IUI so maybe buddies with you* amc81* although my fc will cancel if day 8 or 10 fall over the long bank holidays.

Can anyone tell me please if their next AF was delayed after first IUI on GonalF?

Fingers crossed for some more BFP'S

Sending you all massive  xxxxx


----------



## Kerry C

Morning anrol I'm on That and mine was on time xx 

Just on way to clinic for scan let's hope we have some little follies  

Hello to all that are scanning are in waiting on 2ww are well and will catch up with everyone later xx


----------



## Kerry C

Just had a scan and got one at 11 and the other at 18  xx just goes to show same meds but diffrent outcon me as had 3 juicy ones last time x


----------



## Jules13

Morning everyone. Thanks for all the messages. Yesterday was awful and now that I'm out of tears I'm feeling slightly better. Just looking forward now to ivf. we're not due to be top of the NHS waiting list until xmas so we've decided to go for a private shot ASAP. My amh was last tested almost a year ago and it was low at 4.2 so I'm worried about it being too low by the time we wait for the NHS to give us our shot at it. 

pixies, I'm soooo happy for u. you truely deserve it. Thankfully you can put ur feet up now without needing to do any more travelling. I really wish I was joining you on this new exciting adventure but hopefully I won't be far behind you. Wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy! look after that precious cargo! XX


----------



## Jules13

Kerry its strange that clinics can give us same meds cycle after cycle and ur body can react so differently with every time! have they gave u a date of iui? The min my follies are over 17 my clinic do it the nxt day! 

Anrol, I've been on gonalF with all my cycles and on the first one my af was 5 days late then with the others it was always on time. Although I'm still wating on it and it was due yesterday. Don't think you can ever tell with all this fertiliy malarky!


----------



## silverbird2

Will catch up shortly, but just posting to say that following a great CD9 scan last Monday, I had my cycle abandoned on Wednesday because there were 9 follies, 4 of which would definitely release eggs.    On the exact same drugs as last cycle ... absolutely gutted doesn't even cut it.

I am now half-way through our funded cycles and we have yet to experience a full, complete cycle with a potential for pregnancy (the first 2 were shot as my lining crashed too soon).

Anyway, will be back soon and will catch up.

Love to all x


----------



## hilly35

I know, I swear my body reacts differently each time with the meds - you just cant predict anything. My hospital wont let me trigger until there is at least one follie at 18mm - different rules everywhere. Kerry hope your 11 one takes on a spurt of growth to give you the best chance this cycle. Jules have you decided on which clinic you will go to? I have just started research myself as I will definitely go private after this round and I am terrified of making the wrong choice! Honest to god there is just so much to stress over at each step of this journey  Whilst I know I am still on my 2ww and bizarrely I am really calm about this I just dont feel like it has happened this month. No twinges no nothing - no sore boobs. I feel completely normal, I am not saying I am out of the game and I have everything crossed I just dont feel the stress that I did the first time round. Maybe that's because we have already decided we will move to IVF after this - who knows. Anyway sorry for whittering on, best of luck to everyone on their 2 ww's and Kerry good luck with your cycle.


----------



## hilly35

Oh Silverbird - so sorry - there's me whittering on and you have to go through another abandones cycle. That is so unfair. Take care of yourself whilst you get through this. Really sorry. x


----------



## suz74

Morning Ladies hope everyone is ok ...

Jules so sorry big hugs   xx

Pixie - CONGRATULATIONS   so chuffed for you gives us all hope too xx

Sarahella - good luck today keeping evrthing crossed for you 

Sorry if Ive forgotten anyone   but good luck to all scanning and 2ww this week!!

AFM...3rd Scan today got 2 follies one at 8.9 and one 15  this is the one they will be monitoring - they will ring me at lunch to tell me next step - I think it will be another day or two of monitoring - they said they will either let me ovulate naturally or trigger so will know more later -im quite calm and relaxed now I know I havent got loads of egss 

Good luck evryone!


----------



## Kerry C

Hi All,

Suz- great news on ya little follies mine are a little bigger so they may tell me to trigger tonight.   

Hilly- I hope so to (that it grows) will find out at 2.30 if I'm going to trigger tonight.   

Jules - where are you looking at going and whats the waiting time for private ?? xx  

silverbird2-if its cancelled don't you still get your full entitlement I.e my 1st was cancelled on day 3 first time round and I'm still getting 3 cycles I'm on my 2nd now ? x   

mrs.m- when does your 2ww start then ? Now    

xx sending to all     xx


----------



## silverbird2

Kerry - no.  We were told it counts as a funded cycle


----------



## hilly35

Silverbird - same for me. I find that absolutely pants that they still count it as one go. Totally unfair


----------



## silverbird2

I have actually written to them today to ask if they'd let us just pay for the 2 scans and the drugs I used this cycle, as it seems so unfair when the vast majority of the funds for each cycle are spent on the IUI procedure itself and the donor sperm, both of which of course were never used.  I don't expect a positive response, but it's worth a shot!


----------



## suz74

Wow that is so unfair Silverbird!! It just does not make sense that they class that as a full cycle of treatment! what a waste - I hope you get some answers hun


----------



## Jules13

Silverbird, I'm shocked to hear that too. That's extemely unfair and I don't understand how hospitaals can vary so much. Mine don't count as a cycle if its abandoned and I can't understand how they can count that as one of your cycles. My heart goes out to you. Definitely seek answers from them!


----------



## Jules13

Hilly and Kerry u were both asking about my private ivf. Well, I decided on a clinic called GCRM in Glasgow. I researched a few Scottish hospitals stats and the one that came out on top was them. They even are above the uk average with sucessful treatments. My first app with them is on Monday. They'll do an amh test on me plus scan and test dh semen. We've to go back for a followup app 1st wk in June for results and to let us know what tx would suit us. Then we go back for a final consultation to discuss costs and get paperwork done. Then I imagine ill start next af. 

My wait for the NHS isn't til xmas so I feel I have to do this one (and we've decided only one) private shot at it. If it fails then ill get my 2 funded ivfs xmas/next year and if they don't work then its over for us. I'm still gonna keep peeking in on you lot though cos I'm hoping you'll all have good news soon! XX


----------



## Love2BaMum

Massive congratulations Pixies!!! I bet you're over the moon   I still can't believe I'm pregnant and I'm 6 weeks today.

Jules13 so sorry it was a BFN hun but so glad to hear that you've got a plan in place and are moving forward. I really hope the 1st IVF works for you   x


----------



## Jules13

Thanks loopy. Can't believe you're 6wks already! Have you had any early scans yet or got any dates yet for them? X


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Jules I have my first scan a week today on 28th May so a bit nervous and excited 
Having a bit of a rubbish day in work with my boss he's being horrible as usual so god help when the time comes that I have to tell him I'm pregnant!!   

I'm sure you'll get there hun with treatment you'll stand a much better chance with IVF x


----------



## suz74

Kerry C - Ohhhh yeah your follie is a bit bigger than mine  hope you get to trigger tonite!! 

My clinic called me at 2pm got another scan on Wednesday! have to take my menopur as normal tonight and tomoz (75ml) ...I think Wednesday will be the day they decide whether to trigger


----------



## hilly35

Jules thanks for that info. I have managed to get a place on an open day in a clinic not too far from me on Saturday. I couldn't believe it as the last time I looked all the open days were booked up until August. I think its a sign!!!! (umm I think everything is a sign!) so I am looking forward to just getting some info and taking it from there. Do you feel a bit more in control now you are going private. In a bizarre way I feel that as we will be paying for it it will be tailored to us and give us the best chance. The place I am going to on Saturday does a much milder form of IVF and I think I may try that for my first try assuming this is the best approach. Who knows. I am so ahead of myself - I am still on my 2WW for Gods sake!!!!  

Loopy I remember you from an earlier board - massive congrats on your BFP. So exciting - and 6 weeks already, fab news. 

Kerry Suz continued good luck with the follies.


----------



## Kerry C

Update !!! 

Trigger - 20.20 Tonight

IUI - 10.20 Wednesday 

XXXX


----------



## hilly35

Ooohh Kerry thats brilliant - good luck and try and stay relaxed!!!!!!


----------



## hevaroo

silverbird- i'm so sorry your cycle got cancelled   i cant understand your clinic counting an abandoned cycle as one of your funded goes, i had a cycle cancelled and it wasn't counted. i'd look into that, it doesn't seem right! i had 3 scans that cycle as well, but i had paid for my prescription.

loopy- good to hear from you, times flies, 6 weeks already!!   good luck with your scan next week. 

good luck with the iui kerry  

lots of  ,   and   to everyone xx


----------



## Kerry C

Jules13 said:


> Hilly and Kerry u were both asking about my private ivf. Well, I decided on a clinic called GCRM in Glasgow. I researched a few Scottish hospitals stats and the one that came out on top was them. They even are above the uk average with sucessful treatments. My first app with them is on Monday. They'll do an amh test on me plus scan and test dh semen. We've to go back for a followup app 1st wk in June for results and to let us know what tx would suit us. Then we go back for a final consultation to discuss costs and get paperwork done. Then I imagine ill start next af.
> 
> My wait for the NHS isn't til xmas so I feel I have to do this one (and we've decided only one) private shot at it. If it fails then ill get my 2 funded ivfs xmas/next year and if they don't work then its over for us. I'm still gonna keep peeking in on you lot though cos I'm hoping you'll all have good news soon! XX


Jules my friend did not want to wait on the NHS so she went private and she was told that if she did go private she would not qualify to go back on NHS !! might want to check this out with your area hun xxx


----------



## hevaroo

jules, i think kerryc is right, i've heard that before. i suppose to qualify for nhs you have to be childless, if you go private and get a bfp then you'll no longer be childless so wont get funding. it depends on how many children you want really, how much you can afford and how long you want to wait!


----------



## suz74

Fab news Kerry!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Sarahella

Hi all

Silver bird- sorry to hear your news  
KerryC- good luck for wednesday  
Mrsm- fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted  
Suz- hope those follies grow so you can have your iui this week. 
Jules- wishing you lots of luck with ivf  
loopy - 6 weeks has gone really fast. I hope you Enjoy telling your boss. When I tod mine I was pregnant with my daughter he looked like he was going to pass out! Hope your scan goes well next week  

Hi to all you other ladies I hope you are all ok.

Quick update from me -

Had iui today all went well. I'm now on My 3ww!  Have been taking it easy this afternoon. Looking forward to my dinner being made and watching all the soaps tonight! Back to work tomorrow and have Got a busy week and weekend. Going to try and plan the final 2weeks so I'm busy as this part is the hardest. I'm def going to stay off google over analysing symptoms!

Sarah x


----------



## Kerry C

hevaroo said:


> jules, i think kerryc is right, i've heard that before. i suppose to qualify for nhs you have to be childless, if you go private and get a bfp then you'll no longer be childless so wont get funding. it depends on how many children you want really, how much you can afford and how long you want to wait!


My friend had no kids and went to docs they had all test and got ref to sheff ACU this was only a couple of years ago the waiting list was 18 mth so they opted to go private as they had funds, they was told that once they started TX they would Lois all NHS funding and they ended up paying 4k out and had icsi they had that 4 times and still no BFP so they adopted x

Its a horried system xx


----------



## hilly35

Really stupid question but how will they know jules is doing private treatment whilst waiting for a funded cycle. Someone else told me the same thing re the nhs on another board so its sounds very common. Would they know when you come back to them because of something in your system?? Sorry I know that sounds daft.


----------



## jellybean257

Hi ladies !!

Hows everyone coping on their 2ww ? Thursday cant come quick enough although not feeling to confident that the iui has worked.

*Silvebird* really sorry to hear your news 
*KerryC* good luck for Wednesday !!!!!  
*MrsM* keeping everything crossed for you !!   

Hi to everyone else and good luck to everyone !!!!


----------



## shellmcglasgow

evening all

silverbird: sorry u got cancelled it really sucks when that happens and defo pull them up about u'r funding by what every1 is saying they seem to be at it a bit.

kerry good luck for wed hope u get BFP  

sarahella good luck hope it goes quick and how come it's 3ww? 

suz hope they follies grow a wee bit more so u can get iui  

jellybean just a few days to go   u get BFP 

afm test day tommorrow very nervious and not been sleeping great worrying bout it! if it's bad then got another 2 trys so just gotta keep the chin up and hopefully get good news  
shell


----------



## sandra74

Hi ladies do you mind if I join you?
I was originally in the IVF May/June group but my tx got changed to IUI due to the low response, which I had on Saturday 19th May 
Would love the company during the 2ww as well as to hear how you all are doing
I've not actually told anyone about the tx, only my parents and siblings who obviously can't relate.
Looking forward to knowing you all better and sending you all lots of


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Sandra welcome.  

Which clinic are you at ? X x


----------



## Sarahella

Welcome sandra74 - hope your 2ww goes quickly for you.

Shell- I am on a high dose of menopur and had my iui on cd11 (exactly the same day as my last iui) I have 29 day cycles so my AF would arrive around 9th June but my clinic has told me to test 21days from today. I really wish it was a 2 ww but unfortunately for me it's 3! Hope you get a BFP tomorrow  

Sarah x


----------



## Jules13

Kerry, hevaroo + hilly...

I've checked out the situation re losing your funded ivf cycles if u go private and its true in some areas. Some clinics take your name off the wating list if you go private first and some deduct a funded cycle from you. Its different in Scotland though. I've talked to my GP, private hospital and hns hospital and they've all confirmed that if I go private before my NHS cycles it'll all be fine and the only way my name will be removed from the list is if I become pregnant which I think is fair as it gives some other childless couple my place. If private ivf doesn't work then I'm still entitled to my funded cycles. I'd strongly recommend anyone doing this checking first as every area seems to do it differently. 

Good luck for wed kerrry! Xx


----------



## hilly35

Jules that is fab news. I am pretty sure I will lose my one nhs funded cycle by going private, but I am resigned to that. I can't face the year plus wait. But fabulous for you, Scotland is clearly the place to be! Best of luck


----------



## Kerry C

That's great news Jules I'm so pleased for you xx


----------



## jellybean257

Hi Sandra !!!


----------



## Jules13

Sarahella I just notice you had ur iui today, I don't know how I managed to miss your post earlier!?  Hope your 3ww passes quickly. Try not to count down the days, it'll drive u nuts!

Welcome Sandra  you've moved from ivf to iui and I'm just about to do the opposite! Will prob bug you for ivf advice once I get started 

Also good luck shell for tomorrow. Ill have everything crossed for you! Would be nice to see another bfp on the thread. Do u feel any different? 

One nore thing... Loopy did u have any spotting/implantation bleeding or nothing at alll?

XX


----------



## hevaroo

jules- that's great then just in case your private go doesn't work, although fingers crossed it will    

shell- good luck, hope you get your bfp! 

sandra- welcome   good luck with your 2ww! 

sarahella- that's great that your now on the 3ww!!, that must be torture, although going by my last 3 months i'd never make a 3ww, af always arrives before the end of my 2ww! good luck  

lots of    to everyone


----------



## nkmbuddy

Hi 

I hope everyone is feeling ok. Shellac good luck today!!!  Pixie AMAZING news!!!! 


I have been out of the loop for a few days as finding this waiting SOOO painful/depressing. Don't think it worked as have had cramps the entire time and don'tfeel a bit different. We are self funding as the NHS thinks I'm too old (3 so we are trying to decide do we do another round or IVF. 

Anyway enough negative stuff from me I hope everyone is keeping upbeat and ++++++


----------



## Kerry C

Hiya nkmbuddy
Please don't feel negative as its not over till the fat lady sings so they say   

sending you       

xxxxx

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## suz74

Hi all hope everyone is doing well!

Nbuddy dont give up that hope yet !! fingers crossed for you and remain as positive as you can    

Hey Kerry  not long now bet today is dragging for you!!   

AFM  im waiting patiently for this 4th scan!! praying   my follie has grown enough for trigger !! tbo im feeling a little down and worried today about it all ....what if it has not grown enough ?? what if I ovulate naturally before I can trigger ?? to be this close and then have it all cancelled would be awful   im trying to remain positive though but just keep having this niggling doubt - silly me I need a slap lol  

Good luck everyone !! xxxx


----------



## Anrol

Hi Everyone,

Still waiting on AF to find out if my next cycle of IUI will have to wait another month (due to bank holidays) but I'm very happy with the information that NICEis looking to increase the IVF fertility treatment age to <43. Woop Woop Woop!!! good news for all those of us out there that are getting on a bit. Especially those of us who didn't meet that special person until they were towards the later time on the biological clock.

I see that there are lots of worried people out there, and I completely understand. My DH has a saying "what's for you won't go by you" and when i'm at a low ebb I try to think of it, it helps me anyways.

*Silverbird* I read your post with interest. My last cycle was abandoned. From what I understand if they "abandon" a cycle it doesn't count as a full cycle but if they "cancel" it does. It seems such a small difference but it makes a huge difference. Good luck querying it!

Sending out lots of  and  x


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

Anrol, i love your hubby's saying. I'm a big believer in fate. I hope you miss those damn bank holidays and get your IUI underway!

Sarahella, glad to hear that the IUI went well. Fingers tightly crossed for a BFP in 3 weeks time!

Suz, hope that follie is nice and big for you. The whole thing is such a worry, I just wish we could see what was happening inside our bodies!

Nkmbuddy, keep positive hun.  

Shellmcglasgow, loads of luck for tomorrow hun xx

Jules, glad to hear that you're ok and sounding upbeat about IVF. I've got a really good feeling for you  Make sure you don't forget to keep us updated!

Jellybean how are you? Any signs?! xxx

Pixies, hope you're ok. Has it sunk in yet?

Kerry, very best of luck for your IUI!!

Silverbird, really sorry about your news. I know exactly how you feel hun, it's so frustrating  

AFM, well we're kind of in an unofficial 2ww after deciding to take the risk & try the natural way   My doctor phoned me this morning to let me know that our cancelled cycle doesn't count as 1 of our 3 funded IUIs, so that's good because now we have more tries. She also said that I can start my next cycle as soon as AF arrives (I had to have a 'month off' last time!) So i'm feeling much better. Not to mention the fact that my hubby has booked a surprise trip to New York for my birthday, we go on friday!! He told me last night, after I got over the initial excitement I then started to panick that I only have afew days to shop & pack! I think abit of time away is just what we need!

Hope everyone is well! xxxx


----------



## suz74

Hey Mrsm  I think I would have done the same thing in your situ so keeping evrthing crossed for you   - and good news that you still have all your cycles 

Enjoy your fabulous break away wow what a lovely weekend you will have  xx


----------



## hilly35

Mrs M - I would have given it a shot in your shoes too, and if it hasnt worked at least you can start your next treatment soon. have a great time in NY - if you get a chance book a trip to the statue of liberty as they reopened the visits to the crown last year. The most amazing view - we booked it on line before we went. Have fun.


----------



## shellmcglasgow

evening all

well sorry girls but I got BFN   so back to drawing board for me next date I can start again will be 18 june as got a weeks hol in June and really need the break to recharge the batteries.

but don't be down hearted coz our Pixie and loopy got BFP this month so hopefully there will be more  

shell


----------



## nkmbuddy

Shellmc I'm so sorry Hun sending you tons of hugs


----------



## jellybean257

Hey everyone !!

*MrsM* have very tender breasts at the minute but honestly think its my AF coming  will just have to wait until Thursday !! How are you ??

Hope everyone else is keeping well xxxx


----------



## Kerry C

Shell sending you big hugs xxxx


----------



## Sarahella

Shell- so sorry   roll on 18th june 
Mrs m - fingers crossed for you and enjoy NYC  
KerryC- how are you?  
Nkmbuddy- keeping everything crossed for you  

Hi to everyone else    


AFM- nothing to report just feel a little bloated but that could be the chips I had a lunch! Did have a salad for dinner so don't feel so guilty 



Sarah x


----------



## Kerry C

Hiya Sarah, I'm better thanks had some bad news my best mates fur-baby has had to be put down today she was 13 white boxer and its exactly 6 weeks to the date and the time since my fur baby charlie passed so brought it all back.   

Really nervous about IUI as we said the 1st was a practice run now on the 2nd its a bit more daunting x 

I had a subway for lunch and salad for tea so dint feel so guilty xx 

Great news on the trip MrsM have a fab time just what u need xx I just said to Dp mrs M got a trip to NY !! He said u got 20 quid !! Hehehe xx

Hi to everyone xx 


Hi to every


----------



## Pixies

Shell so sorry hun, please keep positive it will work.   

Suz I know it's really stressful, I was constantly worried about ovulating too soon. So convinced in fact I didn't even want to go along. Try and relax a bit if you can  

Mrs have a wonderful time, you deserve a brake Hun  

Sarahella nkmbuddy and Sarah good luck fingers crossed    
I don't understand why some clinics make you wait 3 weeks. Clearly they never had to do it 

Kerry best of luck for your cycle   

AFM still peeing on sticks how sad. More waiting and worrying at this end too. Hope I can keep my little bean and it's all ok, have to wait 2 weeks for an early scan.   

Xx


----------



## sandra74

Hi ladies! Thank you so much for your warm welcome!  

Jules I'm happy to help re IVF, fire away! 

nkmbuddy sorry to hear you're down. Not long to go! Sending you lots of positive vibes    

Kerry we got the same OTD yet I had my IUI on the 19th! Just realised I got a 2.5ww, arrrrrghhhh!!!! 

Suz good luck with your scan tomorrow and hope you get the go ahead for the trigger!  

Anrol hope AF turns up soon so you can start your treatment soon!  

MrsM Sorry that your cycle got cancelled. Looks like you'll be busy on your 2ww!!!!! What to pack? As little as possible so you can bring back loads of new stuff!!!!!! 

Shell    a break sounds like a good plan. So sorry  

Pixies so happy for your BFP!  

Big hugs to everyone!!!!    

AFM I was really worried that I had ovulated before the set date for IUI. We were told to refrain from sex 3-4 days before the IUI but we cheated and BDed 2 days before just in case I had ovulated. Been quite busy to think about the 2.5ww, never thought I'd say this but I'm dreading the weekend! 

Sweet dreams ladies!


----------



## MissM

Hello ladies, 

Delighted to see a BFP on here!! And sad to read the BFN's and cancelled cycles. What a journey this is   

Just a quick update on 2WW... almost a week down already, going fine, been keeping really busy, still sniffing away and using progesterone supps.. but feeling not a jot different.
Only had 1 big follie so I'm not banking on this working as the odds are against us as it is, however I'm not being negative.. just realistic! There's a little hope, as they say it only takes 1   


Good luck to all the girls testing soon        

Love & luck to everyone xxx


----------



## suz74

Morning ladies .....hope everyone is well good luck to all having scans and treatment today - Kerry good luck on the IUI!! 

Shell -so sorry   big big hugs   

Had scan this morning my follie is 16.5 so needs to grow a little more - they have shown me how to trigger ready and are ringing me at lunch time but think I will prob have to go in tomorrow again as its getting close! 

I feel a little emotional about it all today   

Anway Best of luck to evryone!!


----------



## nkmbuddy

Thanks everyone for the post - this site is so amazing. It's nice to explain to women how you feel (happy/frustrated/scared) and everyone just gets it. I'm still a bit depressed made the mistake of going online to see 2 wk daily logs from people who got a BFP. Outside of daily small cramps I don't feel any different  I just dint think this time worked. Think we will try one more round of iui and then move to IVF.


----------



## Slanna

Good morning, ladies .

I think this site is great, as it means a lot to discuss and read news from those on the same journey!  So much useful information and support.   for all! 

Been ttc for 2 years. I had my firts iui done last Saturday and on 2ww now. I do not feel much different from usual and sincerely hope for better. Though it is emotional time.  Trying to be busy not to think of how I fell and going to France at the end of 2ww for a short break. Should help in waiting 

The best of luck abd baby dust to all! 


SLt


----------



## suz74

Well clinic has rang and its all systems go!!!!!    

I have to have my last menopur injection tonight 

Trigger tomorrow night at 8pm

IUI SATURDAY 11.30am!!!  IM soooo excited!!!   please god let this happen   

positive thoughts for everyone!!!! xxxx


----------



## janey751975

Suz! xxx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi all

suz thats fanstastic  news so glad those follies behaved and getting to iui good luck    

slanna welcome I am so glad I found this site really gives me hope and really hoping for a positive    

nkbud really hoping u get a BFP tomorrow it's been a long wait    

and sending     to everyone else on 2ww or scanning 

afm just enjoying this sunshine and counting down to 18 June to jump back on the rollercoaster  

shell


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls.........

How's everyone keeping ?
Suz........fantastic news !! Hope all goes well xx

Afm 2ww over tomorrow.....hospital at 7.30 in the morning although not expecting good results.
Will let u know tomorrow xxxx

good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## sandra74

Jellybean   for you BFP tomorrow!   Hope you manage to get a good night's rest. Did you test at home or did you resist temptation?

Suz so happy you finally got the green light!  

AFM not having a good day. My sister in law keeps sending me ultrasounds of her son. She's due in August and I am happy for her. BUT there are days when I have to fake the cheerfulness and the effort involved in pretending that everything is fine is absolutely exhausting. I'm tired of pretending to be happy when all I want to do is scream!!!!!!! Could really do with a drink right now! Sorry for whining so much


----------



## sandra74

PS Sharry could you please add me to the list at the front? Had my IUI on 19th May and my OTD is 6th June
Thanks!


----------



## jellybean257

sandra74 said:


> Jellybean  for you BFP tomorrow!  Hope you manage to get a good night's rest. Did you test at home or did you resist temptation?
> 
> Suz so happy you finally got the green light!
> 
> AFM not having a good day. My sister in law keeps sending me ultrasounds of her son. She's due in August and I am happy for her. BUT there are days when I have to fake the cheerfulness and the effort involved in pretending that everything is fine is absolutely exhausting. I'm tired of pretending to be happy when all I want to do is scream!!!!!!! Could really do with a drink right now! Sorry for whining so much


Hey Sandra !!

Managed to resist temptation on the pee stick lol !!

I know how you feel anoutyour sister in law... mine is due any day now and i also have a cousin who is pregnant. Its just so hard sometimes  but we*WILL* get there !!

As for a drink....i would _love_ one lol and a smoke !!!!!!! Im off the smokes almost 3 years but would love one at the minute lol !! Dont apologise for whining !! We all know what its like and it would drive you  xx

Anyway, hope all is going ok for you,
Talk soon xxxx


----------



## MissM

Sandra, i feel EXACTLY the same today. Had 2 close friends just tell me their good news and saying how great it would be if my iui worked. Have now somehow managed to convince myself that it hasn't worked. Failing miserably to stay positive  
sorry for the negativity girls, fair to say having an off day.


----------



## jellybean257

*MissM* i think we all must be having an off day lol !!!

It really is so so hard to be positive all the time  but i suppose we have to !!!

I just wish i had tomorrow over as i think im gonna get a BFN so just wanna get back to trying the treatment !!


----------



## nkmbuddy

Jellybean say ++++ good luck


----------



## MissM

Jellybean, lots and lots of luck!!! Will be thinking of you.

Nkm, looks like we're testing within days of each other! Hope your getting on ok x


----------



## nkmbuddy

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is enjoying our fantasic weather and it's keeping them busy during all this waiting we do  

Jellybean thinking of you today  

AFM - my girlfriend told me last night to just try a home pregnancy test this morning so I did  got a BFN! Hoping it was way to early I meant to test on Monday (2  Bit depressing though to see the negative sign  
But then with all this cramping not surprised. AF must be coming soon.


----------



## jellybean257

Just as i thought girls BFN !! 

Gonna take a wee break for a month. Looking forward to a glass of wine !!

Good luck everyone !!! Xxxx


----------



## sandra74

Jellybean


----------



## Kerry C

Morning ladies sorry dint post yesterday after IUI only I had a really bad time,  they could not get the thing into my cervix so they were messing about and it really hurt ! Which in turn I had bad cramps after :-( but hey if it works ..... Oh and DP is walking round with a massive head he did 7 million last time but a wopping 17 this time but only 1 follie but only takes 1 so fingers crossed xx 

Sorry to hear the BFN's ladies but please don't loose hope sending u both hugs xxx 

Sharry could you add me to the first page IUI yesterday testing 6th xx

Sandra were testing so will be good to have a 2ww buddy xx

Suz great news xx 

Sending best wishes to all sorry only short I'm on way to work and on mobile xx will catch up later xx


----------



## hilly35

girls really sorry to heat the BFN's. Kerry i had the same problem this time with the speculum - OMG what was that about. Luckily the pain didnt last long and as you say we'll do anything for this. NKM there are so many stories of BFN changing on OTD. Hang in there. AFM, i am 99.99% convinced AF will be with me by lunch time. Why is it even though you know its coming when it actually arrives its like you havent mentally prepared for it. As much as I am giving myself a stern talking to that I am not to crumble when it arrives I just know i will


----------



## suz74

Morning ladies

Jellybean so sorry hun     xxx  

Shell enjoy the sunshine the 18th June will be here in a flash  xx

NKBud keep hopeful sending big hugs   

Sandra74 Good luck   I know how hard it is when everyone around you seems to be pregnant   I went thru a v dark patch early this year where I could not even walk on the same side of a path where there was a pregnant women ......its tough but its normal to feel like that  

Kerry - sorry you had a bit of pain with your IUI   but heres   you get the best result!!  xx

Hilly - Good luck with Testing  

Mrs M Good luck with testing  

AFM Trigger shot tonight 8pm and then just waiting for Saturday lol  

Enjoy the sunshine girls and have great weekends xx

Sorry if I forgot anyone but good luck to all! xxx


----------



## nkmbuddy

Jellybean I'm sooooo sorry!!!  

Ladies I hear you my sister in law just had a baby and my best friend. Happy for both but kicking rocks at the same time! I stood outside Mama & Papas store for 1/2 before I could enter to purchase a gift for their baby. Left with tears in my eyes! 

Our time will come though! We just have to keep


----------



## Anrol

*Sandra74*
and all you guys that have a family who are pregnant I really feel for you. Last year I concieved after ttc for 5 years and lost the baby a couple of weeks later. I hadn't told many people as I was waiting on my first scan. Then the most awful thing happened and our baby was gone. The following day my brother called to say that he and his wife were having their second baby. It very nearly sent me over the edge. Two weeks later my friend called to give me her good news, she was due on the same day as I had been. I really thought that my heart would break at that time and it took me ages to get over it. But I have another chance with the IUI and then the IVF and any chance is better than no chance. Is having a positive attitude going to give me a better chance? I don't know but I'm willing to give it a go, no matter how hard it is some days. Chin up ladies, and get on here and have a good old moan. It helps!
*Jellybean*
It's so hard, but get trollied it'll make you feel a lot better! (until the following morning anyway!)

It's so hard to mention everyone but just being a part of this thread helps me a lot to realise all of these feelings are normal.

Although I've had my first IUI abandoned and now AF has not arrived 30 days later.......normal is 24 days. Def not BFP but I'm wondering if this has happened to anyone else?

 and


----------



## Kerry C

Hiya arnol how do u know its not a BFP ??  Xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi Kerry,

Sorry to disappoint but IUI abandoned, hubby has been working away and i've done 4 tests "just in case!!!" LOL.  First time in a long while I've been desperate for AF to arrive.


----------



## Kerry C

Some people just don't show on pee stick hun if still nothing in a couple of days call ur clinic and ask for bloods xx


----------



## sandra74

You ladies are the best! Thanks for being so understanding and so encouraging and letting me feel normal with my madness!!!   I really really appreciate your kind words    

Jellybean so sorry that this cycle didn’t work out    I think you really deserve a nice cocktail in the sunshine!  

Kerry, hey buddy!  Hope you’re feeling less sore! 

Hilly I really hope AF hasn’t shown up! How are you feeling?

Suz enjoy your drug free day tomorrow!

Nkm don’t be disheartened with the pee stick, it’s still early days! 

Anrol it’s so ironic that we spend years fearing that AF will turn up and when we finally need it, she takes her bloody time!!! 

AFM I am feeling more like my normal self today! Weekend is nearly here and really looking forward to a lie in! Much love and   to all!!!!


----------



## Sarahella

Hi ladies,

Jellybean - so sorry you got a bfn. Enjoy your break and wine and good luck for your next cycle  
Kerry- hope you're feeling ok today sorry you had a bad time with iui fingers crossed now for you  
Nkmbuddy - don't give up test again on Monday  

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - nothing much to report just working and keeping busy not having much time to enjo this lovely weather. I'm not on the progesterone pessaries this time and feel so much better.

Sending you all lots of   

Sarah x


----------



## Kerry C

Wish I could get away with em.     
Lol
Xx


----------



## Dreamer1

Hey ladies

Sorry to hear about the BFN's - i cant imagine how that feels when you've gone through so much   

Good luck Suz for your IUI - not long now 

Good luck to all those on their 2 / 3 ww. 

Hope everything going ok Pixies - bet your still on cloud nine!! xx

Welcome all newbies - hope you finding this thread helpful. 

AFM - still anxious for my AF - hoping it doesnt come early though because i dont think i could handle it being delayed another month because of Bank holiday xx 

Sending everyone best wishes and   xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

evening girls

sorry to hear abou BFN and a wee wine or too helps hic ....lol 

omg Kerry sounds like u had a right time of it hope u'r feeling better 

anrol feel so bad or u having to go through that and having many family pregnacies around u   but as u say this thread gives us all hope and inspiration good luck on your iui journey  

sending every1 some      keep u'r chins up girls our time will come

shell


----------



## shellmcglasgow

Quote from: TammyWynet on Today at 11:01

Dear all, 
Yesterday I had my IUI treatment and I thought everything went very well. Good vibes and feeling very positive. However the doctor told me that my cervix bled because of the speculum. When I got home I saw a bit of brownish slime. Nothing more. But this morning when I went to the toilet I saw a piece of bloodyslime in the pot. This concerns me a bit. I know my egg is still safely tugged away in my tube but still. I used progesterone capsules yesterday and today but I have stopped putting them in. Maybe it irritates the cervix in a time it needs to heal.
Did anyone experience this and what did you do? Is my chance on success gone out the window? I am confused and definitely very unsure about it. 

Thanks for your replies!




girls has any1 experience the above?


----------



## Kerry C

They had trouble getting in mine hence all the pain :-( but non of that sorry xx


----------



## JessieMay

Hi Everyone

Not been on for a while but AF arrived late yesterday, so have rang hospital to get things started, starting to take the chlomid on Sat, however they are without a consultant until 18th June so they aren't going to be able to do the insemination!!  They want me to still take the tablets and go in for scans to track everything but then just send us home to do it "the old fashioned way", if we don't want to do this we can wait another month and do it properly then but need to feel like i'm doing something in the meantime, dh is quite down now because why would this work when we need help for his little swimmers, so trying to stay positive 

Sorry to hear the bfns      keep your spirits up

Congratulations on the bfps    great news x

Jess x


----------



## Kerry C

Afternoon Ladies wow what a sunny few days !! 

Jess- If it was me I would be inclined to wait but that's just me, hope you are keeping well xx 

Shell - I have not experienced this sorry xx How are you ? I'm still feeling tender  

Dreamer - Hope your AF is staying away xx 

Sarah - How come your not on the pessaries this time ? 

Nkmbuddy- Any news ?

Sandra- How are you buddy lol I just feel bloated and still very tender and I'm just having twinges thats all xx how about you ?? x

ANROL- How are you doing ? 

Suz-Good Luck tomorrow sweaty xx

Jelly- Are you ok ? xx 

MissM- how is your 2ww going ? xx

Slanna - how are you feeling on your 2ww hunny xx

Hilly - how you doing ? xx

Mrs M - How are you ? xx 

Hello to everyone else not mentioned personally there is just so much going on at the min xx 

AFM- Getting twinges still feeling very tender but apart from all that I'm feeling positive (for now) lol xx


----------



## Slanna

Dear ladies! 

What a weather! I hope you would enjoy the sunny days and have a good time over weekend! 

Kerry C, sorry to hear you are still feeling tender - I had the same problem of nurse not being able to get into cervix so been seen by two! doctors one after another... it took me about 2,5 days to recover. Keep positive! 

Jess, good luck even if they consultant is not there to help! Just give your DH enough steaks or seafood and celery for dinners(in case he is not vegetarian of course) You never know what would work.


Suz - Good luck for tomorrow!   for you! 

Shell, I had spotting for two and a half days but no more, have not heard anything similar either - sorry can't help.

I keep feeling little pains here and there in my tummy, mainly just below the belleybutton and around left ovary - I wonder if it is good, bad or normall? It is a known feeling to me as I keep getting those little cramps every other month or so but doctors have never found what can cause it. It makes me feel a bit down  but I try to keep chin up. But the weather is great and it is Friday!!! 

Hello and    to all not mentioned - my DH  waiting me to join him at the allotment so I need to run.

Best of luck to all, baby dust is in the air for you.


----------



## suz74

evening ladies hope all ok ....what fab weather we having! .....hope all in 2 ww are hanging in there ...kerry hope u not so sore now ((())) wll catch up with u all tomorrow after insemination ...i hav just bathed and now all snuggled in bed for early niite ....excited for tomoz !! D love to all and prayers for evry one xxx


----------



## Sarahella

*Suz* - good luck today hope iui goes well  

*KerryC* - How are you feeling now?  when is you OTD?
re pessaries - I insisted that I had them on my first iui as when I asked the consultant she said I didn't need them as my lining was "perfect". So I asked if it would do me any harm to have them and she said no. We opted not to have them this time as they made me feel terrible plus gave me lots of pregnancy symptoms so screwed my head up as I was symptom spotting 24/7 and then when AF arrived had the AF from hell with large blood clots (the nurse did warn me this could happen with the pessaries) and emotionally a mess (as although like I guess all of us do when ttc) part of me had told myself it won't work first time I had all the symptoms that it was going to. I'm normally very level headed but not so much so on my first iui!! 

Wow that was long winded sorry for the essay! 

Missm, sandra, slanna and nkm- how are you doing on the dreaded wait? When is your OTD?
Hilly - any news. Really hope AF doesn't arrive  
Shell - how are you? 
Jess - hope making your decision isn't too stressful 
jelly, Arnold & dreamer - how are you? 

If I've missed anyone I'm so sorry this thread is crazy busy. If I have missed you then I hope you're well and coping with this crazy iui journey and hope AF stays away, scans go well and we all get a BFP very very soon   

AFM - I'm going needing to go to the loo quite a lot (even had to go in the middle of the night) and have woke up today with tender (.)(.). I'm still keeping busy had my dd dance show last night and again tonight and have family over to support her plus got a family coming to view our house this morning at 9am hence why I'm up so early cleaning like a woman possessed while everyone else is in bed still.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend in this lovely weather 

Sarah x


----------



## Slanna

Sarahella said:


> re pessaries - I insisted that I had them on my first iui as when I asked the consultant she said I didn't need them as my lining was "perfect". So I asked if it would do me any harm to have them and she said no.


Sarah - it is reassuring to read that I am not the only one like this... Me too insisted on pessaries and now I wish I did not. Anyway - one week almost down, one more to go. My OTD is on the 2nd of June. Will be in France on a short holiday then - looking forward to the break to keep my mind off searching for symptoms 

Best of luck to all!

SL 
xx


----------



## Kerry C

Suz good luck today xxx


----------



## hilly35

Still no af for me but just sense it's just about to arrive with a vengance  just been to a lovely acupuncture session so feeling pretty darn chilled. I love my acupuncture. I also have an appt at an ivf clinic today to get some info so that if I get another bfn next week I have a cunning plan lined up! I have never taken pessaries either and always wondered whether I should but sounds like they make the 2 Ww even worse. Doc has never mentioned them to me. Good luck today suz hope it all goes well. Sarah hope the cleaning is going well! Tough to clean in this weather. Good luck to everyone else hope you are all enjoying the sunshine x


----------



## Sarahella

Slanna - enjoy you holiday in France and not long mow till OTD fingers for a BFP for you   

Hilly - got my fingers crossed for you to. You sound like me with planning it's always. Ice to have a back up but hopefully you won't need it!  

Suz - hope the iui went ok just looked at the time and I guess you're sat in the treatment room with dh so sending you some   .

Sarah x


----------



## sandra74

Hi ladies
Hope you're all having a relaxing weekend! 

*Suz* thinking of you today and hope your IUI went well

*Dreamer1* hope you enjoy the weekend without the presence of AF!

*Sarah* I hear you! I'm very thirsty and constantly going to pee at all hours of the night and day! But I've heard water is good so I keep drinking and pretending it's a mojito! I feel guilty that while you were cleaning I was still sleeping! Hope you're having a great time now!

*Shell* sending you much love. You're right we gotta be positive and think that our time will come. Sorry I can't help re: the bleeding, that hasn't happened to me

*Jessie* hope you've decided to what to do this cycle. I understand your concerns but I would say go for it! The clomid will increase your chances and at least you're trying something this month! In my case, we were supposed to do ICSI because of my DH's abnormal sperm and when they changed it to IUI I was soooo down and didn't see there was any point (we were adviced that IUI wouldn't work for us). But trying something still increases our chances rather than just BDing the old fashioned way. Hope this makes sense!

*Kerry* hey buddy! So it looks like we're the only ones using pessaries? I have to use it 3x a day and 1 week in don't have any noticeable side effects. It's very icky but I feel fine. Boobs are a little bit sore but nothing more. The only irritating this is that I have to get up every day at 5am! Hope you begin to feel better soon!

*Hilly* I love acupuncture too! It's a great way to chill out!!! Keep your chin up, not long till your OTD!

*Slana* hope you have a lovely time in France, it sounds like a distraction from the 2ww!

To everyone else hope you're enjoying the weekend   

AFM I'm getting ready to meet up with my girlfriends for a late lunch today. Looking forward to the distraction! I've not told any of my friends or in-laws about our journey and it's great not having to talk about it when I don't want to! Going to have to think of a good excuse not to drink while they are all enjoying their cocktails!!!!!


----------



## shellmcglasgow

evening all

it was another girl asking about the bleeding I've never had it either but thought I'd ask u guys are really good with info. 

saraella, I was on pesseries and I really thought I was BFP but I wasn't I didn't realise it was the god awful wee buggers that caused it...lol well at the same time the clinic tell u to do something and I just go with it.

sandra, yeah am ok getting over BFN was @ girls party last night and had a laugh but at the same time came across a girl who really wanted to slap as kept telling me what I shoud do to get pregnant...lol she has no clue 

hope every1 having scans today or even iui is doing ok? and remember girls it only takes 1 

shell


----------



## nkmbuddy

Hi Everyone hope you are having a lovely weekend.   

Suz I hope your scan/IUI went well today. 

I hope everyone else in their 2 weeks is doing ok. 

AFM - I"m going nuts with this waiting... ha-ha (no shock there we all are)!! Trying to keep busy in this fabulous weather.  2 more nights until I can test for real. I wont "lie" I have been testing every morning. I know you are not meant to but I couldn't help myself. I of course have got a BFN each time. I guess I'm hoping to see a slightly fated plus sign...but sadly have not. My friend who is doing IVF says its way to early that I'm wasting money - I think I'm trying to prepare myself for BFN. 

Have a great weekend ladies!!!!


----------



## Dreamer1

Good Morning ladies - another gorgeous day!!

*Suz * - hope the IUI went ok for you - Good luck on the 2 ww 

*Shell * - hope you enjoying the sunshine and making the most of the break before the 18th June 

*Jessie* - have you decided what you going to do!?! i think i would be tempted to try it too just so i knew i was doing something. if you dont mind me asking do you get funded treatment? if so is this classed as one funded cycle - if so i would be inclined to wait given your DH circumstances.

*Kerry* - how you feeling hunny? first week wait nearly over -  for your BFP

*Hilly * - any sign of your AF yet? xx

*Slana*,*MissM*,*Sarah*,*Sandra* hope the 2ww going ok for you all 

*MrsM* - hope the unofficial 2ww is going ok - I'm sure New York has helped keep your mind off things 

*nkm* - stay positive chick - one more day till OTD and as they say it aint over till the fat lady (AF) sings!!! 

Sorry for anyone i've missed - but sending you all  &  

AFM - AF holding off for now!! just need it to stay away till Thursday and i think i'll be ok for missing the Bank Holiday hold up! Been trying to keep busy - went for a 20 mile bike ride with DH on Friday but fell off - feel very battered and bruised now  Had a wedding party to go to so didnt look attractive with bloody knees and scrapes all over my legs.

Enjoy the sunshine ladies xx xx


----------



## suz74

hi ladiez hope all is good ....gosh its hot!!.....iui went great yesterday!! So now its in the lap of the gods .....my otd is 16 june!!! So like sarah im in 3ww!! Gonna drrrraaag lol .....hope evryone in two ww are takin it easy ...will catch up properly with evryones progress tomoz ) xxxx


----------



## nkmbuddy

quick question - why do some people go into the 2 week wait and others have a 3 week wait? Just curious.....


----------



## suz74

must admit it confuses me too ...its perhaps different for different clinics?? Hops someone enlightens us lol ))) xx


----------



## MissM

Lol... i was wondering that too about 2-3 ww? No idea.. someone enlighten us!!
Finding the pessary subject interesting.. I too am taking them (yuk!) but as ShellyMc says when the nurses tell you to take them your trusting that they're doing the right thing for you and you take them! I was told my lining was 'perfect' so not sure why I've to take them if this is the case. I do think they give you pregnancy symptoms but deep down I'm sure I'm not pregnant. If this IUI doesn't work I'm going to ask not to have to take them as it's impossible to read what your body is telling you which sure spoils the 2ww.
ShellyMc - sorry for the BFN, are you going on to another iui? 
Suz - lots of luck!! 
5 days to go... I broke and got a hpt yesterday while shopping with hubby.. Think I'll wait until Friday morning before appointment before doing it.. I don't 'feel' pregnant, so already looking ahead to round 2 just in case. I'm still on the nasal spray so think I just start the menopur injections again so shouldn't be long before 2nd iui. Here's hoping I don't have to     
Sorry for not listing everyone but love and luck to everyone waiting/injecting/sniffing/ scanning and here's hoping for some BFP girls!     
xxx


----------



## sandra74

Nkm   for you and your BFP tomorrow  

MissM don't lose the faith just yet, there are so many cases of women who have no symptoms and do get pregnant! Hope you're able to wait until your OTD to do your hpt. Only 5 days to go!  

Dreamer sorry about your sore legs! Hope you enjoyed the wedding party! Hurray that the   hasn't shown up yet! 

Hope you are all having a lovely and relaxing weekend! 

AFM my wait is 2.5ww I had my IUI 8 days ago and I've still got another 10 days to go until my OTD. I will DEFINITELY cave in and do a HPT! 
Sending you lots of


----------



## hilly35

Hi ladies always wondered about the different number of days we all have to wait too. I guess it's the hospital. I suppose it's the same the way some of us have to have a month break between tx (grrrrrrrr) and others can do it back to back. Nkm best of luck tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Afm still no af but I am 100% convinced it hasn't worked. Can't explain why I just have a sense. But I am ok about it as I know my next step. (plan plan plan I'm  ) now I don't know whether I would rather af arrive before Tuesday am or test if it's going to be negative. I am officially driving myself doolally!! Hope everyone is more sane today!!


----------



## shellmcglasgow

Sarahella said:


> Welcome sandra74 - hope your 2ww goes quickly for you.
> 
> Shell- I am on a high dose of menopur and had my iui on cd11 (exactly the same day as my last iui) I have 29 day cycles so my AF would arrive around 9th June but my clinic has told me to test 21days from today. I really wish it was a 2 ww but unfortunately for me it's 3! Hope you get a BFP tomorrow
> 
> Sarah x


hi all reason above for 3ww
hope every1 has been enjoying the weather am loving it can't believe how nice it is. wishing every1 luck for the new week eginning and hope we get some BFP and follies growing.

afm - phoned clinic on Fri to get booked in for 18 June but can't start til 2 July due to annual leave never been put off before so really bummed out as u can imagine but looing on the plus side gonna work my butt off in gym and get real trim give us the best chance I can for the next cycle.


----------



## sandra74

Shell that sounds like a great plan! I quit the gym for this cycle and it's been 31 days since I last did any exercise and I'm missing it sooooo much. If this cycle doesn't work I'm going straight back to exercising. I'm hoping for another shot at ICSI in July when I've got my summer holidays, all these hospital trips during the school term is way too stressful!!!
Nkm good luck for today!!!!  
Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Kerry C

Good morning ladies xx 

Good luck nkmbuddy xxx 

I'm still having the cramps and very bloated but putting down to the gel  :-( how u doing Sandra my cycle buddy ?? Xx


----------



## suz74

Morning all good luck NKM!!!     praying for you today 

Hope everyone is doing well in 2ww/3www xxx


----------



## nkmbuddy

Well I got a BFN this morning so now I'm just waiting for my AF to arrive.  A bit of an emotional mess today but  I have to keep my chin up and figure out plan B. 

Wishing everyone else testing this week lots and lots of luck! We need to see more BFP - we r due for one!!!!


----------



## hilly35

Oh NKM I am so sorry. Do you have to take a break for your next cycle or can you get straight back to TX. THinking of you


----------



## Kerry C

So sorry hunny sending you lots of xx     xx


----------



## suz74

Oh hun so sorry


----------



## nkmbuddy

Thanks Ladies  

Hard to know what to do next....... We are self funding and IUI "only" cost 700 a go..... We are trying to figure out if we try one more time or go for IVF at 4,000. We don't have deep pockets so its all very scary!!!!!  

Too boot I fall in the "old" category as I head towards 39 -  part of me thinks if I try IVF they can look at the quality of my eggs. There doesn't appear to be anything wrong with me so they don't understand why I can't get pregnant! The whole process is SOOOO FRUSTRATING - as we all know so well    I'm really on the fence and with AF probably hitting me this evening tomorrow morning I only have a few hours/day to decide. A bit of pressure so may have to wait to do something next month! 

ANYWAY - that is all so depressing - here is hoping the rest of the team on here have fabulous news to pick this board up hahahaha!!!!


----------



## MissM

Aw so sorry nkm.. big hugs   x x x


----------



## Slanna

nkmbuddy, so sorry to hear about your BFN.   and   to you. It is even more frustrating when all seems fine with you. Let's hope it will work one day!

Suz, great to hear your IUI went well and I think the length of wait depends much on what type of hormones you were taking and how much  to get there...

AFM, I had a wonderful weekend but it went wrong for me. I have a high temperature of 37.9 now. Not sure what to do - shall I be continuing with pessaries or not?.. Shall I take aspirin? Will be phoning clinic now.  

And another question - since I will be going to France soon not knowing results of my iui - what do you normally eatduring 2/3ww? It will be difficult for me to resist fresh seafood.

Best of luck to all!

Update: Given them a ring to an emergency line. Hm... Quote: If you have got a high temperature - you need to take paracetamol to keep it down. If you have got a fever - you need to see your GP. /quote

Maybe I'm missing something but what is the difference?..


----------



## Dreamer1

NKM i'm so sorry honey - sending you  . good luck for what you decide to do next xx 

Slanna - with your question regarding what to eat - i've never been on a 2ww (yet) but think i'd be caucious xx


----------



## suz74

Morning guys  yes its probably to do with all the drugs etc but I was only on 75ml menopur  - the nurse did say its also because of trigger injection because the hcg needs to be out of your system.....thing thats puzzling me is my period is always due about 10/11 of every month - will this change because of bringing on early ovulation ?? my test date is 16 so if I come on as usual (god forbid) then I wouldnt even need to do test?? I think im just overthinking tbo!  

Also my boobs are quite sore - which I do normally get but maybe not quite this early......?? only day 3 and im already over analizing!!


----------



## hilly35

I am out guys - BFN for us this morning. Really gutted but more in control than the last one. I am ready to move to another clinic and my IVF journey will hopefully start soon. Very very best of luck to all the ladies cycling at the moment - Suz dont worry about over analysing - I thought DR Google would ban me from over use!!!! I will be lurking around to check how you are all doing.


----------



## shellmcglasgow

so sorry guys to see more BFN I hate that we all have to go through this but hopefully IVF will be the right path for u Hilly and maybe NKM.

sending u both big hugs

shell


----------



## suz74

oh no so sorry Hilly      im sure IVF will be the way forward for you ... 

We really need a BFP!!! come on guys lets stay positiive!!


----------



## Kerry C

Ohhh Hilly I'm so sorry hunny sending you big hugs hunny xxxx     

I'm starting to   thinking one min am I the next not   its all the waiting !!  

Sandra - how are you doing hun ? xx  

Suz - My (.)(.) are on and off but its the side effects of the Gel    

Slanna - Just carry on doing what have been doing don't change what you eat just doing be doing any weight lifting lol, how are you feeling now hun x  

Dreamer1 - hope you are ok xx  

Morning to everyone else xx


----------



## nkmbuddy

Hilly I'm so sorry i feel your pain at the negative.  

AFM - still no AF so took another pregnancy test - negative.  June for us is mental with guests visiting so we have decided to try iui one more time. July we are alone and will if needed start our IVF journey. Now if only my AF will start so we can get going again.


----------



## suz74

Thats the spirit NKM onwards and upwards!!   

Kerry - yeah Im figuring its probably the trigger making mine sore - got cramps too in stomach but I never ever normally notice them! hahah - what gel are you taking ?? im not on anything??  

....keep     evryone  xxx


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Suz its Progesterone and has all the side effects of early PG  

SIDE EFFECTS: Bloating, cramps, stomach pain, constipation, diarrhea, nausea, breast swelling/pain, pain around the vaginal area, drowsiness, tiredness, decreased interest in sex, joint pain, or headache may occur. If any of these effects persist or worsen, notify your doctor or pharmacist promptly.You may develop a vaginal discharge containing little white balls of gel from using this medication. This is normal and harmless. However, if you develop any unusual vaginal discharge, itching, or odor, notify your doctor or pharmacist promptly.Remember that your doctor has prescribed this medication because he or she has judged that the benefit to you is greater than the risk of side effects.

But we worth it  

XX


----------



## sandra74

Nkm & Hilly so sorry about your results  
 that you get your BFP soon  

I'm going through another tough day. Just now found out that another teacher at school is pregnant. In the time we've been ttc, one got pregnant and gave birth, the other is due next month, and the third is 3 months along. It really feels like it's never going to happen to me  

Sorry to be so down but I had to get this off my chest before the kids get back. 
I promise to do more personals later


----------



## suz74

Wow those are some side effects Kerry !!   it works ...what do they give you the gel for anyway what is the benefits?? sorry just curious lol 

Awww   Sandra its awful isnt it  I dread anyone else I know getting pregnant - last year was AWFUL for me everyone seemed to be having babies and then to top it off my next door neighbour !!! she gave birth last August I keep seeing her coming home with baby stuff and I just used to ball my eyes out and I really despised her    its so tough  ....keep positive hun you are next im sure   xxx


----------



## hevaroo

so sorry nkm and hilly   its such a tough journey and its so hard when all you get is a bfn every time   i know how you feel xx i feel like it'll never work. 

luckily all my colleagues are older than me and have children already but all my friends are having or have recently had babies, it HAS to be our turn one day!!

we have my appointment tomorrow with the consultant, hoping there will be no probs transferring us to another clinic. hoping to start iui again around august time. 

good luck to everyone


----------



## suz74

Good luck tomorrow with you appt Hevaroo did u get into Care??


----------



## JessieMay

Hiya

Not been on for a few days, as i have been enjoying the sunshine while it's here!

We have decided to go ahead with taking the tablets and going for tracking scans, i've started taking the tablets (don't feel any different, not sure whether i should or not!) both of us feel that we need to feel like we are doing something and as many of you have said, it does only take one!  So staying positive.

Dreamer1 - not sure if it will be counted as a funded cycle, will be asking them when i go for scanning next weds, we get 6 funded cycles of IUI followed by a funded round of IVF, so i think we have done really well all in all.

Thanks for all the positive comments everyone, sending positive vibes back, good luck to everyone

Jess x x


----------



## hevaroo

thanks suz74- i rang care and they said the clinic we're at will need to refer us, i will be asking tomorrow as haven't been in for a month now. care said there will be about a 6-8 week wait for a consultation app, so hoping there will be no problems moving and can start treatment again aug/sept time. it's been nice to have a break and i'm looking forward to my holidays and getting married, but it'll be nice to start up again with a hopefully more positive attitude!


----------



## Sarahella

Morning ladies not been on for a fe days. Hopenyoure all well.

Hilly and nkmbuddy - so sorry you got bfn's   have you decided when you're starting your next tx?

Haveroo - good luck with the referral to care and it sounds like you have a great distraction to make the wait go fast with all your wedding planning. When's the big day? 

KerryC and Sandra - how you feeling? Any signs ? When's your OTD?  

Suz - how are you on your 3ww ?   
Jess- fx this cycle is a   one for you.  
Mrsm- how was NYC and most importantly how are you? When's your OTD? 

Hi to everyone else sending you lots of   for 2/3ww, follies growing , and BFP's  

AFM- nothing much to report. I'm much calmer on this 3ww and have managed to resist the google symptom analysis. Keeping myself busy with working and cleaning with viewings for the house plus trips up to north Yorkshire to where we are moving to. Got the day off tomorrow to take dd to a new school for a trail day so going to drop her off at school, do some window measurements at the new house and then pop into Harrogate for a bit of retail therapy! 

Sarah x


----------



## Kerry C

Morning Sarah I'm testing on the 6th a week today !!! and have you asked Sharry to add your details to the 1st page so we can all see who is testing and when ?? xx the move sounds intrasting and is that going to have an impact on TX if you need it in the future ? xxx  

AFM - I'm starting to go do lally now and still 1 week to go !! all the progesterone side effects are the early signs of PG !! Cramps,bloating, (.)(.)  just hate the waiting game      

Good morning to everyone else


----------



## Sarahella

Hi Kerry,
I know what you mean about the pessaries that's why I decided not to have them this time. Did they tell you what thickness your uterus lining was? They said. One was fine last time but after reading on here that other people were on them I insisted they gave me a presciption as the consultant said it wouldn't do me any harm. My head was a real mess so as my lining was fine this time dh and I had a chat and came to the decision of not taking them this time. I feel so much better I can't tel you. The only symptom I've got is tender (.)() and constant trips to the loo but I think that maybe down to drinking lots as its so hot at the moment!

Re the move - the only impact it'll have will be an extra hour on the journey to care notts. We are moving up as dh has a new job and also to be nearer to my In laws who are really supportive and want to help out with dd and hopefully if the iui is a success they really want to help there too. 

Not long now till the 6th got everything crossed for you.

Sarah x


----------



## hevaroo

thanks *sarahella*- hope you're coping well on the 2ww, got my fingers crossed for you!  i'm so stressed at the min, we had our appoinment at leicester fertility clinic today, we asked to be referred and the consultant said that nottingham care don't do diui for nhs patients, just ivf. so even though i dont want to go there any more we chose another donor as suggested and were told we could start tx when af next arrives. I was sure that care did take nhs funded patients so i rang them, the lady i spoke to said they do and she doesn't see why there should be a problem transferring as we already have our funding in place! grrrrrr! she was going to look into it for me and ring me back. bloody consultants useless, he obviously doesn't know what he's on about. trying to arrange our wedding as cheaply possible but still want a nice day, my mum and me have been reception venue hunting today, found somewhere that i like that shouldn't be too much. it's more stressful to organise than i expected, especially whilst going through fertility tx too! the big day is 21st sept so not got long to sort everything!

good luck to everyone,  for us all! xx


----------



## MissM

Aw Hilly, sad to see another BFN. Lots and lots of luck on your IVF journey xx
Suz - I was getting my hopes up googling symptoms and convincing myself I was preggers but it's impossible to tell when your taking the pessaries    Took my last one tonight... hope I never have to see them again!!
Hevaroo - good luck transferring and hope you can get up and running soon xx
Well 2 days to go... still haven't done hpt!!!... will wait till after blood test on Fri morning - can't believe they make you wait until afternoon until they call you back with result!!!!! I have everybody and their granny praying for us    wish me luck girls     
Love & luck to everyone xxx


----------



## sandra74

Hi ladies!
*dreamer1* how you doing honey? has AF showed up yet?
*Slanna* I've heard that raw seafood isn't good, so avoid sushi if you can! Hope you're feeling better now and have a great time!
*Hilly*  that the IVF will bring you your BFP 
*Nkm* delaying the IVF till a less stressful time sounds like a good plan! Hope you don't have to wait much longer for AF 
*Jessie* sending you lots of positive vibes! Yay you've started!!!! 
*Hevaroo* wow congrats for your wedding in September! I admire your ability to do both the tx and wedding planning at the same time! Hope you get your dream venue and that you manage to sort everything out in the clinic soon 
*Sarah* my OTD is the same as Kerry's 6th June, when's yours? Good to hear that your 3ww is going well! Hope everything goes well with the move!
*Kerry* buddy, only 7 days to go! We can do it!!!! Hope you're feeling better as today has progressed!  
*MissM * well done for resisting the HPT and hurray for your last pessary (although I've heard that a lot of pregnant women have to take them during the first few weeks!) Wishing you so much luck for Friday and  for your BFP   

AFM after my breakdown yesterday I was ready to go home and prolong my misery by doing a hpt and then reduce myself to crying in a corner over an extra large tub of chocolate icecream. But I resisted temptation and had a good cry instead and today I'm feeling a lot better. As for the side effects from these damn pessaries, sore and bloated boobs (DH is happy) and a queasy tummy. And quite possibly irrational mood swings. Or that might just be from the 2.5ww.

Read this on ******** and it's what I'm now trying to aspire to: _Patience is not the ability to wait, but the ability to keep a good attitute while waiting._

Wishing you all a lovely evening... we're one day closer to our dreams


----------



## MissM

Lol Sandra... in saying that if it's a BFP I would take them the whole 9 months!!!     
Already got in my stash of chocolate & Haribo's for Friday as I'll be doing much the same if it's BFN... a good greet and get it out the system, fresh to start again!
Love your quote, however sooooo hard when it's only days to go...
Hope your last few days go OK, good luck for next week!! 
 
xxx


----------



## Sarahella

Evening ladies

Sandra my OTD is 11th June my AF is due on the 8th so hoping I get to OTD!  not long now for you and Kerry  
Hevaroo - don't you get the feeling that some people sometimes are in the wrong job. Your consultant sounds a total jerk. I'm sure care will sort you out they are very good. Keep me posted. 
Missm - only 2 more sleeps hang in there  

Hi to everyone else sorry for quick post but have not long been in from work had a bath and am now struggling to keep my eyes open. 

 to you all

Sarah x


----------



## hevaroo

sandra- we only want a small wedding and wanted to get married before we had a baby so that we will feel more like a proper family (especially as we're having to use a donor). as we've had 3 bfn's now i thought it'd be nice to get married to have something positive to look forward to, we've been together almost 11 years so its about time really! x


----------



## suz74

Morning ladies  

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow   

Hevaroo - wow cannot believe your consultant told you that about Nottm Care! im using donor and on NHS and my transfer was pretty quick and simple - glad you rang them to check and good luck with your wedding !! 

Not long now girls for those testing on the 6th!! lets see some BFP'S!!!!   

AFM - day 5 of 3weeks!!!!!    im going insssaannneee lol - actually im feeling quite calm and collected had quite a few things on and with work being busy the days are going by pretty quick - no symptoms apart from a bit of cramping and v sore boobs - but I think that is down to the trigger injection - Im keeping quite neutrel about this first cycle as I know the chances are not great for a positive ......grounded is the word lol 

Anyway will be looking in tomorrow for those testing good luck all you lovlies!! xxxx


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone, I haven't been on here in ages but I have been keeping up with you all. I'm very sad that there has been so many BFN's. By the law of averages alone I think that this should change very shortly.

I'm still waiting for AF. 38 days today, and that's 12 days over my usual cycle. Phone fc who told me that she has another "older" lady in the same situation. The cheek!!! Doesn't this lady realise that I was charged by a cow, stuck in a swamp and playing on a dance mat last week?(long story....) How can I possibly be an older lady lol, but I have to wait until I'm a month over before they'll do anything to hgelp so in the meantime my IUI seems to be slipping further and further away.........

I'm in tears right now, one of the admin staff in the office has just announced that she is 8 weeks pregnant. Thank God I have my own office. Think i'm going to leave and work from home as all of a sudden I'm a wreck.

Please God let AF start soon so we can start the journey all over again.


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

Wow this thread moves so fast, it's taken me ages to catch up! Got back from NY yesterday after an amazing 5 days there. It certainly took my mind off our "unofficial" 2ww! Me & the hubby aren't back at work until next wednesday now so we're going to have a lovely few days chilling & relaxing, hoping to get the BBQ going too!

Anrol   I know how you feel babe. My best friend has recently announced that she's pregnant, her 1st has only just turned 1! It's so frustrating. Hope that your AF arrives soon hun xxx

Hevaroo the wedding planning will certainly keep your mind occupied! Enjoy every minute! I love planning our wedding but it was all over too quickly!

Sarahella, good luck with the move! Harrogate is a lovely place. Hope you're coping well with the 3ww...will you wait 3 weeks or cheekily test after 2? xx

Hilly really sorry about your BFN   Sending you loads of babydust for IVF, the success rates are soooo much better xx

Dreamer, how are things with you?

Kerry & Suz hoping the 2ww is going quickly  

AFM, I'll be testing on monday. I'm not very hopeful at all - despite there being 4 follicles, my gut instinct is that we're going to need IVF. Been getting alot of period type cramps but other than that I've been fine! Really really hoping to see some BFPs on here soon xxxxx


----------



## sandra74

Ladies I've got a quick question: my IUI was 12 days ago and I started spotting today. I'm probably clutching at straws   that it's implantation bleeding but 12 days is actually quite late, isn't it? My cycles are normally 26-28 days so I'm guessing AF will turn up in full force tomorrow. 

Promise to write more when I get home in front of my pc. Using mobile now! Sending everyone lots of   vibes.


----------



## Kerry C

Sandra- My last IUI I came on 2 days b4 testing, please give your clinic a call and check with them as my cycle is 26 on average but when on TX tends to differ because of the drugs, sending you hugs xxx   

Mrs.M- So glad you had a fab time and got my fingers crossed for Monday xx  

Anrol - Orrr please don't cry our time will come they say the best things come to those who wait !! xxx me and DP are out for lunch with my cousin and there new born (Jacob) Sunday so at least I will get lots of cuddles ,  xx We have a lady at 14 weeks in our office !! loads of my friends on ** are also PG :-( then I think to myself why them not me its always everyone else !!    

Hevaroo - I planned all my own wedding down to the making all the stationary ! was great fun xx what have you got left to sort ?xx 

Suz & Sarah how are you holding out ?   

Miss.M- how are you doing any signs yet ? praying for you xxx 

Dreamer- Any sign ?  

Jessie- how are you getting on ?  

Hi to everyone else not mentioned as I'm starting to loose track of who is about xx    

AFM- I feel so sick today and cramps !!! (not AF pains) everyone is asking how I'm doing and I'm saying I'm fine !!! far from it I have all the symptoms but its the progesterone I know !! well that's what I'm saying anyway as trying not to think to much about well what if!! lol and to top it off I had fallen over outside last night onto the side of my left foot !! fell on the uneven path and I was sat there in a heap crying lol blood and gravel !! so in pain got a swollen foot so had to work from home today as could not get my shoe on


----------



## MissM

Aw Kerry, chin up!!!! Your sore foot will hopefully keep your mind off testing!   
I've felt nauseous and cramping today - think it's down to stopping the progesterone pessaries? I'm still sniffing away on my spray so don't think I'll take af?? Dizzy spells are getting more frequent too. 
Mrs M - I only had 1 good big follie and was really disappointed but nurse says you can get 2 for 1 lol and don't go ahead with more than two, so surely your in with a fighting chance if you have 4? 
Anrol - there's nothing worse when you have a wobble in work - I've definately had my share and sure we all have at some point. It's such a frustrating journey. My 2 besties are also in early preg and hoping I can make a 3some... so no pressure. I hope AF comes really soon so you can get started. Big hugs     
Suz - hope ur 3 wks go quick!!!! 
Away to clear out my wardrobe - anything to keep me occupied!!!!!


----------



## hevaroo

evening everyone 

*suz74*- i know i'm quite annoyed that our consultant told us that notts don't do funded iui when they do! my dp rang lfc today and told them that notts do take funded and that WE WANT to transfer there, they said that they don't usually do transfers!!! surely its our choice where we go and we want to go to the place that'll give us the best chance! i think its disgusting really. anyway, they eventually said that they can send us a form to fill in, she will get the consultant to write a letter of referral and we will have to pay £25 to get a copy of our notes to give to care. don't see why we should pay but if we have to then we'll have to. i don't see the problem, but it seems like a difficult process for my clinic to sort out and they don't even seem sure that we'll be able to.

thanks to everyone for the wedding wishes  *kerryc*- we've booked the ceremony and i think i've found a reception venue, just waiting for them to get back to me with a quote. i've found a dress but i'm going to an outlet shop at the weekend to see if i can find anything else and i'm also hand making my invites (i enjoy making cards and can't find any i like in the shops anyway!) trying to keep costs down as i'm sure we'll end up needing thousands one day to pay for ivf etc! hope your foot gets better soon!

good luck to everyone testing soon, there has to be some bfp's soon, we haven't had one for ages!


----------



## Jopo

Hi everyone

I haven't been around for a while, as I it's such a busy forum I find it hard to keep up, then just lose track entirely!

I had a bit of a wibble on Saturday - my pilates tutor has been talking non-stop about her pregnancy (I wish her well, I don't in any way want to detract from her happiness, but it's stilll hard to listen to) then I took a negative pregnancy test (2nd round IUI+13 days) and just after I read on ******** that a friend was 30 weeks pregnant!  I just burst into tears.  Then decided as I wasn't pregnant I could have some wine and feel sorry for myself for a bit.

Anyway, I carried on testing and......on Sunday I got a BFP!!!   

Well, a little one really - the line is very, very faint, but it's there, and I'm booked in for my scan in 2 weeks.  

Good luck to everyone on their 2WW

Jopo


----------



## Kerry C

Whop whooo a BFP congrats to u both xxx


----------



## sandra74

Jopo    

MissM only one more sleep!!!! lots of luck for tomorrow and   for your BFP  

Hevaroo hoping this will be your   cycle and you can then spend some cash on a lovely honeymoon  

Kerry poor thing! hope you feel better tomorrow! talk about distractions!!!!!! although how was working from home?

MrsM your 5 days in NY sound fab! Enjoy your time off and   for your BFP on Monday

Anrol hope you were able to work from home the rest of the day. It's so hard to hear about other people's happiness when we are struggling and fighting so much for it but our time will come     you don't have to wait much longer for the  to turn up

Suz great to hear that you're doing well during your 3ww! One more day almost done!

Sarah how you doing today? Still very tired? I think that's a good sign  

Hope everyone else is doing well  

AFM I started spotting this morning and it seems to have stopped for now so I've got everything crossed that AF won't turn up.

Tomorrow is June!!!!!! The start of a new month and loads more BFPs!


----------



## hevaroo

congrats jopo!


----------



## stephieuk2

hello all

          I went for a scan today CD12 and have 3 really good eggs so im told I go back tomorrow and saturday for the insemination because I have 2 donor samples we are using both I had my heart set on ivf because its more successful but for some reason my DR has decided on IUI.


----------



## Anrol

Good morning all,

*JOPO* - Woop Woop Woop!!! that's amazing news!!!

Thank you everyone else for your support. Major wobblies yesterday. *Sandra74* I had a phone call on my way home from one friend telling me that another is pregnant. She's 41 and had only been trying 3 months. I'm happy for her, but you'd never have known that yesterday. I've really got to put my happy/brave face on every day from now on as I work in an office of IFA's of only 8 people in total. Luckily I have my own office to skulk into..... and as my boss says I'm a "tough old bird for making it in a man's world" so, wobble over, onwards and upwards!

Anyways, hey ho, today is a brand new day and a brand new month for lot's of BFP'S and thanks to JOPO it's already started.

MissM, I've got everything crossed for you this morning..........

*Dreamer1* I'm hoping that AF is on her way, I think my wobble yesterday may mean that she's on her way to me and we may be cycle buddies!

          to everyone on here, I'm sorry I'm rubbish at remembering names so unless I can scroll down to check I'd best just be general. Wouldn't want to offend!


----------



## suz74

Congratulations Jopo!!!    so pleased for you - another BFP to add to the list - gives us all hope 

Hevaroo - Thats ridiculous they want to charge you to transfer your notes! I just dont understand that at all - end of the day its your choice who hou have treatment with and if you wish to go elsewhere thats your right - hope u get it sorted quickly so you can carry on TX at Care   great news you have your wedding to look forward to  enjoy xx

Kerry - bless u! hope u are alright!!! u make sure u take it easy for a few days!! not long now till 6th!!!  

Anrol -    Our time will come - and you will be a fab mummy!   

MrsM sending lots of good luck vibes!!!    

MissM any news ??   

Sarah - hope your 3ww is going ok   

Sorry for anyone I have not mentioned but good luck to all those scanning  and having insemination this weekend    

AFM - boobs are still bloody killing me and again a few crampy period type pains yesterday still far too early really only day 6/ 7 since IUI - do you ladies count the day of insemination as day 1?? or is it the day after lol -  this weekend im just gonna chill out and try not to google or think about anything !!!!  ive told my OH to    if he sees me on google! pmsl 

  for everyone!!!! xx


----------



## JessieMay

Hiya

Been keeping up with everyone but only get on every so often

Kerry C - have taken the chlomid as prescribed, so it's just waiting until Weds 6th June to go and have a scan to hopefully see something.  I don't feel any different, not sure whether i should or not, but i'm not worrying about things yet.  How's your foot?

Jess x


----------



## Mrs.M

Jopo, CONGRATULATIONS!! Great news!   xxx


----------



## MissM

Sorry girls...    

Shall dust ourselves off and get ready for round 2....


----------



## suz74

Hugs MissM   but on to round two !!


----------



## Mrs.M

Really sorry MissM   Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Kerry C

stephieuk2 - welcome and I hope your IUI goes well   

Miss.M - orrr sending you plenty of   we just looked at round 1 as a practice run lol as the odds are better for 2 & 3    now were on 2 I'm crapping myself lol 

Jess- I did clomid for 6 cycles and then moved onto IUI as I don't ovulate every month so they put me on medicated   and the 6th is my OTD !!! 

Sandra- (My Buddy) hehehe I can work from home as often as I like as I'm a contractor for HSBC and they like you 2   but they have also made allot of people redundant and just done a restructure and everything is all up in the air including my JOB   but trying not to worry at the moment as want to get to wed !! after that don't care.    how are you doing I'm starting to get itchy feet now starting to really think about testing xx  

Mrs.M- how are you getting on hun ? xx

Hevaroo-they do that in Sheffield re the charging for your notes as some of the ladies on the Jessops thread have mentioned it b4. xx 

Dreamer - any sign ? 

Suz - Relax here we come !! xx

Hi to everyone else xxx

AFM- My foot is on the mend lol and now the weekend is getting nearer I'm starting to feel very anxious about Wednesday I'm getting butterflies in my tummy  !!! and just had it chucked my way about my job !! it never rains but it pours hey, we did also say that if my job finished i would help look after his gran who is whopping age of 94 and still lives alone.... 

And trying to find a job while going through TX is not going to happen as no employer is going to give you a job when you are going to be needing time off all the time. life sucks


----------



## Mrs.M

Kerry that's rubbish about your job, last thing you need. Hopefully it'll be safe. How are you finding the 2ww? I have absolutely convinced myself that it hasn't worked. I kept a diary of symptoms etc from my 1st cycle & it's exactly the same as last time...nothing other than period type pains/cramps & feeling like AF is on it's way.......I know this can be early pregnancy symptoms too but they weren't last time   I might be tempted to test on sunday, only 1 day early but it means I've got longer to 'get over it' before going back to work. I've still got another 2 funded IUIs, but I might only use 1 & go straight to IVF, because if it hasn't worked by then I'll have lost all faith in IUI, we'll see. My drugs have just arrived actually for my next cycle - which will be starting nx week if AF arrives.

Welcome Stephie & good luck with your IUI!

Suz, like you I can't keep away from googling everything!   Driving myself insane!


----------



## Pixies

sandra74 said:


> Ladies I've got a quick question: my IUI was 12 days ago and I started spotting today. I'm probably clutching at straws  that it's implantation bleeding but 12 days is actually quite late, isn't it? My cycles are normally 26-28 days so I'm guessing AF will turn up in full force tomorrow.
> 
> Promise to write more when I get home in front of my pc. Using mobile now! Sending everyone lots of  vibes.


Sandra my cycles are 26-27 days, got my BFP on day 11 and had spotting all day on day 12. Maybe a good sign hun! Other than that I had really itchy boobs and sort of little pulls inside, not like AF like cramping but felt like a little pain on my bladder (day 7). I guess implantation was day 7 but the spotting came later. I think it's normal.

I've been keeping up with your progress and praying for all of you a lot girls, keeping everything crossed for you.

MissM so sorry hun, I hope you are ok and good luck with your next one.   

Jopo fantastic news, congratulations  

Best of luck to all of you testing soon!


----------



## nkmbuddy

Sorry ladies been away for a few days. LOVED seeing a BFP on here - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!      

To everyone else testing good luck hopefully we see alot more soon      

AFM - Just started my clomid again. I never feel any different when on it - scary think my body is just use to it after all this time. Anyway I'm going in for a scan on the 7th / procedure on the 12th/13th. We will try IUI 2 more times (June and if we have to July) decided to take August off and get ready for IVF if needed in September. I'm a planner so this organization makes me feel like I have some form of control   . .  hopefully I get a BFP this time and none of it is needed. 

Take Care Ladies

Natalie


----------



## Sarahella

Jopo so pleased for you  

Welcome Stephanie   For your iui  
Evening ladies, 
Miss m - sorry you got a bfn hope iui #2 will bring you a BFP   
Pixies - how are you? How many weeks are you ad when do you have your first scan?  
Mrs m - hope you're ok and fx for a BFP for you let s know if you test on Sunday   
KerryC and Sandra - got everything crossed for you for OTD on 6th   
Suz - hope you're ok. My 3ww is going ok as I've been really busy. I think the last week will drag though.
Anrol - hope you're ok. Sending you some   and   keep your chin up your BFP will come.
Jess - hope your scan goes well Next week  
Heveroo - happy wedding planning you sound very creative with doing your own invites.  
Dreamer - how are you? 
Nkm - Hope your ok sending you  . For  this iui  

Think I've got everyone but if not I'm sending you   and  

AFM - coming up to week 2 on Monday just another one to go till OTD have been keeping myself busy. We have a jam packed weekend with a viewing so lots of cleaning tomorrow, packing some boxes on Sunday, wedding on Monday and a jubilee street party on tuesday that my dd has decided to organise - when I say organise I mean pint off the invites and post them the rest is down to me! Then ive got weds off (probably do more packing) then working Thursday, Friday and Saturday so hopefully keep me out mischief and off google!

Sarah x


----------



## hilly35

Jopo huge congrats on your bfp - missm so so sorry to hear your news. Best f luck on your next round. Afm had myself all set to start ivf but the hospital called me in today to tell me they are going to do some exploratory work (cameras in me and up me!!!) and they will remove the cyst I developed on my first cycle of iui. So I guess i am in limbo again until that is done - hopefully august and then I think I might give iui one final go before start to self fund. Gotta chuck everything at it! So  next mission is to try and lose the 3 extra belllies I have gained since starting iui!! Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hiya, 

Hope everyone is well. Congratulations on the recent BFP. Let's hope we can keep it up!

I had my first IUI today which was all mix emotions. 

My first clomid cycle last month didn't work out as no follicles were maturing. I moved onto having injections this cycle and produced 1 follicle which was 16.9mm at yesterday's scan. My blood test showed my LH levels were rising so the nurse called me last night asking me to take my trigger instead of my injection and to come in today for my IUI.    I was really not sure about it as i would have liked the follicle to have been bigger around 20mm. 

My IUI was approximately 20 hours after my trigger. 
I was extremely nervous as i have problems with full penetrative intercourse and was given a tranquilizer for my anxiety.  
The IUI took about 30min - mainly because the consultant (who i must say was absolutely lovely) was slowly inserting the speculum to cause minimum discomfort. It was slightly painful and uncomfortable. As with the insertion of the catheter, I didn't even realise he had done the insemination, i didn't feel a thing - no cramping or any pain after.

5 minutes later, i popped my tight on and walked out the clinic like i won the euro million. I was so glad i was able to bare it. 
I need to go back next Friday to check my progesterone levels and then test on 17th June.  

I'm not expecting this cycle to work, but It was definitely an experience.


----------



## hevaroo

miss m- so sorry you got a bfn   

chubbypanda- good luck with your 1st 2ww! glad you got through the iui ok, it's usually very uncomfortable for me but hey, we'll do anything won't we if we have to! 

kerry- sorry about your job   i don't mind paying the £25, i'd pay anything to move to a better clinic! it's the fact that we were told the clinic we want to move to didn't provide nhs funded tx when they do! and they said that they don't usually transfer patients. makes me so angry, if it was them in our shoes they would want to go where they feel they'll get the best chance. hope the weekend goes quickly for you, got my fingers crossed for a bfp for you!  

hope everyone else is all good, good luck to everyone waiting for tx or testing soon and i hope you all have a lovely weekend despite the change in weather! xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Pixies lovely to hear from you, hope everything is going quickly & smoothly - when will your first scan be? Be sure to keep us updated.

Nkmbuddy, sending you loads of luck & babydust. I'm a big 'planner' too, and I hate the not knowing part of TTC, it's like life is on hold until I that BFP. Hopefully we won't have to plan around fertility treatments for much longer!

Hevaroo, which Care clinic are u transfering to? Also, if you're going to pay the transfer fee, make sure they do the transfer asap & don't hold up things anymore than they already have! Cheeky sods!

Chubbypanda, glad that the IUI is done & dusted...now is the really hard part though - waiting! Fingers crossed for you hun.

Hilly, good luck with the cameras, the things we have to do hey, men get it so easy!

Sarahella, enjoy your weekend - it sounds like a busy one, which will hopefully keep your mind busy too!

x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## hevaroo

mrsm- we're hoping to transfer to care nottingham. they have a lot higher success rates than where we are and i've read so many good things and recommendations about them. i shall make sure it gets sorted asap, the people at our clinic (other than the consultants) have all been lovely but i have a feeling they are going to be awkward with us now we want to leave them. 

pixies- as mrs m said its great to hear from you! hope everything's going well. keep us posted and hopefully we'll all be joining you in the bfp club asap


----------



## Dreamer1

Hey ladies

Not been online for a few days been very emotional - work is stressful, my dad & sister fallen out, my other sister in hospital with appendicitis and i feel like i'll burst into tears all the time but think its the AF on its way. xx feel more positive today - off to town with another sister (i have 3 in total) then a 50th B'day party tonight so something fun to look forward to!! 

Jopo - huge crongratulations 

Miss M - sending you  - keep your chin up lovely xx

Chubbypanda & stephanie - welcome hope your IUI/2ww go well 

Kerry - stay positive about your job and VERY positive for a BFP - not long honey 

Sandra - hoping the 6th June shows us two BFP's 

Hevaroo - hope the clinic txfr goes ok - and good luck with the wedding planning....exciting 

Hilly - good luck with the cyst - at least it will be gone ready for the next step.

Jesse - hope the scan goes ok 

Suz - not long for you hun - keep up woith the 

Sorry i've missed a few need to jump in the shower xx Sending everyone  and  xx

AFM - been having spotting last few days so called the clinic and i'm all set to start treatment as soon as AF arrives - been pencilled in for 1st scan on Friday as long as AF arrived by Sunday if not it will be moved to following Monday. so *ANROL* fingers crossed we'll be cycle buddies - would be nice to have company along the way xx xx


----------



## MissM

Thanks for the lovely comments..  I had a good cry then went out for some retail therapy which worked wonders but af arrived with a vengeance last night and i can't stop crying today. I swear its even more painful than normal. I've a surprise 50th tonight so need to pull myself together. 

We purchased 4 straws of ds so if round 2 doesn't work nurse advised movin g onto ivf. 
I so want this to work but being realistic i need to prepare mentally that this may never happen.
Very difficult to accept when its so easy and taken for granted by the majority of people.

Away to throw myself in a cold shower and try shake myself out of this


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi girls, i'm afraid AF has turned up this morning   I really thought that we were in with a good chance this month but it's not meant to be...again. I've spent the last 3 years thinking that the reason i'm not getting pregnant is because I never ovulate...well now I am actually ovulating (thanks to the drugs) and I'm still not pregnant   I've lost all faith that IUI will work. I'll be starting the injections again tomorrow but I'm only giving IUI one last chance, then it's onto IVF for me.

MissM, I feel exactly like you - infact I could have actually written that post myself.   

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok & enjoy the bank holiday xxx


----------



## sandra74

MissM & MrsM   I'm so sorry that it hasn't worked. This journey is soooo tough and yet despite the BFN and AF showing up we still find the strength to go on fighting for our dreams. Take the time you need, do what you need to do to feel happy but don't give up! I'm so sorry that it hasn't worked out this time but I pray that you get your BFP soon. Don't lose the faith  

StephieUk hope your IUI went well today and that you won't need to think about doing IVF

Anrol hope you don't have to wait much longer for AF

Suz Have a lovely google-free weekend! Now walk away from the pc slowly 

JessieMay hope the clomid is working it's magic!

Kerry so sorry to hear about your work situation. Like you said, try to focus all your positive energy to Wednesday! Hopefully your job will be safe  

Pixies thanks for your encouraging words! It's so great to hear from you! 

Nkm good luck with this cycle, I can so relate with needing to plan things just to feel some form of control of my situation! And like you said, hopefully it won't be necessary!

Sarah wow that IS keeping busy! Lol! Hope you have lots of fun this weekend! Only 1 more week to go!

Hilly that's great that your cyst will be removed. This will only increase your chances for your next cycle! Hope you are ok with the wait!

ChubbyPanda you did it like a pro! Well done!!! Hope the 2ww flies by!

Hevaroo good luck with changing clinics, hope it all gets sorted out soon

Dreamer   gosh talk about it not raining but pouring! Hope you have a lovely time today! And hope AF gets here ASAP so you can get started!

AFM I'm out too, AF showed up with a vengeance yesterday. And then my DH found out he's being made redundant. We're both oddly calm. I've got my OTD on Wednesday which is when we'll find out if I can try IVF again next month. 

I'm so looking forward to finishing with these damn pessaries and having a drug free month to go back to the gym and enjoy cocktails again!

Wishing you all have a lovely weekend and that do things that make you happy


----------



## hilly35

Mrs m, missm and suz so sorry to hear the dreadful witch has turned up. Hope you are all doing ok, I know how much it hurts. Its hell knowing what to do about giving iui another chance or straight to ivf. I hope you all have a nive glass of wine whilst you contemplate next moves. I have just spent a wonderful day in london with dh and going home to a very large very chilled glass! Since we know there wil be a break before next treatment - likely end of the year I would say. When I stop and think that sounds so so long but what can you do. Anyway ladies I wish everyone a lovely break this weekend. Boy do we all need it! X


----------



## Kerry C

Sandra my buddy Orr sending u big hugs hunny   

MissM & MissM sorry and sending you big  

Hi to all in whatever you are doing this weekend x x x 

AFM. Still same symptoms   xxxx


----------



## stephieuk2

Hello thank you for all the kind messages I've now had both lots of my iui done Friday and Saturday the one on Saturday seemed to feel different and I cramped for a long time after hope that's a good sign Friday was horrible I had to have a polyp removed i guess I'm now on the 2ww which is killing me already. 

Good luck to anyone having treatment soon


----------



## Sarahella

Morning ladies,

Mrsm, missm & Sandra - so sorry AF arrived  
Dreamer - I can relate to you family situation mines the same. Like the saying goes you can't choose your family! Keep your chin up  
Stephanie & chubbypanda- welcome to the 2ww keep as busy as you can and try and keep off google for symptom spotting.  
Hilly - enjoy your break from tx. Keep in touch  
KerryC - hang in there only a few more sleeps now! 
Hevaroo - hope the wedding planning is going ok. 
Dreamer & Anrol- sending you   for your next tx 
Jess, nkm, suz - hope you're all ok sending you some   and   and  
think I've got everyone if not  

AFM - cant believe im up at ths time on a Sunday! Woke up desperate to pee and couldn't get back to sleep even though I went to the loo with my eyes closed (a tactic my dh often uses and it works for him!) Our house viewing seemed to go well yesterday but you just never know which way it'll go so   and everything crossed that they want our house and then that's one thing less to worry about.
Looking forward to our friends wedding tomorrow and also a lovely Sunday dinner today as its raining here so going to our local pub for a carvery which is very cosy (hopefully theyll have the fire on!) 
Hope you all have a nice rest of the bank holiday weekend.

Sarah x


----------



## natty84

hi everyone, hope ur all well. I know its been a while but things have beeen getting too overwhelming so have kept myself to myself. Had both my grandparents in hospital and then we were told DH may have a blood clot in his head ( thankfully not) but he is being referred to a head specialist now. Just been told my best friend is pregnant. So finding things a bit difficult as my 2 closet friends have or are having children so cant talk to them. Am on day 4 of injections and its horrid. The gonal f is ok but its the other one that hurts, leaves me with a skin reaction and it stings. DH has to inject as i just cant. Have my 8 day scan wednesday so hoping it will all look good. They will only allow 3 follies for my iui so hopefully i wont overproduce. Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## sandra74

Natty so sorry that you're going through such a tough time and I'm sure the hormone shots aren't helping with dealing with the situation  

Hope your grandparents are doing better and that your DH doesn't have anything serious  

I was on gonal-f and menopur and they both stang my belly. What really helped was putting an icepack on my belly for a few minutes before the shots. The stinging was a lot less as a result! Let me know how you get on and hoping you get the right number of follies for Wednesday!  

Ladies thank you for the encouraging comments! I've got a lovely lunch with friends today and I can finally drink!!!!!!!!! Sending you all lots of   vibes and


----------



## natty84

thanks sandra for your kind words. We are redoing our garden at the minute so it helps take our minds off everything. Im hoping the upcoming iui is gonna be a sucess and trying to remain positive. Hope you had a lovely lunch- wish the sun would come out again. Im just off to the local for a yummy hogroast and some live music. sending   to everyone waiting for that bfp. xxx


----------



## Dreamer1

Miss M, MrsM and Sandra - sending you all big   - hope you all try to stay positive - easy said than done i'm sure. This is such an emotional journey for us all but all we can do is keep faith that it will work.    xx

Natty - welcome back - hope your grandparents and DH are ok!! Hoping the 2ww goes ok for you...some good news at the end for you  xx

Ladies on your 2ww - hope you all hanging in there...we need some positive news xx 

AFM - still waiting for AF - getting anxious now xx xx 

Sending   and   to everyone xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Thanks girls for all of your lovely comments   I'd honestly be lost without this forum! Mr.M is really supportive but it's just not the same for a man, they'll never fully understand. Anyway, having the period from hell but all set & ready to start injecting again tomorrow, doesn't seem like i've had long to recover but i'd rather get straight back on the rollercoaster than have a month off!

Dreamer sending you big   Keep us updated!

Sandra, hope you're ok...rubbish news about your hubby's job. Hope he finds something else soon  

Natty, sounds like you've been having a crappy time aswell. Hope your hubby & the grandparents are on the mend  

Stephie - good luck on the 2ww, make yourself as busy as possible!  

Kerry, keeping everything crossed for you for your test date   

Hilly, thanks for your lovely comments, it really helps knowing you aren't the only one to have gone through this hell! I hope that you can get started with treatment again soon hun xx

Sarahella, fingers crossed that the house sells....you know what they say - new house, new baby! 

Chubbypanda, glad the IUI went well. Keep us updated!

Hi to everyone else and hope you're enjoying the bank holiday weekend, despite the rubbish weather!

Mrs M xxxxx


----------



## Anrol

Good evening ladies,

Blimey this thread moves fast. I've only been gone a day or two and I've just spent half an hour catching up on you all.

MrsM, MissM and Sandra,     I've got everything crossed for you ladies. Try and keep your chins up (one each that is!, that doesn't sound right but i'm sure you know what I mean)

I could do with some good news from the IUI side. My brother and his wife came to visit and to let me in on their good news today. So that's the office girl, my friend and my sister-in-law all within 3 days. They say news comes in 3's. I think I've turned the corner with the news now, although in the words of Nessa, "I won't lie to you, it's hard!"  

Dreamer, I'm panicking too. I'm on day 42 now and i'm usually 24-27 day cycle and still no sign but very emotional. Although not sure if that's all the good news around or AF is on her  way (they don't have a broomstick!) I was on GonalF and seprecur last month and this must be what's messed my cycles up. This has never happened before. The fc advised that I'll need to be a full month over before they'll do anything and i'm anxious.

I'm also anxious to start the tx. Desperate in fact. We really really want our own good news, as do we all on here. I think without you ladies going through the same thing I'd feel abnormal, as though everyone else can do this without really trying and I can't even get this "most natural thing in the world" right. If I had a magic wand I'd make it better for us all.........

Sandra,   
Natty,   
Kerry   
Hilly   
Sarahella  

I'm trying to take the odd 5 mins out here and there during the day and sitting in a quiet room and focusing on you all with positive thought waves. I've got to admit I've always thought doing that was mumbo jumbo but these days I'm willing to try anything so you all get a little thought too.

To everyone I haven't mentioned individually,     you get the PMA too.

Enjoy your lovely long Bank Hols ladies. x


----------



## Sarahella

Morning ladies,

Natty - welcome back. 
Hope all you ladies are well.
As you can see from the time I'm up at stupid o'clock couldn't sleep and had to go to the loo. Have been feeling like this for quite a few days and although I'm on a 3ww I decided to test early and............................

.. I got a   the digital display (clear blue) says 1-2 weeks! 
We are in shock but are soooooo happy.

Anrol - I hope this is the news you were asking for! Thankyou for the   vibes! 

Sending all you ladies some   hang in there keep doing what you're doing "the best things come to those who wait " and we are the most qualified people in the waiting game! 



Sarah x


----------



## Anrol

Yes Sarah that's exactly what I wanted to hear. Well done that is amazing news. So dreams do come true!!!         Wahooooooooooo x


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Sarahella- that's amazing news. I'm so pleased for you. You're giving me hope this can work. How many follicles did you have and what size were they? I'm slightly pessimistic with my 1 follie. Why were you on a 3ww rather than 2?

Well - needless to say the weather will not be spoiling the rest of your bank holiday. Huge congratulations.  

Ladies- thanks for my wishes and tips. Hope everyone is well?

This week will fly by with it being a short week and then 1 more week until my test date. Woo!


----------



## Pixies

OMG Sarah congratulations!!       
I bet the rest of your weekend will be the best! Xx


----------



## Sarahella

Hi Anrol, pixies and chubby panda- thankyou so much for your posts.
In answer to you question chubby panda - I had one lead follicle at 18.5mm. I was on a 3ww as I was on a high dose of menopur and my iui was early on my cycle so my clinic wanted me to wait till after my AF was due to do HPT hope this makes sense. 
And yes Anrol dreams really do come true and pixies - this weekend will be amazing.    got the wedding to go to today so will be soooo hard not to tell anyone and got a jubilee street party tomorrow. My best friend is coming with her 6 month dd and I've def got to tell her and dh has agreed she's the one person i can tell but no one else till 12weeks" so glad I'm on this thread as I'm bursting so helps me telling you girls and hopefully helps keep the faith in iui and it only taking 1! 

Thanks again girls

Sarah x


----------



## Kerry C

Congrats sarah xxxxx who whoooo


----------



## hilly35

Yeah Sarah huge congrats


----------



## Jules13

Hi everyone 

Its been a week or 2 since my final iui failed and I haven't felt like I've had the energy or enthusiasm to do much recently but this morning I woke up feeling positive and decided to get back in touch to see how everyones doing. First thing I see was Sarah's BFP!!!!!!

I can't tell you how happy I am to see another BFP on here! Congratulations to you and dh, you must be bursting with excitement! I haven't read all the pages of this thread that I've missed, only the last 2 pages so congrats if there's been any more girls with good news. 

Fingers crossed for everyone on their 2ww. Hope Sarah's news has gave you all the faith that it can and does work. 

Afm, I've had my first consultation for private ivf and had initial tests done. Still waiting for my new amh results but we've had dh semen results and it wasn't great. NHS always tild us that he's got a good sperm count but as I've just foiund iut from a detailed analysis that although he had a good count they're not the best. No point in having loadsa wee swimmers if they're all doing the back stroke! Got an app on thurs so we'll find out my amh and see whether we'll be recommended for ivf or icsi. 

Anyhoo once again, congrats Saraha!!!!!!! XX


----------



## shellmcglasgow

WOOO HOOO congratulation Sara fantasic news am so glad to see a BFP on here I've been feeling same as Jules the last few weeks so so glad to see it can work and just need to hang on in there.

good luck to every1 else testing soon 

afm got to wait til 2 july to start again due to annual leave so just spending the next month hitting the gym trying to get more trim to start again, hate all the waiting but only thing I can do till we jump on the rollercoaster again, had a good chat my dp at weekend and he feels it's too emotional for me and wants to try one more time and then call it a day so really hoping this next one happens for us.


----------



## Mrs.M

Sarah, again - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!! So so pleased for you hun  

Jules, nice to hear from you again. At least you had your initial IVF consultation quickly. Fingers crossed for your results & make sure you keep in touch & let us know how it's going  

Shellmcglasgow, July is only afew weeks away. Try & enjoy the rest (easier said than done I know)


----------



## hevaroo

yay, congrats sarahella!!!! thats fab news!


----------



## nkmbuddy

Sarahella- that's amazing news. I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamer1

*Sarah* - massive congratulations lovely - enjoy this moment xx xx

*Jules & Shell* - glad you both back - onwards and upwards - keep postive xx

*Kerry* - how you coping honey - only a few more days - keeping everything crossed for you  xx

*Suz * - hope you ok - havent heard from you for a while  xx

Hope everyone just strating their 2ww arent going mad just yet  xx

AFM - my AF arrived today (yay!!!) so we can actually start TX. firsdt injection tomorrow evening with Suprecur then onto the Menopur. am so relieved we can actually progress - i know its a long journey ahead but at least we got one foot on the yellow brick road  xx

Any advice would be greatly received?? xx xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Dreamer, really pleased that you can now start your IUI journey. The injections aren't so bad & in a strange way, I kind of look forward to it, it feels as though we're moving forward. Let us know how you get on with scans etc. Oh and we'll be cycle buddies   I start my injections tonight.....although I always respond slowly so you'll probably have your IUI before me! Keep in touch, it's nice to have someone to go through it at the same time!   xxx


----------



## Dreamer1

Thanks Mrs M - it will be nice to have company along the way - this is my first IUI so not sure what to expect. So advice and encouragement along the way will be great!! Good luck with the injections tonight xx


----------



## sass30

hi everyone

me and dp start our iui in june ince i get my period, i have never tracked my cycle or ovulation and this is new to me. scared im going to do it wrong and miss my ovulation. had all checks like bloods and hycosy and everything is spot on so doing natural. this will be our 1st attempt ans have hopes built up that this will work. 

sarah x


----------



## Dreamer1

Hi Sass - it helps to stay positive that things will work first time - thats what i'm holding out for!! xx being negative wont get us anywhere  xx

Good luck with the IUI - i dont think you can do it wrong. If you are doing it natural make sure you get some good ovulation tests so that you dont miss the correct timing - but i'm sure your consultant has advised you what to do xx


----------



## suz74

HI ladies hope you are all ok!!  good

Sarah - FAB NEWS    A BFP!!!! so pleased for you ) xx

Mrs M and Sandra    the journey continues ....your time will come we cannot put all this work and effort in to fail...keep positive sweeties xxx

Dreamer - hiya and hooorayy you are now on the way! so glad your AF has arrived  are you on injections?? good luck we are here if you need us    oops just re read and yes u are on injections lol - I was on 75ml menopur they are pretty easy to do I got my OH to give me the injection - good luck hun  xx

Kerry - hope you are all good and taking it easy ...Wednesday is nearly here!!   

Sorry If I have forgot any of you but good luck to all those testing or scanning this week or in 2ww -  xxx   

AFM - I have been really good over the weekend and this is actually the first time I have been on line !! so I have not been googling any symptoms whilst in my 3ww pmsl   - Im feeling pretty much the same as in my boobs are still KILLING ME - have cramps etc and today I have a headache - could be anything though so im trying not to focus on it too much - my motto - what will be will be!!  hope everyone is enjoying the holidays back to work for me Wednesday but its been nice to chill for a few days - catch up with you all soon xxxx


----------



## Dreamer1

Hey Suz

- glad everything going ok - except for sore boobs, cramping and headaches - but hey could all be good signs   xx 

I start my injections tomorrow - bit anxious but definately relieved i'm on my way. Got my hot water bottle on because my AF has arrived with full power - serves me right for wishing for it so much over last few days xx


----------



## suz74

Aww bless you yes I was deffo anxious the first time but after a few days you become a pro   - got everything crossed for you - come on little follies    

You know what its so annoying that most of the symptoms of early pregnancy are so similar to period pains etc!! our bodies dont make things simple and straight forward do they! pmsl  tbo I do have a feeling Im going to come on   but its only the first round so two more tries to go   will keep hoping though lol   xx


----------



## Dreamer1

quick question for anyone with an answer!?!?

My first scan is booked for Fri 8th June - but this was done on the pretence that i would have had AF Sat or Sun. The sonographer like to scan from day 8 which means they would move scan to Mon 11th but the fertility clinic want me to be scanned day 5 or 6. Does it matter if i keep scan date to Friday or will this be too early to detect anything?? xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi Dreamer, i'd give them a call in the morning to ask them. Which clinic are u at? My clinic always starts scanning on day 8 & then get me back every few days until im ready for IUI. If you stick to the friday appointment, yes it will probably be too early to see any mature follies so they'll probably just book you in again for afew days time. See what they say when you ring them  

Suz, well done you keeping away from google! Lol. Hoping that your symptoms are all positive signs  

Kerry, not long now! How are u feeling? xx

Sass00, good luck with your IUI. Everyone on here is really friendly & supportive so you're in the right place!


----------



## Kerry C

Good afternoon ladies,
Sorry I'm not posting good news I tested this afternoon and got   and since testing I have got that dull aching feeling like   is on her wicked way!!

Me and DP have been chatting and he does not feel that IUI is not for us and were seriously going to look into IVF for our next cycle and if needed we can fun more if needed.

We're meeting my mum tomorrow and going to talk it over as we would need to discuss with clinic Wednesday as they still make you go foe blood test to confirm. (don't see the point really) 

I do feel IVF is the way forward for us and that means loosing 1cycle of IUI but we have Tod what you feel is best for you x x x

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. X x x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi all

dreamer- my clinic have me in on the 5th day for blood test usually a fri and book me in for scan mon unless they're not happy with bloods then they would bring me in on the sat. so I would phone them tomorrow as u'r going to be in & out the clinic more in the second week so they can keep checks on u'r growth,   

kerry- so sorry u got bfn my clinic is the same got to go in for blood test regardless hopefully u'r nexttx weather it be iui or ivf will work for u  

sass- welcome hope u'r journey is a bfp one  

shell


----------



## Mrs.M

Kerry,   really sorry honey. I'd still test again on your OTD to be absolutely sure. I have also lost faith in IUI & will be moving to IVF after this next cycle. This journey is so hard & knowing what to do is something only you & your hubby can decide. Sending you loads of luck whatever you decide to do   Keep us updated xxx


----------



## suz74

oh kerry (( so sorry hun  i really was hoping for you.....like mrsm sys though still test on yr otd ....i totally think u shud do what tx u feel will work for u .....again big hugs ((()))xxx


----------



## sandra74

Kerry     so sorry buddy 

There's still 2 days to go till so fingers crossed, but I understand that you want to make plans in case things don't work out. It would be lovely to have you as an IVF buddy but I'm hoping that it won't be necessary and that your test on Wednesday goes well


----------



## sandra74

Sarah that's great news!!!!    
It's so lovely to read the success stories, it really gives me hope that it IS possible!
Take lots of care of yourself, when's your OTD?


----------



## Jules13

Kerry I'm so sorry to hear that   I know how disheartened you must feel. Is hard to feel positive about another iui cycle when you've just had a bfn but once you've talked it over you might feel a bit better about it. I know what u mean about doing what feels best for you. I must admit I feel a whole lot better about starting ivf, I just have a more positive feeling about it all starting. 

but y'kno its not over til the fat lady sings and as the other girls have told you, test again on ur otd. Fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## Kerry C

Thanks everyone x x


----------



## hevaroo

sorry you got a bfn kerry, but as others have said it could be too early to test so don't give up just yet!   i know how you feel about iui being for you, i've lost faith that iui will ever work after 3 bfn's. i'm hoping to feel more positive about it when we start at our new clinic but really i think we'll end up needing ivf. we'll all get there one day anyway, there are so many others who get a bfp when they never expected to. xx


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi lovely ladies
I hope you don't mind me joining you on this thread.  I'm currently on 2WW for my 3rd natural DIUI.  My OTD is 17th June.  If this one doesn't work then we will move onto a medicated cycle but I've got my fingers firmly crossed on this one.. 

Kerry - so sorry you got a bfn.  It is quite devastating as it is just as much an emotional journey as a physical one.  Take each day as it comes and keep talking, and I'm sure you and your DH will make the right decisions.

We will all get there eventually        

Shelleysugar xxx


----------



## Kerry C

Thanks Shelly welcome and good luck on you IUI xx 

No point in disappointed just have to pick yourself up and carry on xx 

Thanks ladies this is what has helped you all been here xx


----------



## natty84

big congrats sarah thats wonderful news.
im so sorry kerry   but dont give up yet hun. 
welcome shelly  
hope everyone is ok. afm im on day 7 of injections and starting to feel like they are having an effect. feeling sick and very tired. Looking a bit like a pin cushion. Have a scan tomorrow to see whats happening. Does anyone know what happens afterwards? I presume its just keep scanning till you have correct follies and then you do trigger shot and then the iui 24-48 hours after? xx


----------



## Jules13

Natty, yeah that's right. You'll get scanned to make sure your lining is at correct thickness and to make sure follies are growing. Sometimes you may only need a couple of scans, sometimes multiple. Depends on how well follies grow. Once they get to over 17/18mm they'll give EU the trigger and you'll be called back for iui. My clinic do it 24hrs after but other clinics leave it longer. Good luck!

Kerry, how u feeling today? Any sign of af? XX


----------



## Jules13

natty that souldve said 'you' not EU. stupid phone!


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hey ShelleySugar - I had my IUI on the 1st June and was told to test 16 days later which also makes my OTD 17 June. We can be test buddies!! 
I may test on the 16th though as I'm sure 15 days is enough time for the trigger to leave my system.

I haven't had any urges to google pregnancy symptoms. I've been more obsessed with googling IUI success rates... Which hasn't help.  

Natty- yes that's correct, they'll keep scanning you to ensure the follicles are growing appropriately and so is your lining. They may also adjust the dosage of your injection depending on your response or lack of response. 

I must admit after the first couple of injections, I started looking forward to administering them. Felt as though I was doing something positive. 

Does anyone know if IUI doesn't work will I definitely get a period? I normally take Norethistherone to induce AF so not sure if I naturally will get one. 

xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

Kerry, hope you're feeling ok today  

Sarahella, hope you enjoyed the wedding yesterday & that being 'pregnant' is starting to sink in! When are u going to tell your DD?

Chubbypanda, prior to starting IUI I never had spontaneous periods either, it was always induced with provera. However because the treatment is making you ovulate - you should deffinately get your period, on average 12 -16 days post ovulation, unless you're pregnant of course. Also, if you've been given the vaginal pessaries to administer (some clinics do, some don't) then this can delay your period alittle, only normally by afew days though. 

Natty, you'll probably know more after your first scan. It all depends on their size & your lining thickness. Mine normally take forever to grow - last time it was day 21 before I had a viable follie...but lots of girls on here are ready by day 10 - 14. Let us know how you get on.

Hope everyone is ok. AFM, back to work tonight after 12 lovely days of annual leave   Oh well, got to move forwards I suppose! xx


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Thanks Mrs.M - yes I'm currently on Crinone, virginal gels. 
Wish there was a quicker way of knowing if it had worked or not. Oh well. 

Hope everyone else is enjoying the bank holiday.


----------



## natty84

thanks for the replies everyone, I guess im hoping i wont have to keep up with the injections for much longer. Im such a needle phobic and its horrid. Will let you all know how the scan goes tomorrow. We have an 8am appointment and the clinic is over an hour drive. Had to fit it around work. Hope everyone had a nice bank holiday shame about the weather, its typical bank holiday weather. Really would like the sun to come out so we can carry on doing up the garden.


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Chubbypanda - it's good to have someone else on the same IUI 2WW.  I've had indigestion today and getting panicy - how ridiculous huh!!  I don't know the answer to your question but I'm sure someone will.  Stay in touch.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Kerry C

Jules13 said:


> Kerry I'm so sorry to hear that  I know how disheartened you must feel. Is hard to feel positive about another iui cycle when you've just had a bfn but once you've talked it over you might feel a bit better about it. I know what u mean about doing what feels best for you. I must admit I feel a whole lot better about starting ivf, I just have a more positive feeling about it all starting.
> 
> but y'kno its not over til the fat lady sings and as the other girls have told you, test again on ur otd. Fingers crossed for you x x


Well still no sign so looks like this time made it to test day !!

We met my mum today for a drink and talked over the IVF with her and she said she will support us in what ever we decide so we have made the decision were moving onto IVF.

When I'm at clinic tomoz I will make appointment for the doctor and get things moving xx

Chubby I'm on them and they give u so many side effects x

Natty hope scan goes well xx

Mrs m I'm doing ok not feeling down about it at all, how are u doing xx

Jules nope no sign no pains either !!! How are u xx

Hi to all our pg ladies ones in waiting also on 2ww xxx shelley welcome to the gang xx


----------



## Sarahella

Evening girls,

Hope you are all ok. Only just had chance to grab a minute to post as the weekend has been hectic.
Just wanted to thankyou all for the lovely posts x  

KerryC - how are you feeling today? sending you a   
shelley - welcome and good luck  
sandra - Im please ive given you hope. Ive asked sharry to add me to the front page as the more   on there the better. 
MrsM - The wedding was great we were with great friends was bursting to tell. DH told his best friend and I told my best friend today and the
in-laws. We all cried it was very emotional. Will tell dd at 12 weeks as she would love a little brother or sister and if anything went wrong it would obviously upset her. My best friend has a 6month old and dd is amazing with her I had a huge lump in my throat watching her hold the baby today she is going to be the best big sister ever. It hasnt sunk in yet. I did another HPT this morning and then stopped at morrisons on the way home from wedding and bought 2 more! 

I really hope we see more BFP's on here very soon you all deserve it   

Take care everyone. I will keep in touch and have my fx for more  

sarah x


----------



## Kerry C

shelleysugar said:


> Hi Chubbypanda - it's good to have someone else on the same IUI 2WW. I've had indigestion today and getting panicy - how ridiculous huh!! I don't know the answer to your question but I'm sure someone will. Stay in touch.
> 
> Shelleysugar x


OMG Shelley hope you don't mind I have just read your diary and wow wish I could have done that when this all started, what a great read xx


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Kerry
Oh thanks for comment - it's funny because I find it really therapeutic and almost forget that other people can read it!  If other people find it helpful too then that's a bonus.  It's been quite a journey so far but keep reading and I hope to offer good news soon!

Good luck with your HPT tomorrow - it's good to make it to the OTD.       

Shelleysugar xxx


----------



## natty84

hi everyone, just had my scan and have got 10 follies! only 3 poss 4 are growing so hopefully the others wont. 3 are at 10 so looking good. Hoping the 4th doesnt keep growing as dont wanna have to abandon cycle :-( the nurse is going to talk to the consultant and then ring to let me know what to adjust the drugs to. Will be having another scan friday. Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## suz74

Morning ladies hope everyone is ok ....

Natty - Glad your follies are growing !! keeping my fingers crossed for you   

Kerry - Have you tested yet??  hugs ((())) 

Good luck to all in 2ww and those scanning and injecting today! 

AFM - well yesterday morning I went to the toilet and had a tiny little bit of pinkish discharge when wiping (sorry too much info lol ) - I was convinced it was AF  and had a good cry ......but then nothing else no full AF - although got a few cramps like AF is going to start....still nothing this morning...my boobs are still really aching and sore and for the last couple of days I have had a really sore throat esp in the evenings .....I feel rather emotional about it all now and just want to know if im pregnant!!!  its 11/12 days since my IUI should I test early  Im not supposed to test till 16th but I dont think I can wait that long......    anyway good luck to everyone this week!!! xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer1

Good Morning Ladies

Well 1st injection went ok yesterday - bit of a shaky start and had to use 4 needles as we kept doing it wrong but i'm sure we'll get the hang of it. DH did the injecting for me but he is on night shifts in few days so is worried about me having to do it myself although he did say "well it didnt hurt" - how did he know!?! hehe - had a bit of a rash after it but all gone today?!?!?!

Kerry hope the testing wont be too bad for you today - but then again still got my fingers crossed that your HPT was too early the other day  xx

Suz - i'm sure i would be very anxious to test but if you get a BFN it may still be too early so dont get your hopes up if you do decide!! xx maybe try holding off until weekend give yourself the full 2 weeks xx 

Natty - good luck with those 3 follies - everything crossed that no more mature  xx 

hope everyone is doing ok!! xx

AFM - i'm waiting for clinic to call me with decision about 1st scan - still bit nervous that they going to put me off - they never seem conclusive when i talk to them its quite disheartening - you'd think they would have a clear system on how things work but i alsways feel like they just make it up as they go along! xx 

Will be back online later to let you know xx
xx


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Kerry - Good luck with testing. Fingers x for you.

Natty - let's hope only 3 keep growing, I've heard stories of people having 3/4 lead follicles and a few days later a couple stop maturing. Keep us posted on your next scan results.

Shelleysugar - I have absoultly no symptoms. On the day of IUI I had dull cramping in the evening only on my righthand side. (actually this is the only side I've ever felt pain on.) 
My (.)(.) were slightly sore over the weekend, but even that has now subsided. I really think this week will fly by but can imagine next week being fairly slow.

Dreamer1 - my injections were a nightmare at first. I was on merional. I had to mix the solution myself. On day1 of injections I couldn't get rid of the air bubbles from the syringe, wasted 1 box of injections. So I binned it and started again. On the second box I couldn't open the bottle with the sodium chloride solution and DH shattered the bottle while trying to help, and cut his fingers. I then bust into tears and went to bed without taking the injections. Had to go to the clinic the next day where the nurse showed me again and watched me take the first injection. As she was watching me, i felt the pressure and I just had to put a brave face on and injected myself. I felt no pain. 
After day 4 I think I got the hand of it and it became really simple.

AMI - I had my Physio appointment this morning at 8am. I had to tell the therapist that there could be a possibility that I may be pregnant so she doesn't use the electrodes. She was over the moon and so excited, I then had to spend 5 min calming her down and telling her that I won't know until next weekend and there is also a strong possibility that I may not be so not to get too excited. Urgh!

I have my acupuncture appointment tonight at 7pm so its a bust day. I'm looking forward to that as I feel I'm doing something positive to help me conceive. 

Hi to everyone else... Hope your treatment/2ww is going well.
xx


----------



## Pixies

suz74 said:


> AFM - well yesterday morning I went to the toilet and had a tiny little bit of pinkish discharge when wiping (sorry too much info lol ) - I was convinced it was AF  and had a good cry ......but then nothing else no full AF - although got a few cramps like AF is going to start....still nothing this morning...my boobs are still really aching and sore and for the last couple of days I have had a really sore throat esp in the evenings .....I feel rather emotional about it all now and just want to know if im pregnant!!! its 11/12 days since my IUI should I test early  Im not supposed to test till 16th but I dont think I can wait that long......  anyway good luck to everyone this week!!! xxxxx


Suz, if you are feeling really bad, perhaps it's better if you find out. For me it was the not knowing lot worse than a negative result. I tortured myself, couldn't sleep or think about anything else. I got BFP on day 11 (very faint line from second urine) and still a faint from first on day12. I know for some people it doesn't show that early, perhaps that's why they make you wait that long? 
You should do whatever you feel comfortable with but it's not worth risking your mental health.
Good luck hun!    

Kerry best of luck for today!    
x


----------



## hevaroo

morning ladies  

suz- all 3 of my cycles i had slight spotting from 9dpiui for 2 or 3 days before af started, so for me it was an indication that af was on its way. but if you only had a slight amount for one day it could have been implantation? i'd perhaps wait another day or 2 if af still doesn't arrive. good luck x


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Ladies thanks for the best wishes will get results back at 1.30 and I have booked in for IVF in August but when I was chatting to the nurse she said oh well if it was a BFN this time we was going to book you in for IVF anyway !!! all that debating we have done this weekend and they wanted us to go that way anyway but hey ho lol xxx

Will pop back on later with the result but I already know deep down    xxx


----------



## JessieMay

Hi all

Congratulatons Sarah on the BFP!!

Hope everyone else is ok

Well, i have been for the follicle scan this morning and everything seems to be going well.  I had a follicle of 19mm, one at 15mm, one at 12mm and one at 11mm, because there isn't a consultant at my clinic yet we can't have the full IUI, but they have given me the trigger injection for me to do in the morning and then it is a case of trying things the old fashioned way for this month!  They have advised me to test 23rd/24th, so don't know whether is can be put on the front page, because it's not really a proper cycle?  I also asked about whether this cycle will be counted as our first funded, however they have said that it won't be counted as the first funded, so that's good news too.

Wishing everyone lots of luck

Jess x


----------



## incywincy

Hi all,

Haven't posted on here for ages, so congratulations to Sarah and Pixies for BFPs!!!  

I did postpone treatment in May, got moved house and enjoyed my wedding anniversary.  We went out for tapas (lots of seafood) and many, many drinks.  I made a point of it being my last big night out for a long time and had to be dragged out of the bar at 3.20am!    

AF has arrived today and so my first cycle will begin, with an anticipated ov date of 20th of June.  But now it is here, I am full of doubts and nerves.  I don't really understand why, because I have been waiting excitedly to do this for months now.  I woke up in the middle of the night a couple of nights ago certain that I didn't want to do it it yet, wanted to wait another 6 months.  I keep having all these 'what if' moments - worrying that I will regret doing it now.  I don't understand why - I don't know what I'm planning to do in the next 6 months instead of having a baby...  I started looking at foreign holidays, telling myself that if we postponed we could squeeze in a cheap holiday first and I don't know why.  It's almost like I am trying to talk myself out of it.

But I also know that whenever I see a pregnant woman at work or in the street, or little babies, I know that's what I want right now.

Anyone had any similar feelings?


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Incywincy welcome back glad the move went well yes we all feel like that from time to time, its a really big thing to be going through all the emotions and ups and downs you are bond to feel this way and I was the same when we 1st started should we just get a holiday in lol you will be fine.

What is your treatment plan ? 



Jessie great news will be thinking of you x


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Kerry, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one! Treatment is straightforward: pick donor characteristics soon, then when I get a positive opk I book a plane to Denmark and hop on it for natural iui. 

What about you? If it's a bfn when does ivf start?


----------



## suz74

Dreamer1 - Yes Im going to try and hold out a bit longer   my AF should arrive 10th/11th  (if not early) so will try to wait until after then at least ....just feel a bit on edge ...glad your injection went well! and good luck with the scan hope its good news  

Pixie - how are you and little beanie??    its tough but gonna hold out for a while longer  thank you for your advice xx

Hevaroo - yes I do feel like its my AF but gonna hold out a bit longer  hope you are ok 

Kerry - big hugs (())) if is BFN at least you are now on the IVF road!! which is great   

Jessiemay - Good luck!!  

IncyWincy - Great news good luck on your cycle!! totally normal how you are feeling hun   xx


----------



## Kerry C

Wow its all so exciting isnt it   how long would you have to be there for ? and why there ? its ok I have just been looking at a clinic in spain for IVF.

we have appointment on the 5th July and then Nurse 19th July then were booked in for IVF for my next cycle 1st week of August !! Ahhh

Just called the clining and its what we thought a BFN and just had some good news my job is safe for now   

xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Kerry   Even when you know deep down that it's negative, it still hurts for it to be 'official.' At least you have the IVF to look forward to, & a break for you & hubby before it all starts. I might be afew weeks behind you on the IVF journey so keep in touch, i'll have loads of questions for you. Sending you loads of luck for IVF hun xx

Suz, i'd be tempted to test if I was you, like Pixies said - it's the not knowing bit which is harder! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun  

Hi Incywincy, I think what you're feeling is completely normal. Back in January, prior to my first appointment at Care, I almost completely talked myself out of it. Not because I didn't want a baby - i want that more than anything in the world, but because deep down I was scared of all the appointments, all the time of work, all the hassle & the prospect of it failing. But then I realised I had no choice if I wanted a baby. It'll be worth it in the end hun, and we're all here to support you  

Jessiemay, how come there's no doctor at your clinic to do the IUI? That's abit rubbish, but at least you have plenty of follicles & can get the timing of intercourse right. Best of luck to you hun  

Sarahella, have PM'd you back hun x

Pixies, hope you're doing well...when will your first scan be? Be sure to keep in touch, it'll give us all hope!  

AFM, injections going ok, scan next week, just wishing time away!


----------



## Pixies

Thanks for asking girls, our first scan is on Friday!! Scared, excited, apprehensive.   

Good luck with the IVF journey  

Incywincy I put it off for years! I was too scared of the disappointment. Now I regret not doing it sooner as I'll be 37 by the time my first baby is born - that's if it all goes well. If you want a baby just go for it, it will all fall into place and tx isn't that scary. 
xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Pixies, loads & loads of luck for friday!! Will be thinking of you. Make sure you come & tell us all about it!


----------



## Pixies

Thanks Mrs.M will do! xx


----------



## JessieMay

Hi again

Mrs M - there's no consultant at the hospital because he has retired, the new one doesn't start until 18th June and until the new one starts they aren't licensed to do the treatment,very frustrating but we can't do anything about it unfortunately. Staying positive though,you never know!

Sharry - can I be put on the front page,testing 23/24th June? I know it's not a proper cycle because we aren't having the insemination,would that be ok?

Jess x


----------



## Dreamer1

Hey ladies

Clinic called back early and got 1st scan on Friday!! it seems really early but they want to see if the dosage i'm on is ok as they may need to up it!! xx Second lot of injections tonight - got bit upset as i'm really struggling with them!! sure it will get easier.

Pixies - cant believe you have scan on Friday - that has come around quickly - i bet your really excited  xx Good luck hope its all perfect for you xx 

Kerry -   but massive good luck on the IVF journey. 

Mrs M - hope your injections going ok!! better than mine anyway  xx

Incywincy - good luck with your cycle and the donor match  xx

Sending   to all those on your 2ww - hope you all bearing up ok xx


----------



## Dreamer1

Question about MENOPUR!!

hey ladies had a bit of a nightmare with my Mneopur injections tonight. Realsied my dosage was 150 unit but each vial is 75 units. we have a 1ml solution to add to each vial but want sure if i was meant to use one solution per vial or just mix the two with one solution. Well we decided to use one solution each per vial but draw the both mixtures up on the same syringe and inject as one injection.

Is anyone else using Menopur and if so how do you do it!!

hope the question makes sense to someone?!?!

thanks ladies xx


----------



## Jules13

Hey I was never on menopur only gonalF but whenever I had to double dose 150 I ised two 75 vials and put them into the one injection. I also had to add solution to the vials but only one solution would fit into the injection syringe anyway so we added solution to one vial, sucked it up then added it to the other one then used that for injecting. Hope that makes sense! X


----------



## Sarahella

Hi dreamer,
I was on 150iu menopur. I drew x1 saline mixed with first 75iu then drew up mixed solution injected into the 2nd 75iu. So only used one saline. Hope this makes sense. This is the  way my clinic told me to do it. Good luck  

Hi KerryC - sorry re iui and sending you loads of luck for ivf   glad your job is safe x
Jessiemay & natty - thanks for kind message. Hope your cycle goes well sending you some   vibes  
MrsM- got the pm thanks I've sent you one back.   good luck for your scan next week x
Suz - I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you re testing.  It a BFP  
Hi to everyone else hope you're all ok sending you some   and  

Sarah x


----------



## stephieuk2

ok this 2ww is killing me I have to wait till 16th of june to do my own test and back at the hostpial on 18th is it wise to do my own test or wait till 18th I was told by some people waiting to have a proper test is better but don't think I can wait the extra couple of days to know


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hi Stephieuk2, when did you have your IUI?
I'm not 100% sure about the accuracy of HPT v doctor's test but I'm sure someone will know the answer. Perhaps you could depending on the brand you use as some are more realiable than others.

My OTD is 17th June, however I have been told I probably could test on the 16th (which is what I'll do). 16th will be 15 days post IUI.


----------



## stephieuk2

Hi ChubbyPanda I had IUI on friday 1st and Saturday the 2nd saturday was the actual day to have it done ive had lower back ache since and keep getting cramps hope thats a good thing I started the progesterone gel on the sunday after.


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Stephieuk2 
OooOo- there are a few us who are testing next weekend. How exciting. Hopefully we should see at least one BFP if not more amongst us.

My IUI was on the 1st at 3.30pm. I had dull aches around 10pm that evening for a couple of hours. Not much since. I've had a few twinges around my ovaries/uterus but nothing significant. Fingers crossed for us. X


----------



## incywincy

KerryC - I'm sorry to hear about the confirmation of the the BFN.  Good news on the job front though - one less stress to have to deal with.  There are some lovely looking clinics in Spain.  You could combine the treatment with a little holiday!  I'm going to Denmark purely for financial reasons, as I can't justify the expense here when it's so easy and cheap to fly over there.  It will just be an overnight stay.  If my DP wasn't working that week, I'd suggest a 2 night stay and we could wander around Copenhagen.

MrsM - thank you, I'm feeling a bit better today and getting back focused on wanting to have the treatment as opposed to making excuses to get out of it!

There seems to be quite a few on the 2ww now!  I hope you are all doing well and not driving yourselves mad with symptom spotting.


----------



## Dreamer1

hi ladies

thanks for the advice on the menopur - makes sense to use one solution it seemed alot to inject last night xx


----------



## Kerry C

Afternoon Ladies just wanted to give you an update I'm now moving on to IVF and now got a cancellation so will be starting 1st week of July not August, I will be popping in from time to time to see how you are all getting on and wish each and every one of us all the best of luck in out TX.

incywincy- I'm seriously looking over seas if this cycle don't work fingers crossed x 

Sending lots of love and best wishes to all xx


----------



## suz74

Well ladies no need to test .....my period came today ........I knew it was coming though so not too gutted - first try too so will phone clinic and get ready for my next cycle - have to wait till next period now but im glad in a way will give me time to re-coup myself  

Anyway good luck to the rest of you     

Great news Kerry good luck!! xx


----------



## sandra74

Suz    sending you a big virtual hug
Kerry looks like we'll be buddies again!

I'm allowed one more go at IVF, this time a short protocol starting CD2 of my next cycle (end June/ beginning July). Hoping I respond well this time cos if I don't I have to go private or use donor eggs. 

I'm making the most of my drug free month: went back to the gym yesterday after nearly 6 weeks of zero exercise and gonna have the occasional cocktail here and there!!!

For the ladies still in treatment or on your 2ww sending you lots of   vibes and hoping for lots more BFP


----------



## Mrs.M

Suz,   sorry it's a BFN hun xx Great attitude though, good luck next cycle xx

Kerry, fab news on getting started early! Loads of luck & babydust! xx

Those cocktails sound good Sandra! xx


----------



## natty84

suz im sorry big hugs  
I have spoken to the clinic and they have told me to carry on with the injections at same dose. I will be having another scan monday. Im really hoping that the others dont mature cos i really dont want to abort after the horrid process of the injections etc. Im on a mega downer at minute, we have a staff member on holiday and i spoke to my boss saying that the iui may well be tuesday ad he replied that if he cant get the cover for the 2 hours i cant go! That will mean alot of wasted money time and effort. I did explain everything a year ago when I was offered the job, it hasnt effected him at all until now. I cant help when it falls. I just feel so broken by everything and cant seem to pick myself up. have been arguing with DH as well. Has anyone else felt like this?


----------



## suz74

Thanks guys ....I just knew from Tuesday .....it kind of prepared me for today ......so do I ring the clinic today do you think 

Lots of luck to all this week


----------



## hevaroo

suz- so sorry af got you,     i've quite enjoyed having a month off tx, its been nice not to have to worry about scans or being off work etc. your nxt cycle will be here before you know it.

kerry- thats great that you don't have long to wait for ivf, good luck to you   i'm sure iui isn't going to work for us, but we have 3 more to get through before we can have our funded ivf. enjoy your break until you start tx! 

good luck to everyone testing soon, i'm sure we'll be seeing some more bfp's very soon! x


----------



## Mrs.M

Suz, when my AF showed up the clinic advised me to do a HPT anyway - just to be sure & then ring them & let them know. Hope your AF isn't too bad  

Natty, that it shocking about your boss. I'd tell him to go to hell. Some things are more important, and he can't sack u over it. What an asshole!


----------



## Anrol

Aw Natty  I really understand how you feel. I've been waiting 45 days for Af to arrive and in that time my colleague, my friend and my sister-in-law have all announced that their expecting. I've really struggled to pick myself up and the feelings of despair are really horrible. Thank goodness that AF arrived today and I can start the injections tomorrow. 

I've also been a bit mean to DH recently. I shouted at him when all the good news was announced around me, but to be fair he fully understood and he is at this moment on his was to the shops to get me some chocolate due to AF arriving. I'm sure that your DH understands too, 
I just dont think they neccessarily know how to show it all the time.

I explained to my boss what I'm going through too and so far so good but i'm not sure that I'd be very tollerant if he told me that I couldn't go. Perhaps your boss was having an off day, we all have them? perhaps try talking to him/her on Monday again, or is there anyone else that could cover for you? it'd be awful if you couldn't get there for the sake of a couple of hours. I've got my fingers crossed. Chin up. x

Suz  

To all of you on your 2ww    hopefully I'll be joining you soon


----------



## ClarissaN

Hello lovely ladies

I have been keeping up with your posts for a few weeks, just in the background.... preparing myself!!

After being refused IVF on the NHS (I had one high FSH result and a low AMH result) I have been granted the snippet of hope of 3 x IUI treatments starting with my next period. 
Well..... it's on it's way, I can sense it so I thought that I would say hello and I hope to be joining you very soon for my first treatment. 

I can honestly say that I am as nervous as hell - I know the odds are stacked against me but my consultant said "A small chance is better than no chance at all" and I'm remembering that. 

The very best of luck to anybody that's close to OTD and those just starting out 

C


----------



## janey751975

Hey Everyone,

Haven't been on here for a while as my first natural cycle was abandoned in May and I was feeling sorry for myself! So much has happened here though, it's great to see the BFP's flashing away   I am sorry for those of you who have had BFN this cycle. Sending  

AFM - went into the hospital for 2nd cycle baseline scan on Monday 4th and they have lost my case notes and so couldn't give me any further treatment and have abandoned this month as well till they can find my file with all my consent forms and results and everything in it. For some reason they think I have been filed away as an IVF patient somewhere, we have never been IVF always been IUI? It doesn't inspire us with confidence. They have assured me that the file will turn up, but worst case scenario is that we will have to fill out all the forms again and possibly re-do tests where the results aren't stored on the computer.... 

On the plus side - we nearly cancelled our holiday this Saturday as we thought it would coincide with treatment but we thought we would wait so luckily we are still able to go away for a week and come back to start a fresh. 

Sending you all   i just hope this month goes quickly!!


----------



## Dreamer1

good afternoon Ladies

What a miserable day - but it gives me an excuse to sit and do nothing - really washed out today but think its a combo of painting ktichen, cleaning and injections.

*Suz* - sending you  - glad you staying positive xx

*Clarissa * - Welcome to the thread - hope you find it helpful and reassuring  xx

*Janey* - welcome back - hope you enjoy your week away and come back refereshed ready got treatment. Hopefully the clinic locate your case notes - its a hard enough expereince having to wait without the clinics making things worse - 

*Natty* - i cannot believe your boss - you cant let him make you waste this opportunity!! xx you explained everything to him before you started TX so he cannot expect you to miss this now. xx i was concerned about the same thing as we have very low staff levels at the moment but my boss reassured me that i would be able to attend every appt regardless of cover xx i hope you are able to talk your boss around - this is too important  xx

*ANROL* - looks like we're cycle buddies with Mrs M -   for some BFP's

*Mrs M* - hope you doing ok? hope going back to work wasnt too bad. I'm trying to enjoy my week off xx when's your scan?

*Sandra* - only a few weeks to wait - hope this round will be better for you - ENjoy those cocktails xx 

*Kerry* - Great news about the earlier IVF apointment - fingers crossed this is the start of the good news - a positive start x

*Jessie, Chubbypanda, Shelley & Stephie * - hope you all doing ok on your 2ww -   xx

AFM - got 1st scan tomorrow - still think its slightly early but staying postive xx xx


----------



## suz74

Natty - OMG I cannot believe your boss!!! I would tell him to go swing on his balls!!    you MUST attend your appts hun and by law they cannot stop you! big hugs (())) 

Dreamer 1 - Glad you doing ok with injections it does get easier with time  good luck with your first scan!    

Janey - Welcome back - hope they find your files - very naughty of them!! as if you have not got enough to contend with  

Sandra - enjoy your month off  

Anrol - so pleased your AF has arrived - got everything crossed for you !!     

Kerry - will miss seeing you around but best of luck with the IVF! keep us updated  

Good luck to all those in 2ww this week!!  

AFM - Well phoned clinic to tell them AF has arrived .....they asked if it was light or heavy - and if I wish to still test I can do at weekend but does sound like a no no - so now have to reserve my sperm again - spoke to Dot the embrologist and she does not see a problem with reserving the same sperm and the wait wont be long - she is ringing me next week to confirm - so hopefully next cycle will be in July!!    will still be coming on here to see how you are all doing though   would be lost without you all on here  xx


----------



## natty84

thanks everyone for all of ur replies, u are all so wonderful and know how to cheer me up. I will speak to my boss again monday and hope it was an off day. Its weird really that dh boss has been much more understanding and has let him come to every appointment with me regardless of short staff. Im sure it will be ok as one of the nurse may cover for me. My dh is very understanding and lets me rant and rave at him. I just feel so bad afterwards :-( dreamer im such a needle phobic and i kicked up such a fuss now 8 days on they are getting easier. emla cream works wonders  suz good luck for july. anrol thats exciting now u can begin, good luck. To anyone i have missed hope ur well and good luck xx


----------



## nkmbuddy

Oh my gosh there has been so many posts here the last few days.... 

Pixie it was great to see you on here - I hope you are doing well. Good luck with the scan tomorrow so exciting!!!

Natty - OMG - you poor thing. bosses can be such jerks I hope as you said its an off day and if you go back its different. 

Kerry good luck with IVF.    Interesting about what you said regarding to Spain. We are wondering if we should look at going abroad if costs are lower. We are self funding which is KILLING our savings. 

I hope everyone else is doing well - 2 week waits are not tossing you over the edge. Hopefully we will see your BFP soon!!! 

As for me I went in for my scan today - i had 3 possible follicles around 15 - I'm on day 8 so hoping they get a bit bigger. Then I had a bunch of small ones that she didn't think would amount to anything useful. Last month I had 4 and got a BPN so hard to stay positive!!!       Anyway I should be back in on the 12th for my procedure if my ovulation goes as schedule. Then I'm back on the 2 week train. . . uhhhhh.... so hard to do this all over again I can honestly see why people take a month off.


----------



## George1976

Hi, i am now officially on my 2ww for my first IUI with injectables, i only had one follicle and was devastated, I never imagined it would be this hard I feel like Iam going mad, good luck to everyone else who is waiting for results or mid treatment , it has been really reassuring reading everyone else's posts


----------



## shelleysugar

Good luck with your 2WW George.  I'm on a natural IUI and I'm sure I only had one follicle, so don't be devastated as that would be the natural way.  I have to say the waiting is the hardest, and putting every possible symptom under a microscope.  Hope it flies by for you.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Natty - don't let your boss get the final say. He should be grateful that you have been upfront to him. I mean you could have just rang in sick on the day then what would he have done? You need to prioritise yourself above work and he needs to understand you are having a medical procedure and it needs to be done when the doctor tells you that you are ready. Failing any positive outcome you could have a word to HR especially as you accepted the job on the basis you would be entitled to time off for this treatment. 

Suz74 - your comment really made me chuckle at work.  

George76 - I too had 1 follicle, although I was slightly disheartened that I had only had 1, I was more grateful that I had something. Good luck.


----------



## nkmbuddy

George it only takes one  good luck!!!!!


----------



## hevaroo

hello all   

natty- as everyone else has said that's so out of order from your boss! my boss has been very understanding and says if i need a day off that's fine, but i told him a couple of months ago i was worried as i might need a day off for iui and there was only me and one other person working and he made that much fuss about covering my shift 'just in case' (when i don't want everyone to know) that i've decided i'm not going to warn him next time, i'll just ring in sick on the day. There's no way you could miss your iui when you've spent all that money and time getting to this point.  good luck  

hello to everyone else (i'm not very good at personals and remembering everyone so i'll generalise!) lots and lots of luck to you all  

afm- i'll be joining you all for my nxt cycle of iui within the next few days, after numerous phone calls and misunderstandings it seems our pct won't transfer our funding for iui to another clinic   we can transfer for ivf but not iui so i'm a bit disappointed. just want to get through the next 3 cycles so we can start ivf, i'm sure iui's not going to work for us.
i bought some moonstones today, it's probably a load of rubbish but moonstone is supposed to be good for fertility and i'm getting desperate, i'll try anything!      to everyone x


----------



## Dreamer1

Hey ladies 

Had 1st scan today got 2 follies on the left ovary - 1 x 9mm and 1 x 10mm with lining of 7mm (not sure if thats good or not they didnt even mention it)!! nothing on the right xx Got abother scan on Monday with the possibility of IUI either Wed 13th or Fri 15th. Hopefully those 2 follies grow nicely without anymore sprouting up  xx

NKMbuddy - glad your scan went well yesterday - i'm only on day 5 today so just a few days behind you xx 

Hevaroo - dont be too disapointed that you cant change clinics - think positively as if IUI is going to work for you it shouldnt matter which clinic you are at - hopefully the break you've had will be the trick you needed xx xx where did you get the moonstone??

George - good luck with the 2ww xx


----------



## hevaroo

hi dreamer- your follies and lining seem good for cd5, my lining is usually around 7 on cd10. we were hoping to change clinics as we are using donor sperm and our clinic doesn't have many donors to choose from, also our sperm counts have only been around 1.5mil after washing which i have been very disappointed with.  i got the moonstones from a reflexology/spa shop, if it helps me to feel more positive then i'll try anything! lol. x


----------



## Dreamer1

Hi Hevaroo

i understand now why you want to move clinics!! do you have the same donor each time?? xx


----------



## incywincy

Natty, your boss is bang out of order.  If you aren't in a union, is there one you can join?  Usually you are covered from the moment you sign up online.  If not, do look into your legal rights so you can refer to them if your boss continues to be awkward.  And write everything down with dates and times in case it is needed in the future.

I went to IKEA today.  Bumps GALORE.  I couldn't turn the corner without being fronted by a pregnant woman or a tiny baby!  It was good though, after a few days of doubt it helped remind me what I want.

I am now focusing on getting lots of protein and calcium in as well as the multitude of supplements I am taking!

Hevaroo, that's a bit crap about not being able to change clinics.  Still, you have 3 goes left, one of them might be the one that takes!

Dreamer - hope those follies grow well!  I kind of wish I was being scanned so I had an idea of what's going on in there.


----------



## hevaroo

Dreamer- we used the same donor for the last 3 iuis but have chosen a different one now for our next 3. Hoping numbers might be better with a different donor. If the iuis dont work then we'll be choosing yet another donor for ivf at notts. it'd be nice if we got a bfp this month then we'd have some fab news to announce at our wedding! 

Goodnight everyone x


----------



## natty84

hi everyone, good news my collegue is going to cover if needed thankfully. My boss made such a fuss that i may very well call in sick in future. I just hope after all these problems it doesnt just get abandoned now. hood luck hevaroo i hope u have some fantastic news to announce. I will update everyone after my scan on monday xxx


----------



## hevaroo

thats great news natty, fingers crossed you get your iui and nothing gets delayed or abandoned   xx


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Good news Natty. But next time I think you should ring in sick if it will save you the stress.

AFM - I had my thyroid and progesterone levels tested yesterday. I need to up my thyroxine as my TSH was still to high and my progesterone was not high enough that I need to take crinone 3 times a day. Urgh!!!!
Hate crinone. It's too difficult to insert.


----------



## natty84

chubbypanda i hate crinone with a passion. Just remember its for the greater good and it will all be worth it, even if it doesnt always feel like it xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hello,  

I have recently found FF and as I feel im loosing my mind a little I thought it would be great to be able to chat to other people in the same boat.

I have been trying for a baby for over 3 years now, I am 32 and have been diagnosed with PCOS. 
So we tried to conceive for a year but nothing was happening, then I was diagnosed with PCOS and started seeing the specialist at our local hospital where they put me on Clomid. 9 months on clomid was a bit of a nightmare (periods from 32-70 days), it was not working so they made my dose higher which made me SO ill, I had very side affect in the book! I shortly stopped the clomid and then since then we  have been waiting (which seams like a lifetime!!) For decisions from the doctors, referral to St Mary's Hospital in Manchester and then another 3 month wait for an appointment with the nurse there to find out what is in store for us!

So 3 weeks ago we went in and had a hour appointment with a nurse, she told us as my husbands sperm is very good that we do not yet need IVF so have been given the chance of 4 goes at Ovulation Induction with IUI. 

I have always had very irregular periods (some years none) in fact today I am on day 118 of my cycle! So at the hospital they gave me some tablets to start my period if it did not come 2 weeks after I had spoke to them. So for the last 5 days I have been having the tablets, I have been feeling terrible and yesterday I stayed in bed all day just feeling very depressed and wanting to cry/hit someone! So now I am waiting for my period to start and then to ring St Marys to see if they can fit me in this month (think I will go loopy if they cannot!!)

I truly think that allot of my fertility problems are connected to stress. I react so badly physically and mentally to stress and I suffer allot from anxiety. So I have been trying my best to relax and I have been having acupuncture sessions. Im just finding it very hard to be calm at the moment and be positive especially when taking drugs is making me feel so horrendous and scared!  

I hope everyone out there is ok today, big hugs xx


----------



## Kerry C

Hi little carLy bean - welcome to the thread they are a really nice bunch and any questions you have just ask, or want a rant just rant away Hun at the end of the day were all here for the same reason ...  



Natty great news x  

Chubbypanda - ouch 3 times a day I hated once so really feel for you   x 

Hi to everyone else x x


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi Little Carly Bean, you're deffinately in the right place....FF is a godsend! Wishing you loads of luck with your cycle. I also have PCOS & can go upto a year without a natural period, it's such a cruel horrible condition! We're all here if u have questions xx

Kerry hope you're ok & well prepared for your IVF...won't be long now!    

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerry C

Hi mrsm I'm good been reading up on IVF.   

How are you doing ? Xx


----------



## natty84

hi everyone, went for my scan today and have 1 lead follicle at 17.5mm none of the others have matured so its all go for tomorrow afternoon eeekkk only problem i have is i need to have the trigger shot at 3pm. hubby usually does it and not sure i can do it myself :-( so im sat here trying to work up the courage to do it. Just got to tell myself it will all be worth it. So im excited about tomorrow but dreading the 2ww it was torture last time. Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## treelover

Good to see the good news and positive energy. 

I had the iui on May 24, and now still see nothing... Last Friday i did a test but was BFN. Interestingly my doc told me that I just wait and finish the progesterone (14 days) and just wait afterwards. If my period doesn't start then I can do a test. No OTD or anything... But of course I couldn't wait...  And now I still don't have the AF, nor any positive sign. I am a bit confused now...

When doing the iui, the doc did mention that DH's sperm count is on the low side (the lowest that they barely would consider iui...), but his specialist on an earlier test told him that eveything was just great and stuff. Does anyone know what's a good count number We live in Switzerland now and the doc is not that great with English...

I don't want to get my hope up but don't feel that good... had not been able to sleep properly for the last two weeks ... Not sure if this is from the stress or is from natural body reaction?? Anyone had similar experience?

XOXO to all that are ttc, and also to those who got the BFP.


----------



## ChubbyPanda

KerryC - Doing crinone at home, in the comfort of your bed/bathroom is one thing, but doing it at work was a nightmare just now. Somehow, sitting on the toilet floor at work is not how i envisaged my 2ww. 

Natty84 - Best of luck for tomorrow . How did the injection go? I couldn't rely on my DH to give me the injections as he doesn't get home till 11pm. I found if i close my eyes and push the needle in, i didn't even realise it had gone in. What time is your IUI?

treelover - i read somewhere, that for washed sperm
< 1 million is unsuitable / poor.
1-5 million is low
5-15 million is ok
15 - 20 million is good
>20 million excellent

Apparently studies showed the success rate didn't increase by a significant percertage for those whose count fell between 15-20 and over 20 million.

George1976, ShelleySugar & Stephie and anyone else on the , hope you are all doing well. How are you girls feeling?

Hi to everyone else.
xxx


----------



## George1976

Hi to everyone, I have 1 weeks to go before I have my blood test to see if my IUI was sucessful, It is my first experience using crinone gel, really not pleasant at all!!  feeling nervous and sick but dont want to get my hopes up

Treelover- I am not sleeping so well so I really understand where you are coming from, I am having really weird dreams too, maybe stress!
Natty84 -good luck to you, I hated the injections hope the trigger shot went ok. I went through loads of Emla cream  so i could inject myself, it was worth it!!

to everyone else, my thoughts are with you all XXXX


----------



## Dreamer1

Evening ladies

Tree lover & Carly Bean - welcome to the thread!! This place is great for letting off steam or getting some useful advice  xx

Natty - great news about the follies  xx hope the trigger shot went ok!! xx i cant do th injections so been getting my friend to do them when DH not able to xx 

i need some reassurance ladies or a big wake up call!!!  

Had another scan today and i now have:

2 x 15mm      1 x 11mm
1 x 10mm      1 x 9mm
1 x 8mm

They've decreased my dosage from 150 units to 75 units and am going to rescan on Wednesday. Is it possible that only the 2 at 15mm will mature enough or will the cycle be cancelled? xx i'm really disheartened at the moment xx


----------



## Kerry C

Hi dreamer they shouldn't canx just means the smaller ones wont release that's all they are only looking at the 15 ones x x

That's what they did with mine as all they will be doing is checking how much they grow and will tell u to trigger about 18mm as about then the egg releases x x 

Hope this helps so don't worry x x


----------



## Dreamer1

thanks Kerry

I'm just worried that the 11mm and 10mm will grow too big as well and if there's more than 3 of a particular size they will cancel!! i just dont know how big they would let them grow if i had 3 over s certain size!!! keeping everything crossed they wont cancel. It's taken me so long to get this far and i'm worried it will all be wasted. 

i'm also a bit annoyed with the dosage as the nurse today asked why i started on 150 when most girls are on 75 but i said thats what was on the prescription  xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hello everyone!

well my second post, I got my bleed last night so this morning I called St Marys Hospital and she said they would get back to me within 72 hours, excited things are moving but scared! I have been having acupuncture which has really helped with my stress levels. 
Now the wait to see what is next!? Would it be a blood test, scan and a lesson on how to inject the needles? 

Love and happy thoughts to all your bellys! Night nite xx


----------



## incywincy

Yay Little Carly Bean!  Exciting times for you now!  

Dreamer1, I have no idea about follie sizes, but I hope that the decreased dosage means only a couple will get bigger now.

Natty - did you manage to do the trigger shot?  I'd be quite squeamish about that too.  i'm okay with needles as long as I squeeze my eyes tight shut!

Treelover - would you usually expect AF by now?  The progesterone delays it though doesn't it?  I hope you get a BFP or at least AF soon ( not really wishing AF for you, but a concrete answer must be better than this limbo).

George1976, good luck for the second half of your 2ww.  What is bad about the crinone gel?

I am considering asking for progesterone because when my mum was TTC me she had a lot of what would probably be considered chemical pregnancies, where she was a couple of weeks late for her period but not pregnant enough by the time it was due for a doctor's test (back in the days when you had to get tested at the doctors!).  So I think she was having implantation but it wasn't sticking long enough.  I don't know whether to try IUI without it once and then try progesterone on future attempts or just ask for it straight away.  I will see what the doctor thinks.

Nothing to report for me, AF is gone but it is too early to pee on sticks.  I have been obsessively adding apps to my phone to make my trip easier and downloading maps of Copenhagen and measuring suitcases to see what will fit for hand luggage.  Just to feel like I am doing something!  I have an obsessive streak in me that makes me want to write lists and print things off and make grand schedules that I won't stick to!


----------



## natty84

hi guys, i managed the trigger shot in the end  my iui is at 3.30pm today. dreamer i had the same worry with the follies but only the one got to the right size in the end so think positive. well done carly bean and good luck. George1976 keeping my fingers crossed for you.  incy wincy the crinone gel is progesterone and its worth asking them about it. They will measure your womb lining and if they feel its not thick enough thats when you start the gel. hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## suz74

Hi all hope everyone is ok 

Good luck tody Natty!!     

Dreamer1 dont get disheartened I doubt the smaller ones will grow much more esp if you are now lowering your dosage - I was on 75ml too - hope and pray you get the go ahead! keep us posted 

Sorry if Ive forgotten anyone esle good luck to all in 2ww and those scanning! 

AFM - just waiting for a call this week from my clinic regarding having my donor sperm again for the 2nd cycle of IUI  - fingers crossed everything will be in place for July so I can start again!   Im feeling a little better this week - picked myself up and ready to go again lol


----------



## nkmbuddy

Good luck Natty!!!! 

I just got my appointment for IUI tomorrow so will be 1 day behind you in the 2am wait. Can't believe I'm back here again so soon!  Hopefully this time takes   I have two follies that are possible (had 4 last time) keep telling myself it only takes 1


----------



## natty84

thank you everyone, it went well. the sample was good 23 million with high mobility so more than last time  
They said being done at perfect time as my mucous is looking good ( sorry tmi but never been told that before) The whole process went alot smoother than last time so praying this is our time. Now for the 2ww. 

Good luck tomorrow nkmbuddy hope it goes well, we will have to keep each other sane in the horrid 2ww. will keep my fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Im SO stressed I left my phone at home today and the hospital called me, I prey that they did not want me in today for my 1st scan??!!! I will ring 1st thing in the morning, so worried they may turn me away as I missed there call?? 

Good luck Natty! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## ClarissaN

Hi Little Carly Bean

What day of your cycle are you on?
They called me today (same hospital) and wanted me in on Thurs as Weds was full. I ended up going in today as I couldn't make Thurs (the only day out of the whole month!!)

All being well I start my first IUI injections tomorrow


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hello ClarissaN

Im on day 2 of my bleed? Ah I'm panicking now :/ I can go in any day though. 

Oh I hope all goes well for you tomorrow


----------



## hevaroo

evening  

nkm- i would be very pleased with 2 follies! i've only ever had one but was told if i had more than 2 then iui would be cancelled. good luck with the iui tomorrow!  

natty- glad iui went well, was that your pre wash or post wash sperm count? (sorry to be nosey) it's just that i've always worried our sperm count was too low, but the consultant said that they were good. (they've been around 30mil pre wash but only 1.5 mil was used for iui after washing) i'm convinced thats rubbish as others seem to have much higher numbers but there doesn't seem to be anything i can do


----------



## Dreamer1

hey ladies

Natty - glad the IUI went well all sound very positive for you xx  

Suz - glad you ok and everything is moving on nicely for you.

Little Carly Bean - try not to worry i would be very surprised if they wanted you in today. xx hopefully tomorrow will be fine!!!  

NKM Buddy - good luck for tomorrow hope all goes well xx

Clarissa - hope the injections are ok for you - just getting used to mine after nearly a week xx 

AFM - got quite bad cramps in stomach today - really worried that i've over stimulated - going in for scan at 12pm tomorrow - really hope its not cancelled xx


----------



## MissM

So glad to see a BFP on here!!!! Lovely news.. gives us hope!!!
xxx


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Natty84 - glad the IUI went well. Welcome to the 2ww.

Little Carly Bean - Don't panic hon. Call the clinic first thing tomorrow morning. I had ovulation induction and I was told to come in for my scan on either day 1,2,3 or 4. 

NKM Buddy - Goodluck for tomorrow. 

Hi to everyone else.
X


----------



## Anrol

Hi Everyone,

Haven't been on for a while, but I have been keeping up with everyone!

day 7 and first scan booked for tomorrow. Getting chronic fatigue from the Gonal F injections. I was prepared for this as I was overly tired last cycle(abandoned) but this month they've doubled the dosage and I'm on my knees. Anyone else having this symptom?

So all being well with the follies IUI date should be early next week, fingers crossed, then the dreadded 2WW.........although I'll be chuffed to get that far! 

Positive thought waves to you all x


----------



## nkmbuddy

Just had my IUI officially back in the 2 week game... Need to keep myself busy so I don't go nuts like last month!!!  BF had 113 million sperm you would think one of them could cross the finish line but then last month was a bfn so I guess you never know  ok need to stay +


----------



## natty84

wow nkmbuddy thats alot, hopefully one will make it. sending positive vibes to u. 
hevaroo that was post wash count but it only takes the one strong swimmer so dont get disheartened. I read someone on here got a bfp couple of months back with about 1.3 million. Keep positive hun. 
Anrol i was on gonal f and it made me v tired, i was on a low dose. 
Dreamer how did scan go? 
sorry if i have missed anyone. 
afm its day 1 and already going insane lol had to assist with an operation today on a tortoise so made sure i wore a mask and took extra precaution just incase. will be kept busy at work for next few days so hopefully the time wont go too slowly. xxx


----------



## jenmcc83

ive just had my first iui today and im very nervous and excited. 2 week wait now. its all new to me but i have 3 follies 20mm, 19mm and 17mm.


----------



## nkmbuddy

Looks Like there is three of us on the 2wks - fingers crossed for us ladies! Hopefully it goes by fast! I'm going to do the same natty try and stay busy so it goes by faster!!!    

Question after my iui my doctor has me leave right away... No 20 minute rest after. I questioned her today and she said there is no way for the sperm to come out BUT I feel like all other doctors have you ladies rest! I ended up back at work 30 minute tube ride later  Feel like I'm making a mistake


----------



## snowfairy

Hi all,

I thought I'd pop over to this thread.
  
We have unexplained infertility and I have just started meds for our 1st IUI.  I have started Suprecur nasal spray yesterday (day 21) so now I've just to keep spraying and wait for AF to show.  They said AF could be slightly delayed, is this usually by a few days? Then I'll be told when to start injecting gonal-f.  I'm dreading doing the injections.   Which cycle days to they generally start injections and when do you usually have your 1st scan?

 and   to everyone whatever stage you're at, and  to those on the 2ww, hope it doesn't drive you too


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Wellcome to all the newbies. 

nkmbuddy - I laid down for than 5min after my IUI. I was told the cervix closes straight after. I got up and went home and didn't feel any leakage so I am confident my doctor was right.


----------



## stephieuk2

I was left for 20-30mins after with the bed tilted back so I was sort of laid upside down was so uncomfortable couldn't wait to get up they said they do it for a reason but ive not heard anyone else that was left like this. 

I'm down to my last few days of my 2ww I can do my own test on the 16th and back at hospital on the 18th but I couldn't wait and did a test today 4 days early it was negative so I guess this wasn't my time a faint line did show up after the 10mins.


----------



## Kerry C

Don't loose hope hun you know the saying it aint over till the fat lady sings xx


----------



## stephieuk2

I really wish I had waited till the proper test date now


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Stephieuk2 - a faint line is still something. Perhaps it will darken. The 2ww wait hasn't been too bad. However I found myself looking at cots over the Internet and planning my nursery. How crazy is that? My official test date is the 17th. So only a couple of days now for me. Stay positive and hopefully we both will have some good news to share. And if it's not this time, our time will come.


----------



## nkmbuddy

StephieUK2 - a faint line is great news - keep +++++


----------



## Dreamer1

hey ladies

All over for me on this cycle!!!  

My scan yesterday showed 4 follies, 18, 18, 17, 17 so the consultant has decided its too much of a risk to continue - cant believe it!! 
I was really upset but also really annoyed because it turns out that i was started on a double dose of Menopur and usually everyone starts on 75 and if they need to increase they do but they did it the other way round with me and i over stimulated!! xx

been told to have protected intercourse!!! but what about the fact we had unprtoected the day before the scan - would that be too ear;y...confused what to do!! 

we have to have a month off now and the month after we're on holidays so looks like it will be nearing September before we can try again!  xx

Woken up today after the best nights sleep in weeks (think i've got nothing to worry about now) - feeling abit better - cant change anything now so going to carry on being proactive - hitting the gym, using OPK for doing it the old fashion way and try to stay positive that we wont need round 2.

Hope all you ladies on your 2ww are holding up - Stephie a faint line can signal a BFP so hold off few days and try again!! xx 

NKMbuddy - glad the IUI went well - good luck xx

I will definately pop in on you all to see how you all getting on and may see some of you on a new thread in a few months time.

Wishing you all the best and  

xx xx


----------



## Kerry C

Ohhh dreamer I wish I could give u a hug hun    

Xxxx


----------



## Pyra

Hello to all you ladies - I popped over from the 'IUI with low AMH' thread - haven't started IUI yet.

Really sorry to hear that, *Dreamer *- but the consolation is that 4 follicles have hopefully set your mind at rest about low AMH and not producing enough. Wish they could offer you a reduction. Can't you do another cycle right after this and before your holiday? Or is it not advisable because of the over-stimulation?

*Snowfairy *- sorry I can't help, but I'm sure one of the others will.


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

Dreamer, i'm so sorry hun   I know exactly how you feel because the same happened to me last cycle. It is just so disheartening & feels like a complete waste of time. Hubby & I decided to take the risk anyway and didn't use protection, BFN though. I hope your next cycle comes round quickly for you hunny  

Hi Pyra & Snowfairy, and welcome   Snowfairy, I start the Gonal F on day 2 of my cycle & usually have my first scan day 8. Which clinic are u at? They all do things differently. Honestly hun, the injections aren't too bad at all - and i dont like needles!!  

Stephie i'd do another test if I was you hun, fingers crossed  

Kerry & Jules, hope you're both getting on ok with the IVF  

Sarahella, Pixies & Loopy, hope you're ok and the pregnancy is going smoothly   Come back and keep us informed! xxx

AFM, day 9, scan yesterday showed several small follies so it's just a waiting game, again. I am a slow responder though. Back for another scan on saturday.
Lots of babydust to all you ladies x x x


----------



## Anrol

Good morning all,

*Stephie*, try and wait a couple of days, a faint line could be good news. As far as I know youd get a false negative but never a false positive!

*Dreamer1,*  my last cycle was abandoned and I was really fed up about it. Enjoy your days off now and relax with a vino or two.

*Mrs M*, Looks like we're cylce buddies. I had am 8 day scan this morning. So far 1 left and 1 right follicle at just under 1cm each. Like you I have to go back for another scan on Saturday morning to see how things are going. I'm really hopefull that this month I'll actually have my first round of IUI. Gonal F is making me so tired and putting weight on me. I'm over my BMI now and at this rate if the IUI doesn't work then they deny me the IVF on my weight basis. 40 in January so can't afford a hold up. I feel like starving myself but that's not going to do me any good either. Hey ho, can't win whatever I do!!!

*Snowfairy* the injections are not so bad. It's the psyching yourself up for the first one that's the hard one but after that it's easy.... you'll be fine. 
Time for a BFP now to keep the rest of our chins up...............  for all those on 2ww.


----------



## Little Carly Bean

I had the MOST stressful day ever yesterday!! I had missed a call from the hospital the day before as I left my flippin phone at home. So I had no sleep, and I called up first thing in the morning and they told me that I HAD to get in that morning before 8.45 to have my bloods taken or I would miss treatment.

So at 8.10am I had to drive into town in rush hour, this is usualy a 1 hour 15 min journey and I had 35mins! It took me 1 hour. I ran from the car park, turned up (swetting, hair stuck up, no makeup looking like someone that has just escaped out of a mental asilum) for some angel from above to of delayed the blood porter and I could still have my bloods taken!!!!

I I felt so sick with worry but so relived. They said they could only fit me in in 4 hours for a scan (by this time I would of waited 8 as long as I did not miss it!). I then had my injection lesson (felt so fuzzy headed I was worried I was not taking it all in, but they gave me a DVD to take home thank goodness) and she said I just had to wait on the bloods to determine if I could start.

So I then went for a cup of tea in a cafe at the other side of the hospital (unfortunately they did not serve Brandy) ended up cying in the toilet after as there were loads of sick children with there mums and dads in the cafe and it was so sad. 

Pulled myself together and bought some trashy magazines and went back and waited my turn for the scan.

After my scan I had been waiting so long that my bloods had come back and they were ok!! Horray!

So last night I did my first injection with my husband with me, for those worrying about it hurting I did not even feel the needle going in but it just slightly stung when the fluid went in.

So here I am I have started my first IUI journey, Im on the lowest dose to start with, *Dreamer* I am so sorry you have had to stop, very sad but lets hope a rest will do you good and then you will be better next time with a lower dose.

*Snowfairy* I have not heard of the nasel spray so im sorry I cannot help, I hope it all goes well for you though.

And good luck and love to everyone on the 2ww! I hope I get to that stage!

What a day! Phew!


----------



## Pyra

Hello again, ladies. Finally able to join you on this thread.

I had my cd2 baseline scan this morning and got the go-ahead to start Menopur injections (quite a high dose) from tomorrow. Sigh of relief since I was dreading they might see a cyst and cancel the cycle. Only 11 antral follicles visible so far - not great, but sort of expected given my AMH. No bloods today. I'm supposed to go back on cd8 for my next scan and take injections every second day before that. I'm a little worried whether that may be too late for them to scan me and correct dosage, since I ovulate early around cd11-12 on a natural cycle. The nurse at my clinic seemed a little disorganized when explaining how to inject, but I guess there's always FF and Youtube if DH and I still get confused tomorrow lol. To be honest, in my particular situation, we haven't been given great odds for IUI, but one never knows till one tries.

*Little Carly Bean* - sorry to hear about your really hectic day yesterday, but glad you managed to finish everything on schedule, and have started the IUI process.

*Stephie* hoping for a stronger BFP line for you in a day or so!


----------



## stephieuk2

I was told not to test till the 16th but I had 3 tests and it did say I could test 4 days before my expected period so thought I would give it a try the line didn't show up till after 10mins so I read it could be an evaparation line. I have 2 more tests to do one one 16th and then one on 17th then im back at the clinic on the 18th but I don't feel any different so don't have my hopes up.


----------



## ClarissaN

I joined this thread a little prematurely it would seem. 
Just been told I'm not starting my first stimulated IUI this month due to my E2 level. No idea what this means but what's another month when you've been waiting 2 years and are hurtling at break-neck speed towards 40!!

I wish you all every success and I'll join the next thread next month (all being well!)

C


----------



## hevaroo

so sorry dreamer   september will be here before you know it, enjoy your break


----------



## Anrol

*ClarissaN* I'm in the same situation as you, 40 in 6 months time and piling weight on with the drugs. First cycle of IUI abandoned but on day 8 and had 1st scan today of second cycle. Fingers crossed. I wonder sometimes if these people understand that we really don't have the time to wait!

P.S. this thread will start again in a couple of weeks so a lot of us will still be here.


----------



## suz74

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok  wow havent been on for a few days this thread moves so quick lolol

Big hugs Dreamer     I would be pretty upset too but lets hope you get pregnant naturally   

Good luck to all testing this week keeping everything crossed and hang in there all on 2WW it does seem like an eternity   

AFM Clinic rang today to say all is good for the reservation of the donor sperm again   so my new protocol should be winging its way over to me in the next week or so - I think im on same as my last cycle Menopur 75ml injections ...so hopefully all systems go again for July if not then deffo August ...Im glad I have had the little break between cycle I feel strong again and ready for the next part of this emotional journey 

Again good luck guys this week will pop in to see how u all are doing  xxxx


----------



## Pixies

Hello Ladies,
I was so hoping to see a BFP here, I keep praying for your. *Stephanie*, just pee on another stick first thing in the morning hun, I never heard of an evaporation line. I tested 4 days early too, from second urine (sorry tmi), left the stick in the bathroom without looking at it as I was so convinced it didn't work. You had to take it to the window to see it. It's still a line hun! Just do another test in the morning, chances are that line will still be faint mine didn't get strong until about 2 weeks later.
Good luck hun!!   

Sorry* Dreamer* that you had to abandon the cycle. God knows I would try naturally - but that's just me and *MrsM* 
Keeping my fingers crossed with follie growing girls and praying for all of you on 2ww.

AFM had our first scan a week ago, saw one wonderful little heartbeat. I'm sure the scanning lady though I was  because I couldn't stop crying. Having another scan in 10 days, just hoping our little bean will stick. I have no symptoms at all, wasn't sick or anything so it's still hard to believe it's real. I'm craving ice-cream and pasta, but I don't think that's a symptom 

Sending you all lots of love and hugs, hang in there, it will be all worth it in the end.
xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Pixies, brilliant news. You really deserve it hun   Keep us informed of the pregnancy and birth, sending you loads of luck & love xxx

Anrol, it's nice to have a cycle buddy!! Keep me updated & fingers crossed it goes well for you this time xx


----------



## Dreamer1

hey ladies

thanks for all your   xx we dont think we going to try naturally - looking at the size of the follicles i too think the risk is too great...however i'm feeling now if i was to get pregnant and there be complication due to multiple pregnancy i would be inconsolable. its a tough decision but think we made right decision for us xx going out for friends birthday saturday and off for a girly weekend in July so going to keep busy until September xx

hope all you new starters are doing ok and good luck to all on the 2ww xx  xx


----------



## incywincy

Evening all,

Dreamer, what a shame there was too many follies!  At least you know you're able to produce some though, hopefully the stimulation will be correct next time.  Did they explain why they'd had you so high to start with?

Pixies, aww at the little heartbeat!  I'm sure the scanner is used to women crying during the scan though!

Stephie, I hope it wasn't an evap line and you get a BFP in a couple of days, fx for you.

Mrs M and ANROL, seems you are on a similar schedule to me - I'm on day 9.  Not sure when ov will be yet.  I'm expecting it between Mon and Thurs next week.  I usually get a positive opk between day 13 and 16.  I did have a freakily early one in Feb so have been opking since yesterday just to be on the safe side.  

I am getting quite impatient now.  It is getting so close, and I'm not good at waiting.  This does not bode well for my 2ww....


----------



## Anrol

Hi incywincy, yay for cycle buddies! 

I'm not sure what my ov day is either. Got called back into fc this afternoon and I'm they've put me on x4 the dose I was on last month. Next scan day 12 on Monday. Now dose 150 Gonal f. Don't know much about it but it seems like a lot to me! 

Nite nite everyone and sweet dreams, got to cut this short as typing not easy on my phone! X


----------



## incywincy

Four times the dose sounds like a lot!  Hope it does the trick anyway.  I get very confused with all the medication talk, will only really start learning it if I need to if my first 3 IUIs don't work.


----------



## nkmbuddy

Pixie it's so to hear from you on here and the heartbeat I would have doe the same I'm sure!!! Make sure to keep us all up to date! 

Stephie agree with all the comments on here you should test again soon. Faint line could be a + as you read about her alot when people test early. Anyway my fingers and toes are crossed for you. 

AFM - this round has been a bit easier in the I'm not going stir crazy like my first 2 wk wait however had the WORST cramps yesterday. Thankfully they seemed to have passed. I just don't think this round has worked for some reason. I think I have lost faith that we did nothing different.... So just going on like any other day and getting ready for next time. I may try a new doctor next time see if that helps...


----------



## incywincy

Evening!

I had a stressy afternoon today.  Did a cheap OPK after lunch and got a nearly positive line, much earlier than expected.  I then worried that I should have done a Clearblue stick at the same time but had no wee left!  I fretted for half an hour then managed to squeeze a bit out (!) but when it was negative, I just fretted that it was because it wasn't strong enough.  Have tested again at tea time and both sticks are negative, but now have some EWCM, which is a good indicator that the postive test is coming over the weekend.

I was expecting it to come Mon/Tues, but if it comes over the weekend, I will be off to Denmark by myself as DP can't get out of work    I also can't find any Danish currency so am going to have to go into the city tomorrow to find some, as I need £280 in dkk in my hand for the clinic.  All these months of prepping and planning and I leave something hugely important to the last minute!  
  
Nkmbuddy, try not to lose faith, hopefully a BFP on it's way for you soon.


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Had my 3rd injection tonight im getting used to it but its still a bit odd. 

Has anyone else feel a bit spaced out and tired on Menotrophin? Driving this morning to work I was away with the fairys, a bit worrying! 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## ChubbyPanda

incywincy - Don't stress, you can take pounds and change it at the airport in Copenhagen. You'll get a better rate than if you probably change it in the UK or UK airport.    

AFM - Week1 of my 2WW flew by, probably because of the jubilee weekend. Start of week2 was so slow. I couldn't concentrate at work and was falling asleep pretty much all the time. I have my cousin's wedding reception tomorrow so I've been preoccupied the last couple of days with my sister over.  OTD on the 17th. I've been keeping a diary of my symptoms and will post it for those who may be interested.

X


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hey ladies,

Well my official test date is the 17th. The nurse told me I could test on the 16th if I wished to. I actually couldn't wait and tested this morning. I got a   within a minute of testing. I did another test quickly using a low sensitive test just to check my clear blue was working correctly, that also came back as a positive, although slightly fainter than the control line. My heart started racing and rather than feeling excited and over the moon, I'm feeling extremely scared and nervous and very anxious. Not at all how I thought I'd react. DH was asleep and I had to get wake him up. We both stayed awake from 4am in disbelief that it worked.

Didn't think it would work as I felt I had everything against me:
- 1st time IUI
- Only had 1 follie which wasn't that big 16.9mm
- DH's count was only 16million, 98% mobility (nurse did say oh your count is very good 60million!! and then I had to break it to her that the doctor said 16 and not 60 million).
- My IUI was done 18 hours after trigger (blood test showed my LH levels were rising and i was about to ovulate naturally which is why I was asked to take the trigger that evening and come in for IUI the next day).
- I never checked to see if my tubes were blocked so I took the risk of doing IUI knowing this.

I am having fertility acupuncture and I can't say if I would have got the same results if i wasn't but it certainly has done no harm. 

I'm just scared with my underactive thyroid and lower progesterone levels my poppy seed won't stick.  I'll be calling the clinic on Monday to get an official blood test booked next week and pick up more crinone! 

I'm really hoping this comes as a boost to you and gives you hope that this can work  
Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Fluffycat

Hi Ladies, my 1st IUI failed, didn't even get to test day! Anyway at least the 2ww is over and I know one way or the other. Will be leaving this board now and will join the next one for my next round of IUI which I expect will be in August. Congratulations to all the BFP's and baby dust to all those still trying.
Fluffycat xxx


----------



## incywincy

Congratulations ChubbyPanda! Hopefully the clinic can suggest something to help with the thyroid or reassure you a little.  Though I know if I ever get a BFP I will be worrying constantly that it will become unstuck.

Fluffycat, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN.  Why do you have to wait until August? Is it to do with medication?  I hope the weeks fly by for you until that cycle!  I think you should take the opportunity to have whatever you've been depriving yourself of! If I get a BFN, I'm having a cup of coffee...!


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Wow *ChubbyPanda* that is wonderful news! 

*FluffyCat* im sorry  I hope your next go its your turn!

I have woke up not feeling as tired today so fingers crossed not another zombie day!


----------



## Kerry C

Wow congrats on the BFP chubby xxx 

Fluffy sending massive. Xxx


----------



## hevaroo

congratulations chubbypanda, thats fab news!   

fluffy- sorry you got a bfn, my af always arrives 2 or 3 days before otd, its so disappointing isn't it.   lots of luck for your next cycle


----------



## Pyra

*Chubby Panda*, super  on your BFP! How exciting it must be!
I'm  for a very sticky bean for you!

*Fluffycat*, really sorry about your BFN - all the very best for your next cycle.

AFM did my first Menopur shot yesterday. Preparing it was such a hassle, although the jab itself was a breeze. Can't say the same for DH who said he was traumatized, since HE was the one jabbing me and he knew what I would do if he screwed up.

Lots of luck to all you ladies on your 2ww.


----------



## Sarahella

chubbypanda on your   really pleased for you.

Hi to everyone else hope you're all ok.

Sarah x


----------



## stephieuk2

Congrats on your  *Chubby Panda * so happy for you.

I did my home test today the first one I did didn't work the control line never showed think I held it under to long so I did another about an hour later and got a very faint line nearly straight away I was so happy but still unsure if it is positive im that excited I feel so sick thought im praying that its right and going to get some more tests for tomorrow just to be sure.


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hey guys- thanks for my wishes. I'm slowly starting to get excited - yay!! I'm getting funny cramps and my lower back hurts. Hope everything will be ok . I actually realised my OTD was in fact today and not tomorrow like I thought   

Stephieuk2 - why don't you get a clear blue digital? I know it's more expensive but it will give you a 'Pregnant' or 'Not Pregnant' answer then you don't have to worry about lines.
Fingers crossed for you hon. xx

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Dreamer1

chubby panda massive congratulations xx fingers crossed for a very sticky bean xx xx

Stephie - sounds positive for you xx keep us informed xx


----------



## stephieuk2

*Chubby Panda * ive just been out and brought some digital ones got 2 not sure if i should do another today or wait till tomorrow now i still feel very excited though keeping my fingers crossed its a positive.


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Stephieuk2- wait till tomorrow if you can. And try do it first thing in the morning. Hopefully the results will be more accurate as there will be a higher concentration of the pregnancy hormone to detect. 
X


----------



## Pixies

Massive congratulations Chubbypanda     

Stephanie good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you have a BFP there! I peed in plastic cup and dipped 3 different brands in there just to be sure
. I know slightly mad, but even the really cheap telco one showed a line - about 20 min after the others.


----------



## incywincy

I think I'm driving myself mad...  

I started testing with cheap OPKs really early, on CD8.  Got a strong but not strong enough line on CD10 when my EWCM started and then also started doing the digital OPKs.  Had EWCM on CD11 too, but all negative OPKs, faint lines on the cheapies, no smiley faces on the digital.  Normally EWCM and positive OPKs occur together for me.

Today, CD12, my EWCM has gone, had negative tests this morning, but also had a slight temperature dip which I associate with ovulation.  I am now trying to decide if that twinge in my stomach is ovulation pain or not.

I am so worried I am missing my ovulation!  I almost want to jump on the plane to Copenhagen this afternoon!  Would it be too late, if I have just ovulated now to have IUI late today?

I should phone the clinic really...

*UPDATE*  I phoned the doctor and he couldn't scan me today if I arrived, so I would be scanned tomorrow.  I could go over today to be scanned tomorrow morning... or I could wait until tomorrow to see what temps/OPKs bring.


----------



## incywincy

Me again! 

I tested again just now (even thoug the Dr said to only test with FMU, I've always tested later in the day) and got a + on the cheapie OPK.  I am not taking any chances though and am going to fly this afternoon for an early scan tomorrow.

My DP is asleep (on night shift), neither of the kids are sorted for tomorrow, so I am just going to have to let the mother in law sort it out as I am off to beautiful, beautiful Copenhagen!

I will have my phone on me so will try to update when I've been to the clinic.


----------



## hevaroo

good luck incywincy


----------



## Sarahella

Stephanie - I'm sure you'll get a BFP. I got a faint line using nhs test strip then dh went and get me a clear blue digital that afternoon. I did another test strip that night then I tested the next morning at 4am (couldn't sleep very excited and nervous) with a clear blue digital and  it came up pregnant 1-2wks which was exactly 2weeks from iui. I have now done a grand total of 16 tests (2 clear blue digital, 2 care fertility and the rest nhs test strips) just so it sinks in! Crazy I know but I've accumulated lots of HPT's as I bought (from eBay) packs of ovulation test strips and got 6 pregnancy tests in with the pack. I've never had chance to use them as AF came before. I have a care fertility file with all my correspondance and now in it is 2 A4 sheets with HPT's sellotaped onto it with dates and times which I look at most days!  

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies    

Sarah x


----------



## Pixies

Good luck Incywincy. Hope it all goes well for you. I understand exactly how it feels hopping on planes on your own to do this. Will be all worth it in the end. I'm surprised though they don't trigger your ovulation as it can be timed easier so you don't have to rush to airports.     xxx


----------



## natty84

big conrats chubby panda thats fab news so pleased for you. 
stephanie i hope your not far behind with ur bfp. 
good luck incy hope all goes well.
hope everyone else is good. 
afm its 5 days after iui and im starting to go a little stir crazy. Have been kept very busy at work so have managed not to dwell on it too much. Off to great yarmouth at the weekend for my little sisters 18th, so will keep me occupied and will only have 2 days to go when i get back. xx


----------



## stephieuk2

OMG well I did a digital test today and got a   I was excited to see a faint line yesterday morning but to see the actual word pregnant omg im bouncing off walls now im actually pregnant for the first time.


----------



## Sarahella

Steph- So pleased for you knew you'd get a BFP 

take care. 

Sarah x


----------



## Mrs.M

Congrats Chubbypanda & Stephie!! Brill news xxx   xxx


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Stephieuk2 - woohoo. I'm so pleased for you. Congratulations on your   I've been thinking of you all morning. 
The May / June cycle is definitely looking very positive.  

Incywincy - Good luck with your IUI and the journey abroad. Hope the extra day gives you time to sort everything out. 

X


----------



## Anrol

Huge Congratulations ChubbyPanda and Stephie that's awesome news!   

Incywincy, try and stay calm and positive. Keeping my fingers crossed for you    

Day 12 scan on 4 x last months dose of GonalF tomorrow morning. Hopefully I'll have a tx date tomorrow.

Everyone else sending you all


----------



## natty84

wahoo well done stephanie  so pleased for u xx


----------



## Pixies

Congratulations Stephanie!       
I knew it! Xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Congaratulations  Stephie!!     

Incywincy good luck on your journey, thinking of you xx

Is anyone else having crazy dreams on the Menopur?? Im sleeping flat out with the most crazy vivid dreams!


----------



## nkmbuddy

Congrats Chubbypanda & Stephie!!

      

So happy for you ladies!!!!


----------



## incywincy

Congratulations Stephie! Another bfp is great to see! 

I'm in my hotel in Denmark, but after that Dr saying he'd scan me in the morning, my appt is now for tomorrow afternoon, after I am able to fly home. So its another night here, but all of the hotels are booked up, so I'm in a hostel tomorrow night. Harking back to my backpacking days! 

Copenhagen is very nice, I recommend it for a city break. 

It I very stressful though. I'm on my phone so not sure who said it, but the trigger seems like a good idea. This trip has been unnecessarily expensive due to last min bookings. I will while away my 2ww googling about trigger shots. 

Not easy doing personals due to this bloody phone, so just general best wishes wishes to you all tonight!


----------



## Anrol

Good morning ladies,

*Little Carly Bean*, I'm on different medication to you i'm on Gonal F and Seprecur but I'm not having any bad dreams at all. Just extreme tiredness. Sorry I know that's no help to you.

*Incywincy*, there is a drug called ovitrelle that I have for a trigger shot. My fc said that insemination should take place between 33 and 36 hours after the shot. You may be able to plan things much easier if you can get that sorted out. Although it has to be kept refrigerated.

Had my day 12 scan today, 1 follie at 1cm and 1 follie at 15.3. Next scan on day14 Wednesday and then hopefully (please God) tx shortly after.


----------



## incywincy

Had my IUI! My lining was 11mm, he said over 7 was good, so there's a nice soft landing spot there. My follicle had popped as I expected, so the egg should be waiting. Sperm count was 21mil, dunno if that was post or pre wash though. 

It was very quick, slightly painful but only briefly. I am paranoid that I can feel it leaking out even though I know it can't! 

My hostel is great, cramped but cheap, with free wifi and they're even printing out my boarding pass for me via email. And a third of the price of my hotel. Downside is sharing with strangers obviously, but I did that for months on end several years ago. 

Anrol, I will see if I can get a trigger shot next time. Do I need to be scanned in the first part of my cycle in order to work out when to trigger?


----------



## natty84

sounds good incy fingers crossed for u. I had a trigger shot and they scanned me day 8 and day 12 and then told me to inject this time. The first time i had it done they scanned me day 8 and 11 and then injected me at clinic. I went back the next day for the iui. xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi* Incywincy*, I bet your glad that's all over with!

Fingers crossed you won't need another go, but if you do then yes you would need scans. I have them starting on day 8, then 10,12,14... once the follicle is at 17mm (ha ha nearly put cm's then!) you can use the trigger shot.

I back packed and travelled when I was younger too, I quite enjoyed it. It's a means to an end and very reasonable. I wouldn't do it for whole holidays now tho, I become accustomed to a nice bed!

Enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## JC12

Hello everyone
Congratulations to all with the BFP's!
Sharry please can you add me to the list - I had IUI#1 on 7th June 2012 and my OTD is 25th June.
It seems like 2ww is taking forever - longest 2 weeks of my life!  Although my OTD actually means I am waiting 2 weeks and 4 days.  I have started on knicker watch too - I usually get spotting days before my actual period and in fact last month it was 6 days therefore I could see spotting as early as tomorrow?!?!  However I did wonder whether the progesterone pessary might stop the early spotting?  Any ideas?

I do think the 2ww sends you a bit loopy!
Crossing fingers for everyone!
JC12


----------



## nkmbuddy

Incy welcome to our two week waiting club!!! Hopefully you are feeling ok!!!!! 

Afm - it's been 6 days and don't feel a ping of difference. Assuming this round didnt work either a bit frustrating!!!


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Good luck *Incywincy*!!

And good luck to you all on the 2ww!

I have my 1st scan on day 6 tomorrow, hope all's ok. How long does it take for the folliculs to grow? what size do they have to be to be ready? xxx


----------



## incywincy

Hmm, I'm not sure how I would do scans with abroad treatment. Will have to have a good read around the international threads once back home. 

Nkm, you might not have any symptoms but that doesn't mean it's not working, some get bfps without symptoms. 

JC12, good luck with the rest of the wait. I don't know for sure but I would guess the progesterone may delay the spotting. 

Little Carly Bean, good luck for your first scan. It seems very early, day 6. I'd still be having my period then.


----------



## Annie01

JC12 - I normally get spotting in the lead up to my period - and on this round of iui (our second) they gave me progesterone pessaries for a few reasons, one of them to try and stop the early spotting - and so far it seems to be working (fingers crossed!).. 

I'm also been doing acupuncture for a few weeks - and didn't get any spotting in the lead up to my last period which is the first time in a while.  So trying to think positive  

Good luck to you - and everyone else on the 2ww! xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Anrol, (my cycle buddy  ) i'm back for a scan tomorrow to check on my follies! Keep me updated how yours goes! xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi Mrs M, sure thing will keep you informed. Good luck tomorrow, next scan for me on Wednesday. Let us know how you get on. Endometrium is 9mm and follie 15.3 for me so far x


----------



## nkmbuddy

Uhhhh my brother calledme last night to tell me that they are expecting again. Two months along. They already have a little boy who turned 1 in march. I'm happy for them of course but hung up and CRIED!!!!!!  Life is just so unfair everyone around me is pregnant right now!


----------



## Pyra

I know *NKM*, I feel the same - too many kids and pregnant women all around. More truthfully - I'm noticing them more than previous years 

I'm on Menopur - cd 7 today. Are slight ovary cramps normal with stims, or should I be thinking OHSS?

Hope all you ladies are enjoying the warm weather today.


----------



## natty84

i know how u feel nkm, my brother in law has just had second baby 3 days ago. my best friend is a month gone and last one of my close friends to get pregnant. They all have kids now all 1 or under and they are all younger than me. My sister in law is due in september too. Its so difficult to try and be happy for them all but the more that come along the harder it becomes. Hows ur 2ww nkm? Im on day 7 now and only a week to go but its drving me crazy. I cant explain it but i do feel different this time. Had some weird cramps last night so hoping its not af but def didnt feel like it. Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## nkmbuddy

thanks ladies - this website is so fantastic as no one else quite gets it. My poor partner tried to make me feel better but it hits him as well just in a different sort of way I guess..... Its just so darn unfair!! for all of us!!!       

Natty I'm on day 6 - NOTHING different which is frustrating. Last IUI i had small pings of cramps and my doctor told me that's a good sign. Unfortunately she thinks mine released itself which is why I didnt get prego last month but thats a good sign for you!!! 

AFM otherwise - I keep hoping to feel different, be tired something.... lol.... these last 6 days have felt like a month of waiting. I'm thinking I may test on the 25th/Monday and do it 3 days early - shorten the wait time..... but undecided at the moment. 

Hope everyone else is feel well and doing well in their journey!!! I also hope you are able to soak up some of this fabulous sunshine today - what a beautiful day!


----------



## Mrs.M

Nkmbuddy   Hope you're ok hun. Life is so unfair. We'll all get there one day, & it will be even more special because of the massive wait we've all had. Hope it's a BFP this month hun xx

Hi Pyra, the cramps are probably just a side effect of the drugs, i sometimes get them too. When is your first scan? x

Anrol, well had my scan this morning (day 14) and i'm nowhere near ready. Biggest follie is 8.5mm, lining 7mm. I've been told to double my dose of Gonal F & i'm back again thursday. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow & that follicle is ready to go! Let me know


----------



## Pyra

*NKM*, don't stress about cramps or their absence. The 2ww is too early for symptoms - although I know my telling you probably won't stop you from stressing. All the best and hope you get your BFP next week!

*Mrs. M*, first scan is tomorrow - cd 8 - so we'll see how the follies are getting on. I generally ovulate early and I'm checking with OPKs in the meanwhile just in case my ovulation speeds up further because of the stims. Sending a lot of  to your follies to help them grow quickly.


----------



## Pixies

incywincy said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure how I would do scans with abroad treatment. Will have to have a good read around the international threads once back home.


Incywincy I hope it all went well for you, fingers crossed. I usually travelled out around day 7 or 8 and have 2-3 scans to monitor follicle growth. When they were the right size I got a trigger shot and insem in 36 hours. My first cycle insem was cd14, then cd13 and on my last one cd12- we only had time for one scan. It's also nice to rest the following days instead of jumping on planes. 
My advice would be to anyone having treatment abroad is to allow as much time as you can take off/ afford to stay and try to turn it into a mini break with plenty of time to relax. I only spent 5 days during my second cycle and it was the most stressful. On my third I went shopping, the beach etc. this is suo stressful anyway ( I did two cycles without DH) so try and enjoy as much as possible. Try and take someone for support, mum, sister, friend etc. I stayed at my grandmas who lives in budapest, she s 80, bless but she supported me through it. 
Xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi Pixies,

That's the problem, I can't take that sort of time off, I don't get a choice when to use my holidays at work.  They owe me some days which is how I got the last two days off, but I wouldn't be able to use a whole week like that.  I don't want to use it as sick days, because I don't want to tell them what I'm doing.  I think my August ovulation might coincide with some annual leave, so if this cycle and July doesn't work, I might try the longer trip then.

Aside from that, it's either do it the way I did it now, or pay UK prices to be monitored more, I think.  

I am having various twinges, but I think I am overthinking things!

Mrs M and pyra - I hope your follies keep growing well!

NKM - it must be really hard to receive such news.    I hope the 25th comes early!

So... thinking about testing (yes, I know I'm only 2dpo).  What is the reasons for not testing early?  I know when you're medicated not to test early because of the lingering effects of medication but is there any reasons when not medicated? Is there a risk of false positives? 

Not that I am thinking of testing early, of course not.


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hey Incywincy, 

I believe the problem with testing early is the trigger shot, it is basically HCG, the same compound which a pregnancy test attempts to detect. The trigger shot can stay in the body for up to 12 days depending on the dose taken and your metabolism which is why there is a chance of getting a false positive if testing early. 

However if you haven't taken the trigger shot I can't see why you couldn't test early. 

Hope everyone is well and follies are growing nicely. Good luck to all on the 2ww. Thinking of you all.

X


----------



## Pyra

Hi *Anrol*, how did your scan go? Hope the follicles are coming along nicely - when do you reckon you will trigger?

*Incywincy*, I can imagine the past few days must have been very stressful for you. It's tough being able to exactly time tx abroad, given the variation in how our bodies respond every month.

afm I had a scan today - cd 8 - and they can see a follicle at 18mm, 2 smaller ones at 15 and 11mm, and a couple of even tinier ones below 10mm which are unlikely to make it. It's too soon, so the clinic wants to give time for #2 and #3 to catch up, although have done a blood test to check for LH surge. I will have another scan tomorrow unless they decide to trigger today given blood results. Not sure about my lining.

I had a question for you ladies. Has anyone had their DH produce the sample at home? My clinic says it's fine if DH does that, as long as it's kept warm and reaches them within an hour. He would prefer this, and we are 30 mins away from the clinic. But I'm worried if the time gap can affect sperm quality - would you know?


----------



## JessieMay

Hi 

Hope everyone is ok

Just wanted to let you know that it's game over for us this month, AF showed up this morning, earlier than expected and now having the most horrendous tummy ache!!  Never normally suffer with period pains, so i'm putting it down to drugs etc.  Even though we didn't have the full IUI this month i'm still disappointed, have called hospital and i am now waiting for a call from a nurse about the next round.  I am determined to remain positive about everything but sometimes i want to scream! Ha ha!  That sounds awful doesn't it!  Will keep things up to date anyway.

Positive thoughts and wishes to everyone else

Jess x


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone,

Well after a tense 15 minutes it's all systems GO GO GO!!!

*MrsM & Pyra*
Day 14 scan today. 4 x follies, 17,18, and 2 x 15. They nearly abandoned as there is four but I begged (just a little bit) and I have to sign a disclaimer stating I know the risks but tx is booked for Friday.

I think the microwave bean bag did it. I only had 2 x 15mm on day 12 but they've gone a little bit bonkers since. I'm not sure if me accidentally having a little bit more gonal f than I should have had anything to do with it?!? 

*JessieMay* I'm gutted for you hun, it's such a hard journey with all the knocks that come with it. 

 for everyone on 2ww - I'll be joining you soon!


----------



## Anrol

Quick update - OMG - devastated.

FC just phoned me to say they are abandoning my cycle due to the 4 foillicles.

After telling me this morning that we were all set to go.

Gutted.

That's another 45 day wait, and I'm not getting any younger. If I don't get the treatment in before Jan then my IVF won't be funded. 

Guess a serious discussion with hubby will be had this evening about trying ourselves against medical advice due to increased chance of a multiple birth.


----------



## Pyra

Really sorry for your bfn this cycle, *Jess*  It's good you are looking ahead to your next cycle - please stay positive.

*Anrol*, I'm totally gutted for you!! 
Was just typing out a good luck post for your tx on Friday when I read your update. One would think the clinic would have been able to adjust dosage if lots were growing too fast... but I see you had 2x15mm visible on Day 12. Can you not opt for a reduction at all - I think some clinics offer that, but perhaps not on an NHS cycle? I wonder if the inherent problem is that the scan machines don't have a great resolution. The scanners at my clinic seems rather subjective too. Can you not cycle in July? Best of luck for your decision on trying naturally this month


----------



## Spoon2502

Hi everyone. Apologies for the late joining but wondered if I could join in your thread please? Had 2nd IUI 15/06 with a test date of 02/07. Could do with some distraction during the 2ww.

Sharry please can you add me to your list?

Good luck everyone 😜


----------



## Mrs.M

Anrol. Really really sorry for you hun   It happened to me last month so i know exactly how you feel. It just seems like such a waste of time & emotions. Me & hubby went against medical advice and tried anyway, it didn't work obviously but I don't regret our decision - and if the same happened again this month then we'd still try regardless. You're in with a good chance.   Sending you loads of babydust x x x x

Jessie really sorry that AF showed up hun   

Welcome Spoon, very best of luck to you...i've blown you your 1st bubble for good luck x x


----------



## Spoon2502

Thanks mrs m
I hope your follicles start to grow big enough soon!

(trying to go back and look at everyone's history, but there's so much going on!)

I'll try and keep up!


----------



## Little Carly Bean

There is so much going on, love to all and fingers crossed  

day 7 of my injections today I was scanned yesterday and there are loads of follicles at 10mm but not dominant yet. I'm worried as there are 22 follicles I will develop too many  

My acupuncture today was great though, very calming


----------



## Mrs.M

Anrol, are you ok? What did you and the hubby decide to do. Big hugs to you  

LittleCarlyBean, i also have a high follicle count, the joys of PCOS hey?! Last cycle I had 26+ but the clinic reassured me that as long as they stay small then it's ok. However, last month they didn't all stay small...but the month before only 1 matured. It's really unpredictable what's going to happen i suppose, the clinic only start me on a really low dose and just progress slowly. Let me know how it goes xx

AFM, well day 16 scan and still no change! Biggest follicle only 8.5mm despite them increasing my meds x3 times now. I'm back again saturday and hoping for better news. Thing is, hubby is going away with work next weekend and can't cancel   It'll be just our luck that I'm finally ready for IUI whilst he's away. I'm so fed up of my stupid body not cooperating. IVF is looking very appealing, think we'll deffinately be going that way after this cycle.


----------



## Anrol

Hi *Mrs M*,

Yes I'm fine, thank you for asking. I struggled a bit this morning, but I think that's due to stress in work and the hormones. We did indeed have a long chat and we've done a lot of research. Although there are 4 follicles it doesn't neccessarily mean that there will be 4 eggs. There may still only be one or two. Also, DH has low ish mobility so there may only be 1 or 2 swimmers that reach the finishing line. To us the end result far outweighs the risk so we're going for it. Ovulation (sorry I don't know some abbreviations) due tomorrow according to sticks. Also the best  are usually between 2 and 3 days old. So according to our calculations tomorrow morning we have the very best possible chance multiplied by 4!!! That's seems far too good an opportunity to miss.

So MrsM day 16 and still not big enough? I grew 2 x 1.5 in 2 days from nowhere. I was on 150iui GonalF so hopefully you'll have a couple before your Dh goes away. This is such a rollercoaster, I don't have PCOS but I can sympathise completely with the frustration that your going through. I'm not sure about you but this is starting to consume my life. Keep me updated on how you get on on Saturday. I'll keep everything crossed for you . And for you too* Little Carly Bean* 

*Pyra* My fc gave us the pot to do the sample at home too. Although we live 5 mins from the hospital it has to be with them within an hour. They say to tuck it inside your clothes to keep it at body temp. We haven't actually got that far tho. Thank you for the lovely message, as you'll see from the message above we've decided to throw caution to the wind and go for it anyway. What have we got to lose? nothing, and everything to gain........watch this space! 

Unofficial 2WW starts officially for me tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Pyra

*Anrol,* good to hear you're feeling better, and have decided to try and catch the egg(s) anyway - that's exactly what I would have done! Thanks for the info on the sample drop off. We're going to do that and I'm sure with my luck will get stuck in traffic somewhere between home and the clinic  
Sending you lots of luck, and hope to join you soon on the 2ww.

*Mrs. M* I've heard of ladies going all the way to day 23 with stims for IUI and getting a BFP that cycle - but I hope your follies will mature way before that. Just in case it looks like you'll ovulate while your DH is away, perhaps you can ask them to freeze the sample and use it?

afm, in today's scan I had 1x21mm, 1x15mm and 1x14mm follie, and some smaller ones. So there's clearly a dominant follicle - which I was hoping to avoid because it's obviously not letting the others grow too much  I'm waiting for my LH blood test back, OPKs are still negative. I really hope the smaller ones catch up and have viable eggs.

Welcome Spoon, and all the best Carly Bean. Best of luck to all others on their 2ww, and  to those waiting to trigger... grow follies grow!


----------



## BECKY7

Hello ladies  hope you all don't mind me popping in and I would love to ask if any of you having IUI in reprofit  and I really wish you all the luck of getting BFP.
Becky7 xx


----------



## nkmbuddy

Anrol, - that's exactly what I would have done! I did the same research when I heard they wouldn't let me proceed if i had more than 4 follies on my first round. I still got a BFN. . . This time I have 2. From what I have read it doesn't mean i will get a BFP or even twins even if the sperm does reach it. GOOD LUCK i hope you get a BFP    

I hope everyone else is feeling good today.


----------



## Spoon2502

Carly bean - I had loads of little follicles at the start of my cycle and on day 8 and day 10 scan, but only two got big (on really big and one not quite so big) Fingers crossed you just get one or two raring to go soon.

Mrs M - fingers crossed those follicles start to mature soon - did you try the hot water bottle trick?

Anrol - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

Got to do my 2nd Ovitrelle injection tonight at midnight (God knows why) The nurses insisted that it need to be exactly a week after the trigger shot, when I asked if the time mattered, she said 'yes'. Last week it was horrendous trying to stay awake till midnight and today DH is on night shift, so will have to do it myself. I wonder if it really matters and whether I could get away with doing it at 10 when I went to bed?? Trouble is just want to make sure I do everything right this time around.....

Best of luck everyone at your various stages


----------



## Anrol

*Spoon*- just jumped on to give you a quick update before DH starts the film. The reason they say 12 is that the optimum time for the implantation of the sperm is 33-36 hours after the trigger shot. They have to also allow thetime for the washing ans the procedure. Hope this helps!

*NKMBuddy*  maybe we'll both be lucky. Stranger things have happened!


----------



## Pyra

*Spoon*, it's interesting to read about the 2nd Ovitrelle injection. I was asked to order only one Ovitrelle pen, so I guess my clinic doesn't do the 2nd shot 

I'm going for the basting tomorrow, which will be about 22 hours after the trigger. Hope that isn't too soon.


----------



## Spoon2502

Anrol - I had the IUI last Friday at 2pm (I did the trigger shot Thursday night at midnight) 

Today is the follow up shot (exactly a week after the first) - which I believes helps your body produce progesterone to make it the best environment possible for implantation. 

Pyra - I guess every clinic is different   Good luck with the basting tomorrow, I hope that it is a painless procedure for you. 

Fingers crossed girls    x


----------



## natty84

hi everyone, just an update i woke this morning to lots of af pains so am thinking its game over :-( im so disappointed as I really thought it was going to happen this time. hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

I went for my scan yesterday and I have 1 follicle which is getting bigger (13-14mm), hooray! I think it is better to get just 1 than loads?

hi *Mrs M*, thank you, Sorry you are struggling, I hope those pesky follicle's get growing for you!

Thank you *Anrol* I hope that all goes well for you! 

*Pyra*, I hope that your follicles do as there told, and the others catch up in size  And good luck with the basting!

*Spoon 2502*, thank you, I have one growing now so I'm feeling happier, 1st IUI for me so its all new to me! What is the hot water bottle trick? 

I was wondering what you all thought about resting after basting? I have been told by my acupuncture lady that I should rest for 3 days after, but the clinic just say to carry on as normal as that is natural, not sure what to do

*Natty84*, sorry you are having pain's and worrying, I really hope its not bad news xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## Anrol

Good morning everyone Unofficial 2WW has started!


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi all not been on in a while as waiting on treatment starting again but look in from time to time.

carly bean I took the day off of my last basting and was glad I did had some cramps and was glad to just relax rather than rushing bk to work although they do say it won't do any harm to be working as usual. hope this helps

good luck every1 with growing and scans and 2ww...I'll be joining in again soon

shell


----------



## ChubbyPanda

I didn't rest after my IUI. It was at 4pm and I went straight home. I had a snooze once I got back as I felt emotionally drained but other than that I just carried on as normal. I think you should do what you feel comfortable with. I don't think there is a right or wrong answer.


----------



## Pyra

*Natty*, it's not over till it's over... 
Is it too early for you to test?


----------



## Spoon2502

Natty - so sorry about AF  

Carly bean - I heard to keep your tummy warm at all times can help follicle growth and implantation. My acupuncturist encouraged me to remove my belly bar as there was a hole in my 'conception channel' letting the cold air in (I took it out, I'll try anything!!) 

Anrol - welcome to the 2ww. Let's hope it flies past!  

AFM - I went to bed at 930 last night and set an alarm for midnight for my second ovitrelle (week after IUI). There's nothing else to do now, except wait (and pray)


----------



## Pyra

Well, ladies, basting done. I was surprised it was all over in 10 mins! DH apparently produced a great sample, but I've already got a sinking feeling this won't work because my eggs may not be very good   Have been told to test in 16 days. the fun with pessaries starts tomorrow. Ughhh.

I wanted to check if any of you was scanned right before the basting to see if you had ovulated or not? I assumed I would be, but wasn't. Asked them later and was told it wasn't required. Although I would have liked to know if I had ovulated already or not.

All the best to those on their 2 week (or more) wait and   to all the growing follicles. Have a good weekend!


----------



## nkmbuddy

Pyra try stay positive everyone on here knows its hard.


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Thanks for the reply's everyone. 

What are the pessary's for? I keep seeing them mentioned.

Love to all tonight and sweet dreams x


----------



## Pyra

Pessaries (e.g. Crinone) are for progesterone support in the 2ww. Need to... er... insert them into oneself twice a day. Gives you all sorts of awful symptoms from what I hear.


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Ace!


----------



## hevaroo

evening all  

pyra- i've never had a scan before iui, i think if your lh surge is detrected or you do a trigger they assume you will ovulate when expected. i've always had a blood test a week after iui to check progesterone levels (they've always been fine, which shows i did ovulate when thought). good luck with your 2ww!

hope everyone else is well, hope to see lots of bfp's on here soon.

natty- until af shows up don't give up, most people get af cramps and pains before a bfp. good luck and fingers crossed!

afm, had cd 13 scan today, i had one lead follie at 15.4mm and another at 11 (which i know won't grow any more as they were both 11mm 3 days ago). i'm expecting to have iui mon/tues. got to start ov tests tomorrow. really really praying 4th time lucky, don't know how much more i can take! 

i saw a program yesterday called curiosity on the discovery channel, it was all about life before birth. it's helped to reassure me a bit. apparently when people do it naturally, out of the millions of sperm that are produced only around 300,000 make it through the cervix and only 12 get to the fallopian tube. so i suppose my 1.5 million which have been given a helping hand into the uterus isn't such a bad number. 

lots of      to all of us x


----------



## incywincy

Pyra, I was scanned but then I did phone up the day before worrying that I was ovulating and going to miss it.  I'm glad I got scanned in a way, because it showed I'd already ovulated.  But then, the doctor wasn't very explanatory and I didn't ask so I don't know exactly how long ago I'd ovulated so I'm hoping it wasn't too late.

Hevaroo, that's an interesting statistic.  Certainly gives me some encouragement!  

I have caved in and order some HPTs.  They are internet cheapies, same brand as my OPKs. I've read mixed reviews of them, but I got along great with the OPKs so I thought I might as well - 15 for £2.80!  I know I'm only 5dpo, but they won't arrive until Thursday which gives me a couple of days to stare at them longingly before caving further and testing early.

I am still having lots of lower abdomen twinges.  No other symptoms though.  I am very tired a lot, but I am a sleepy person so I might just be giving into my natural urges under the guise of 'might-be-pregnant'!


----------



## hevaroo

incywincy- i actually got that wrong, i'm just rewatching the program and they say the following:
250,000,000 sperm are produced
only 1% of those make it past the vagina into the cervix (2.5 million)
then only 30,000 make it through the cervix.
thinks thats the info i needed to help me feel more positive! although i've still read a few times that 10million is ideal for iui. but surely 1.5 million through the cervix in iui is better than 30,000 naturally!


----------



## Mrs.M

Hevaroo, I watched the same programme, how strange! Although, it left me thinking: 'Oh my god how does ANYONE get pregnant, never mind those with fertility problems!'   Obviously it does happen though   Loads of luck for your IUI next week & hopefully 4th time lucky for you  

Pyra, glad the IUI went well. Hope your 2ww is quick for you.  

Natty, it's not over yet hun. Try and keep positive  

Anrol, fingers crossed for you honey. Does your cancelled cycle count as one of your funded cycles?

LittleCarly Bean have you got a date for basting then? xx


----------



## natty84

well for the 1st time ever af has come early :-( and its here with a vengence. sooo gutted and worried now i may be a problem. Cant afford the 600 odd pounds to get my fallopian tubes checked. Its a struggle to pay for the iui's. DH wants a month off before we even attempt another. Heard the success rate drops after 4 attempts? really cant afford to go down the ivf route. xx


----------



## hevaroo

Natty I'm so sorry af showed up   try not to think there's something wrong with you, I've had 3 bfn's now and everything with me is fine. It often takes a few tries even to get pregnant naturally so try not to feel too disheartened iui didn't work 1st time. We'll get there one day xx

Mrsm- I know thats exactly what I thought! It all looks so scary especially those things that fight and kill the sperm in the uterus. It's like world war 3 in there! but the battle will be won one day!

goodnight y


----------



## Pyra

Gutted for you Natty hon

It's good to take time to get some distance from this and decide what to do next. In case you do consider getting your tubes checked, HyCoSy is similar to HSG and around half the price I think. Although perhaps nhs will do it too? Lots of hugs.


----------



## Mrs.M

Natty, so sorry hun   Hope you're ok  xx  Won't the NHS check your tubes for you?

Hevaroo, lol at your WW3 comment  Hope you win your battle soon  

AFM, my follicles are FINALLY growing! Had a scan this morning. However, i can't help but think the IUI might get cancelled again because of overstimmulation. I have a 13.5mm, 12mm, 11mm & x3 at 9.5mm. I 'm back on monday and just praying that only 1 or 2 of them have grown! This is such a rollercoaster!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anrol

Morning everyone,

*Natty*, gutted for you hun, the whole journey is such hard work. Emotionally draining. Try to keep faith that it'll happen for all of us. 

*Mrs M* I asked the fc nurse if it counts as a procedure and she told me no. Although I'd started to cry by that point so didn't really take it all in. I'm goint to have to re check that! Good news on your follies tho!

I've been a bit naughty, was told by fc to have protected intercourse as I'd already had the trigger shot. After researching we went for it anyway.
Exactly what we were told not to do but we decided we couldnt waste the chance.
Now my (.)(.) are very sore. Is this a side effect of the trigger shot? and I'm aware that maybe I should have the pessaries? Oh God, I'm going to follow the instructions to the letter from next month. I think the desperation just took over this month. 

This 2WW (unofficial) is already a killer and it's only been a couple of days.


----------



## Mrs.M

Anrol, when my cycle was cancelled because of overstimmulation last month, the clinic told me to do the trigger shot anyway to ensure the eggs were released and therefore making sure I got a period (they also told us to use protected intercourse....which of course we ignored   ) So you won't have done any harm by doing the trigger shot, and if you had a spare then why the hell not!!   At least you know you got your timing right! I always got sore boobs and nipples from after the trigger too, so don't worry. I'd have done the same, i didn't care that it was irresponsible! What we'd do for a baby hey?! xxx


----------



## Anrol

Thanks *MrsM* think I was just having a little panicky moment. That's exactly what we thought. Throw caution to the wind and keep everything (apart from legs) crossed! 
Also my last cycle was 45 days - nearly double my normal. I didn't realise that the trigger shot will mean that i'm on time. That's awesome news and really cheered me up. That means if our home made bun in the oven doesn't work we won't have to wait as long. Terrific. Thanks again Mrs M you've just cheered me up!!! x


----------



## Mrs.M

No problem! Sounds like we're just as disobedient as you when it comes to following medical advice   Best of luck xx


----------



## Pyra

*Mrs. M* - great to hear about your growing follicles! I hope only 2-3 grow larger at max.

*Anrol* - I have sore boobs too after the trigger. Did you decide to take the pessaries?

*Hevaroo* good to hear about the growing follies. Are you going to take a trigger or wait for your natural surge?

Ladies, just out of interest, would you know how one can avoid a dominant follicle developing in a stimulated IUI cycle? I think down regging may help but not sure.


----------



## Sarahella

Hi ladies

I've been popping in every now and then trying to keep up with you all.

Natty - sorry your AF arrived. Hope you're ok. X

Mrs.m - great news on the follies I've got everything crossed for you for next week   

Anrol - I don't blame you for throwing caution to the wind hope to see your BFP very soon   

Hevaroo & nkmbuddy how are you ?  

Shell - good luck for your tx when do you start?  

Chubbypanda - how are you feeling. Have you joined the BFP thread yet?  

Hi to all you other ladies sending you lots of   for your follies growing and BFP's  

Sarah x


----------



## Anrol

Good to see you back *Sarahella* hope your feeling well!

*MrsM* I know! he he, I'm sure the medics think they know best.............but really i'm sure I do! ok, so not really but I do feel that they were a tad overcautious with me this month.

*Pyra* no I havent done the pessaries, I've only had the trigger shot as I had a spare one and I did it on the "sneaky!"but my fc know that I have the box of pessaries so I can't use them or they'll be wondering where they've gone. They don't know I've done the trigger, they told me to take precautions anyway without knowing that. But as MrsM says, at least I know exactly when ovulation occurs not to waste a month. Although from now on I don't think I'm going to be the naughty one any more. It's too stressfull!


----------



## JC12

Oh dear AF has arrived early!  At least I was able to have a drink at my best friend's wedding!  So it is round 2 - injections start tomorrow!  Hope everyone has better luck than me! Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## shellmcglasgow

Hi all

sarahella - hope all is well with u and keeping well, I start again on 2 July was glad of the break didn't realise how much it takes out of u but we're ready for the next go.


hevaroo & Mrs M - u 2 crack me up ww3 and sperm fighting lol I gotta see this program but think DP will think I've gone crazy lol

anrol - I had all the symtoms u've metioned after the trigger shot, good luck with unoffical 2ww hope it works for u.

hope every1 has a good weekend x


----------



## hevaroo

pyra- i have never been offered the trigger shot as there appears to be no problem with my ovulation so i just have to get up early every day to do a ovulation test. if i don't get success this time i may ask about the shot for next time.

sarahella- i'm ok thanks, just wishing for that bfp! as we all are   hope you're doing well, bet you can't wait for your first scan to see your little bean! i'm expecting to have iui on monday or tues, unfortunately we were unable to move to care so still stuck at our clinic, but we have changed donor so hopefully that will make the difference! our pct won't transfer our funding for iui, but when we get to ivf we can move (which we definitely will). take care  

shellmc- if you get the chance to watch it then i would recommend! the process looks so scary but its also very interesting and some info has reassured me. there are clips of it on youtube, not sure about the whole episode though. 

jc12- sorry af arrived, i know how disappointing it is but at least there's never long to wait until the next cycle. good luck this time


----------



## Sarahella

Hevaroo good luck for iui next week will keep everything crossed for you.   and goodluck with your new donor and for a BFP  
I've  already had a scan this week as I had a bleed which was very scary so went along to the early pregnancy unit and saw my bean with heartbeat and even got a photo. Couldn't find a reason for bleed and thankfully it's stopped now and all is well. Got my 8week scan at care on 4th July so looking forward to that.

Shell - great your starting tx again. I agree with you the month off is a good time to recharge your batteries (& have a glass of wine). I've got everything crossed for you.   

Sarah x


----------



## hevaroo

sarahella- glad everything is ok and the bleeding stopped, i bet it was so worrying after everything you went through to get to this point. i think a lot of people have bleeding throughout pregnancy which can be nothing to worry about. hope everything carries on as it should!


----------



## Sarahella

Thanks Hevaroo, yes the bleeding is quite common. I didn't have any with my dd. in fact everything is different this time maybe it's because I'm 10years older but I'm constantly feeling sick, I'm so tired all day everyday I feel like I've ran a marathon. But it's a small price to pay so I'll tiake all the symptoms life has to throw at me as long as I get a healthy little baby at the end of it all.

Take care of yourself and good luck again for a BFP 

Sarah x


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Afternoon all! 

I had a scan today and one follicle has got to 16mm (thats the only one) so this afternoon the hospital called me and said to take my menopur as usual tonight and then at 1am Monday morning take the new injections (forgot the name) And then my husband and me are in on Monday for the IUI! I'm excited things are happening but I think I will be nervous on Monday. 

Sending positive vibes to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Spoon2502

Carly bean - that is amazing news. Good luck for Monday (go with a full bladder)  

Sarahella -good luck with your first scan 

Heavaroo - hope the follicles continue to develop and you have IUI next week, then you can join in the 2ww!! 

Anrol - hope your unofficial 2ww flies by  

Jc12 - sorry about AF, but least you can enjoy a drink at your friends wedding and try again this month  

Mrs M - great news on the follicles, Hopefully just one or two get massive for your IUI.  

My boobs are sore today and I have backache (I think all symptoms from the 2nd ovitrelle)  

To anyone else I've missed (I'm trying my best to keep up with everyones news and developments) good luck and lots of positive vibes


----------



## Pyra

to * Carly Bean*, * Hevaroo* and *Mrs. M *for the basting next week. Hope you are relaxing this weekend.

*Sarahella* congratulations! have a great pregnancy ahead 

*JC12* - sorry about your AF. The good thing about tx is that it starts again quickly and makes one feel more positive about the next cycle - hope you get your BFP next month!

*Shell* - sending you lots of luck for your next cycle.

*Anrol* and *Spoon*, Hope the next 2 weeks fly for both of you!


----------



## nkmbuddy

Well took a test today..... Suppose to do it on Wednesday but got a BFN. Have had zero signs so not surprised. Still it's depressing starting to assume there might be something wrong with my eggs now. I guess if we start IVF next we will find out  Hate being old 

I hope everyone else has more success!  You all see BFP


----------



## Pyra

NKM hon I'm very sorry to hear that  

Perhaps it is a little early to show up?   that it is. But please plan ahead and think of next steps JUST in case this isn't your month, so that you don't have to spend a lot of time in between cycles unless you want to.


----------



## Mrs.M

Nkmbuddy, it's not over yet hun! Hopefully it was just too early  

LittleCarlyBean, hope the basting went well hun   

Spoon, i have similar symptoms from the Ovitrelle. Hope your OTD comes round quickly for you x

Hevaroo, what day is your IUI? Sending you loads of  

AFM, well i'm overstimmulating...again. Day 20 scan today...16mm, 15mm, 13mm, 12mm, 11mm. The clinic have  warned me to be prepared for cancellation   Back again tomorrow & it's decision time


----------



## natty84

well after speaking to DH we have decided to hold off for a month to get some 'normality' back. We will then try a natural iui and another stimulated one. If it doesnt work then we will convert to ivf. It will take at least 8 months to save the money. Do people believe its very successful? I just wonder why the iui's would have failed and if ivf would fail too. Feel very down at minute and couldnt face going into work today. Af is really bad and im sure those gels are responsible. Hope everyone else is ok and sending u all positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## hevaroo

mrs m- i don't know until the day when my iui will be, as i don't use the trigger shot, i just have to wait for a positive opk. i was expecting it to be today (as every other month it has been cd16) but no sign yet! i expect it'll be within the next couple of days.

natty- try not to feel too disheartened, although i understand how disappointing it is when you get af instead of thew bfp you so wish for. if you were trying naturally it could take a few cycles so it's the same with iui. some people get lucky first go, but others have to have a few tries, i'm onto my 4th, i never expected it to take this many goes as there's nothing wrong with me, i've got 2 more after this cycle then we'll get ivf on the nhs. hoping not to need ivf but hey ho, i'm sure we'll all get there somehow some day. enjoy your month off, we just had a month off, it really did us some good getting back to normality for a bit. xx


----------



## snowflake81

Hi Everyone,

I am relatively new to the forums.  I am currently on my 2ww after having IUI on Friday there. Had been stimulating for bout 3 weeks and managed to get one follie on right ovary...Counting down the days.  Please let this be the one that works....This is torture and I am only 3 days in!!!!  Anyone else on 2ww after IUI?


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Evening all!

Well the day of basting is over, it was quite stressful and painful as one of the nurses tried first and she could not do it, so then the doctor had to be called and he did it first time but suck a duck it hurt! I had bleeding and they swabbed it and then I lay there for 10 mins to rest but it flippin hurt! I then went for acupuncture which really relaxed me but I feel very space out now, think she did a strong session on me! Off to bed soon I'm exhausted, my husband cooked tea for a change which was good, keeping to my diet quite well so hopefully this healthiness will help! Fingers crossed I have been told to test on the 13th!

Thanks* Mrs M* I hope its not a cancellation for you 

Thanks *spoon*, hope your well 

*Natty*, big hug, we all have bad days but I'm sure a month of will be good for you and give you both a rest to recharge take on the next month of trying 

Positive thoughts and prayers for you all tonight x


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hi *Snowflake*,

Yes I have just been basted today! So im waiting too now, im sure it will be the longest 2 weeks ever, they have told me to test on the 13th which is 16 days, not sure why?
Good luck to you!


----------



## snowflake81

Hi Little Carly Bean,

The nurses told me to not test til after 2 weeks.  But my Aunt Flo always visits exactly 2 weeks after the Ovitrelle injection so I just always wait...last month it was even a day early....Good luck to you too!


----------



## Pyra

Hello ladies, hope all's going well...

*Mrs M* hope your scan went well and you are going ahead with the cycle

*Hevaroo* has your LH surge started?

*Natty* Sorry hon... I've PMd you

*Carly Bean* I'm sorry to hear it hurt  I was a little uncomfortable too (reminded me of sitting in a dentist's chair waiting for the attack to start), but then the doctor used a smaller speculum which really helped. I've been asked to test 16dpiui too, but suspect AF will start before since I have a 14 day luteal phase

*Anrol, Spoon, Snowflake* hope y'all are taking it nice and easy

Anyone else I've missed out...


----------



## hevaroo

afternoon  

pyra- no surge this morning but i've just done a test not long ago and it came up positive, so i shall have to do another in the morning (which i now know will be positive) then ring the clinic and i'll be going in for iui tomorrow and thursday (my clinic do 2 iuis per cycle). 

finding it difficult to be positive that it will work, but we don't have a chance if we don't try, maybe, just maybe we might get lucky like so many others do. feels like a dream that'll never come true at the moment!          

lots of luck and   to everyone


----------



## Mrs.M

Well, what an emotional rollercoaster of a day i've had.  

Went for my scan & bloods this morning, (day 21) knowing that i was already quite overstimmulated and that the clinic might cancel the cycle (I had x4 follicles yesterday >12mm.) The scan this morning was even worse - several other follicles (besides the ones I already knew about) had decided to develop overnight, meaning that I would have to cancel. After my scan, I asked to see the doctor so that I could discuss the next cycle. I sat in the waiting room, trying my hardest to hold back the tears   Anyway, the doctor was lovely, and explained that because I have so many follicles, I can convert this cycle to IVF!! I was quite gobsmacked really, but really pleased/excited/nervous. She gave me a prescription for another drug (Serotide) to stop me ovulating so that we could get my follies to grow alittle more, but told me that Egg Collection would likely be Friday - so asked me to arrange time off work, & then come back tomorrow to do consent forms & for another scan.

So off I go, head in abit of a blur, but very excited. I phoned my manager (and so far i've mentioned our treatment to no-one other than my mum, sister & bestfriend) and she was really accomodating & understanding (and we're short staff too.) My hubby also sorted time off work. And, i told my mum, who also got very excited for me.

The nurse has just phoned me. Apparantly, my blood results from this morning show a rise in LH, meaning that I may be about to ovulate myself. So she's told me that we might not be able to transfer to IVF anymore. I'm back for a scan and bloods again tomorrow. And i'm not to take the Serotide drug tonight anymore (which I don't understand as i thought this stopped ovulation.) So now i'm in limbo. As well as over emotional, confused and exhausted. I just wish that i hadn't got my hopes up   

Hope all of you ladies are ok xxx


----------



## hevaroo

mrsm- aah bless you, what a day you've had   i really hope you'll still be able to convert to ivf   good luck for your results tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs.M

Thankyou Hevaroo, and good luck with your IUI xxxx   xxxx


----------



## Anrol

*Pyra* Yes i'm taking it a bit too easy at the moment I think. I downloaded a book to my kindle yesterday and I've finished it in work this afternoon........Needless to say I'm having a quiet day!

*Mrs M* My heart is going out to you hun. My last visit to the hospital went virtually the same way but without the offer of the ivf (IUI instead). I was devastated when the nurse phone me to tell me no in the afternoon, after telling me yes in the morning. As you know we decided to try the "old fashioned way". I think that any chance is better than no chance, no matter what the clinic told me. A week tomorrow is day 12 and the earliest I can test but I'm optimistic. I have to be.
Maybe you'll get some good news tomorrow. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

*CarlyBean, Spoon and Snowflake*   

*Hevaroo* good luck for the tx


----------



## Pyra

Oh *Mrs. M* I do hope this silver lining works for you!! It's great you were offered IVF as an option and I'm  your LH doesn't surge. Can you call your doctor to reconfirm why you can't take the Serotide today to stop ovulating?

*Hevaroo* loads of  for your IUI - double the chance since you will have 2 bastings!

*Anrol* time to download a few more books to keep you off POAS for another week


----------



## Mrs.M

Anrol, sending you loads of luck for testing.   If the docs decide 'No' to IVF as well, then we'll also be trying the 'old fashioned' way!

Pyra, thankyou!   Hope things are ok your end xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Aww *Mrs M* your having a rough time, so sorry and I hope there still may be a chance of IVF 

*hevaroo* I hope you get a good test result soon! 

I hope everyone is ok, Im fine but VERY tired, just want to sleep all the time!

Night nite x


----------



## incywincy

Hi all,

Not been around as much, I defected to the 2ww thread for a bit!  Am still waiting though, no news for a while.

MrsM, you've had a hell of a day.  I hope they can go through with the IVF for you, would be such a shame if you missed it.  I would have thought taking the meds would be more pressing to prevent ovulation.  Weird.

Ooh, Hevaroo, it's all go for you tomorrow.  Good luck for this cycle.

Little Carly Bean - I was very tired last week too, thought it was a good sign.  Am less so this week though, but did have a few good sleeps so perhaps that's all I really needed.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Anrol

Good luck today MrsM


----------



## Spoon2502

Natty - so sorry  

Heaveroo - good luck with your IUI - I hope it's painless  

Mrs m - so sorry about overstimming. Hopefully it'll be a go at IVF instead?  

Snowflake, Anrol, little Carly bean & incy wincy - hope 2ww is going well.     
AFM - I think I might be out. Had spotting yesterday (11dpiui) and have had period like cramps today, not due to test till Monday, but think AF may be here any time soon  

Sorry to anyone else I've missed, but wishing everyone loads of luck


----------



## Mrs.M

Ladies, thankyou so much for your messages. Unfortunately they have now cancelled IVF too. My LH has surged so i'm about to ovulate on my own (for the first time in my life, which is just so typical) so they won't carry out the IVF. I've got to trigger tonight anyway, to ensure my body ovulates ALL of the eggs and then ensures a period in 2 weeks   They have recommended that I don't do another cycle of IUI as this is twice now that i've overstimmulated, but I'll have to wait about 2 months before being able to start IVF   So it's just another big long wait again. It's been such an emotional 2 days, not knowing what's happening, going from IUI to IVF and now having both cancelled. I cried all the way home & now feel much better for it.

Anrol, with regards to throwing caution to the wind and trying 'the natural way' I don't know if it's too risky for me this month. I have follicles at 19.5mm, 18mm, 17.5mm, 17.5mm, 15mm, 14mm, and about 10 between  11-13mm.   Don't know where they've all come from! With there being x4 over the size of 17mm would it be too dangerous do you think? How big were your follies when your cycle was cancelled? xx Hope the 2ww is going well for you xx

Hevaroo, hope the IUI goes well today hun   

Incywincy, Carlybean, Spoon, Pyra             

Jules and Kerry (if you're still reading this thread) i'm coming to join u on the IVF journey soon! xx


----------



## Spoon2502

Mrs M- so sorry they decided not to do IVF as well, least having a big cry may have helped  

Good luck with what ever decision you and DH make  

I feel that a good cry is what I need today so when I get home from work I may do that too


----------



## Mrs.M

Thanks Spoon   It's funny how a big cry helps! Although my makeup looks abit of mess now! Hope you're ok xx   xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi Everyone,

*MrsM* I'm gutted for you as I know how you feel. My follies were 18,17,15&15. After big discussions we decided that it really is in the lap of the Gods, and as DH says "whats for us won't go by us" so if it is multiple's we'll just go with it anyway. We calculated that the risk of a multiple for us was worth it. We decided that twins would be perfect, triplets would be hard work and quads would be a nightmare. But in saying that we'd love each and every one of them and we'd cope. We'd have to. Decision made for us. Thinking about it logically it's usually only the 17 & over's that produce eggs and not 100% of them. It may only be one egg even though it's 4 follies........ You'd probably best have a long chat and decide if you could cope. I'm sure that any decision you make will be the best for you.

I whacked my head earlier. Nearly knocking myself out. I don't think that would make any difference to my health where it matters tho! I'm so clumsy!!!


----------



## Pyra

*Mrs. M* - 
I'm so so sorry it's been such a terribly chaotic couple of days for you  I wish the clinic had offered you a reduction instead - where they pop some of the follies and continue with IUI anyway. I wonder if they could have given you the med to stop ovulation yesterday - perhaps because it wouldn't prevent ovulation if your LH surge had started?? It seems such a waste not doing IVF when you have so many large wonderful follies. I guess these questions are useless now. I'm  you don't agonize too much over the decision to try naturally or not.

*Anrol* ouch  take care hon

*Spoon*  I do hope it was implantation rather than early signs of AF

Oh dear, looks like today is going terrible for many of us...


----------



## Jules13

Mrs.M said:


> Ladies, thankyou so much for your messages. Unfortunately they have now cancelled IVF too. My LH has surged so i'm about to ovulate on my own (for the first time in my life, which is just so typical) so they won't carry out the IVF. I've got to trigger tonight anyway, to ensure my body ovulates ALL of the eggs and then ensures a period in 2 weeks  They have recommended that I don't do another cycle of IUI as this is twice now that i've overstimmulated, but I'll have to wait about 2 months before being able to start IVF  So it's just another big long wait again. It's been such an emotional 2 days, not knowing what's happening, going from IUI to IVF and now having both cancelled. I cried all the way home & now feel much better for it.
> 
> Anrol, with regards to throwing caution to the wind and trying 'the natural way' I don't know if it's too risky for me this month. I have follicles at 19.5mm, 18mm, 17.5mm, 17.5mm, 15mm, 14mm, and about 10 between 11-13mm.  Don't know where they've all come from! With there being x4 over the size of 17mm would it be too dangerous do you think? How big were your follies when your cycle was cancelled? xx Hope the 2ww is going well for you xx
> 
> Hevaroo, hope the IUI goes well today hun
> 
> Incywincy, Carlybean, Spoon, Pyra
> 
> Jules and Kerry (if you're still reading this thread) i'm coming to join u on the IVF journey soon! xx


MrsM, hi there, I havent been online for ages cos my laptop has died & joined laptop heaven. Anyway after borrowing my bros laptop I thought Id have a quick catchup with this thread. It seems like such a long time ago that I was last on here and theres so many new names (hello everyone!) but nice to see you're still around. Not so nice to read your recent posts. Im sorry to hear you're having bad experiences with IUI. If its any consolation then Im definitely more positive about starting IVF than what I was with IUI and Im sure you'll feel the same. Ive had all my initial appts and got my drugs ordered and start on the 12th July. Please keep in touch and let me know how you're doing.

Heres a quick story for you which will maybe give you some encouragement...... my friend has just found out shes 6 weeks pregnant a month before starting ICSC! She was told that she'd never conceive naturally cos her DH has such bad sperm so miracles really DO happen! 

Jules x


----------



## Mrs.M

Jules, really lovely to hear from you! I've been in touch with Kerry too. You guys will be ahead of me on the IVF journey so i'll be pestering you with loads of questions! Really really hope that it's successful for you both   Lovely story about your friend, miracles do happen   Be sure to keep in touch (once you've sorted the laptop problem!) and loads and loads of babydust being sent your way! x x x 

Anrol, i love your hubby's little saying. You can tell him that he helped make up my mind....all caution has been completely thrown to the wind ;-) I'm joining you on the 'unofficial 2ww!' x x x x


----------



## Little Carly Bean

*Mrs M* im so sorry, huge hug and love. What a bad time for you, I hope there is something good that comes out of this eventually, even if its just experience and knowledge. And its good to cry and swearing is good too!  xxxxxxxxx

I have been ok, a few twinges in my tummy and now I have sore boobs but just have to keep waiting!

Love to all, night xx


----------



## Spoon2502

For those of you on the 2ww..

In an attempt to brighten my day......

Have any of you had sex or plan to have sex during the 2ww after IUI? Just wondered what other people's thoughts were.  

P.S. I haven't yet, although think I'm prob out this month so guess it wouldn't matter anyway!


----------



## Anrol

*Spoon* my circumstances are slightly different from yours however.........
before IUI date (3 days previously), on IUI date to make unofficial 2WW then 2 days later to make extra tripley sure!!!
Apparently  live for up to 5 days........

Blimey, it's like being a newlywed again!!! 

*MrsM* yes it's such a nice saying. Keeps me going sometimes. And really, what have we got to lose? with you all the way hun


----------



## Spoon2502

Thanks Anrol. There was no way I was letting DH anywhere near me after IUI it was so painful and I bled for 6 days afterwards. Been away this weekend and tonight would be the first night that we could.

As I mentioned before I'm pretty sure I'm out as have all the tell tale period symptoms but as I've not tested and not due to test till Monday, I don't know whether to just wait and see first


----------



## Pyra

Been a bit quiet today. Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  hope you can help me please as I was thinking of having scan on CD9 in uk and fly out to reprofit on CD10 my 1st peak and cd11 my 2nd peak then fly home on the day of my IUI which will be on CD11  the only question I need to know is what scan it is as it is called follicular tracking and endometrial thickness assessment  or ultrascan  as it will cost me £75  Or do I fly out on CD10 have a scan then have IUi on CD11 as it will be free  What do you all think as it is my 1st DIUI.
Thank you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## snowfairy

Hi everyone,

Becky I can't really help you, I started gonal-f on CD1, had scans on CD8 & 10.  They measured lining and follicles at both.  Are you natural or medicated?

Most of you seem to be on the 2ww (official and unofficial) Good luck to everyone!  

Hopefully I'll be joining you on Monday!
  
Had 1st scan on wed, had 1 ideal (18 or 20mm? can't remember) and 2 medium (14&16mm) follies  & lining was 10mm, told to come back fri to see if others had grown a bit more. (I thought they might have went with the 1 but she said 2-3 was better). 

Had 2nd scan yesterday and have 3 good size follies (1 + 1 sml on right & 2 on left), so took last dose of gonal-f last night, taking ovitrelle tonight and in for basting on Mon (abt 36 hours after ovitrelle).  Just hoping dh produces some good swimmers.

I have to do injections of pregnyl on day 2, 4 & 6 after ovulation,  anyone else done this? (most seem to use pressaries) 

,   +   to all!


----------



## Pyra

Hi Becky 7,

Are you on injectables, Clomid or is this natural IUI? Are you triggering ovulation or waiting for your natural LH surge (I assume the former?) if you want to check that your follicles are large enough to trigger, you need a follicular tracking and endometrial thickness assessment. Whether you should have your scan here or at Reprofit depends on whether you will ovulate naturally or need to trigger etc.

All the best!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey pyra and snowfairy  thank you fr your email and sorry for late reply as we are with MIL and my DP and I had awful row at and in front of his MIL and FIL  embarrassing  still can't sleep lol.
I will be taking clomid on CD6 and I do have trigger shot to take  so does that mean clomid will make me O on the day clomid want me to have or not really as like I say my 1st smiley peak normally on CD 10 and 2nd miles peak on CD 11.
Thank you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Pyra

Hi Becky,
I think you mean you are taking Clomid from day 2 to 6?
I assume you will call your clinic once you have the scan and they will tell you when to trigger based on the size of your follicles? I'm a little confused about your plan since one can't be entirely sure when the follicles will be large enough to trigger ovulation, and hence the date your IUI will happen should be a little flexible. As you know, most people ovulate around 36 hours after trigger (with a little margin).

You should definitely confirm with your clinic what they want you to do. In the best case, say you have the scan on the morning of day 10, call your clinic with the results, and they say you should trigger because your follicles are large enough - say around noon of day 10. You fly out on day 11 and have your IUI that evening (36 hours from trigger). But in case your natural lh surge starts earlier this time - you may have ovulated before you have your iui! Or if the clomid delays ovulation (which sometimes happens), your follicles may not be large enough to trigger on day 10.

Do ask your clinic what they suggest in these scenarios.


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hello everyone, 

Hope you are all coping ok?  I have been working and doing flowers for a mates wedding this weeks so been really busy, but now I'm having a day off I am stressing!! Got 8 days left untill the 9th which will be 2 weeks and 12days till the 13th which is when the hospital said to test. Feel very nervous today, thinking about symptoms and knowing either way it could be period or pregnancy. The worst feeling is if its a no, having to tell my Mum mother-inlaw and all that know im trying.
Euggh! Sometimes things are so unfair! 

Im off to do another shot of gonal-f now and then get dressed and shake off this negativity! 

Positive thoughts to the rest of you xxx


----------



## Annie01

Hey girls,

Sorry to interrupt the thread but could do with some advice!

I'm doing stimulated IUI - did the trigger shot last night ready to go in at 8.30am tomorrow.  I’ve had all the familiar signs of ovulating today so did a test and got a smiley face - now in a dilemma what to do.  Risk it and have BMS today - or hold out as told not to do anything for 48 hours prior to the basting to make sure DP has a good sample?... 

Thanks xx


----------



## snowfairy

Hi Annie,
  
I think you will get a smiley face because of the trigger shot.  The ovulation test doesn't tell you that you have released an egg, it just detects the lh surge that happens to make the egg release (usually between 24-36 hours later)  so you probably should be ok for IUI timing.  

Obviously you know your body better than anyone, I couldn't advise you to risk it or not, it's up to you.  Personally I would hold out and go with what the clinic says.

I took my trigger shot last night too and am in tomorrow, I also had to keep spraying suprecur until last night to prevent ovulating naturally.

Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Annie01

Hi Snowfairy, 

Thanks x I've thought it might be linked to the shot as well - although I have all the signs so maybe it's the combination of the two!  you get to the stage where you're so scared of 'missing the moment' don't you! Decided not to take the risk - I'd be gutted if we got there tomorrow and DPs sample wasn't as good because of it.

Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies 
Hi pyra  yes your right sorry taking clomid from CD2-6  and today my 1st cycle (CD25  early) andi have email my clinic  so am getting all exciting now. And thank you for your information. As I didn't know clomid can delay my ovulation  but now because my AF came early does that mean I will ovualate early  or not really and do I have a scan at CD 9 or 10.
Thank you.
Becky


----------



## Anrol

Oh well AF has arrived so it's all over for another month and back onto the injections tomorrow. Gutted!


----------

